#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  الجميل.... والمقدس(الموضوع الحاصل على برونزية حورس 2010)

## جيهان محمد على

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دائماً ما كنتُ مؤمنة بملكة الخلق والإبداع لدى الإنسان ... فلقد وضع الله فيه شيئاً من روحه ومعها شيئاً من قدراته ... شاء سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعله خليفته على الأرض ... شاء أن يكون هو المخلوق الوحيد المخير من بين جميع خلقه ... مخير بين الإيمان به أو الكفر به (والعياذ بالله) ولكى يجعله أهلاً لهذا الخيار العظيم وضع فيه أعظم نعمه على الاطلاق آلا وهى نعمة العقل ... نعمة التفكر والتدبر ومن هنا أناشد فيكم أعظم نعم الخالق عليكم وأدعوكم لمشاركتى التفكر والتدبر وإبداء الرأى فى تلك العلاقة الغامضة بين( الفن والدين) أو دعونا نقول (الجميل والمقدس) ولا أقصد هنا نوعاً معيناً من الفنون بل كل أنواع الفنون بلا إستثناء ، فالطالما حيرتنى انا شخصياً هذه العلاقة غير المفهومة وغير واضحة المعالم ....!!! فقد إنقسم علماء ورجال الدين فى رأيهم حول هذه العلاقة الى رأيين لا ثالث لهما .... إما معارض بشدة  كل أنواع الفنون من رسم ونحت وفنون تشكيلية وتمثيل وغناء وأدب حتى الشعر أقدم فنون العرب وأعرقها وإعتبارها رجس من عمل الشيطان  وبين متحفظ ... ولا أقول مؤيداً أبداً لأن هذا غير صحيح ودائماً ما كان يهرب هذا الفريق من أى نقاش قائم على العقل والمنطق بفتواه الشهيرة (حلاله حلال وحرامه حرام) دون توضيح أو شرح كافى لمفهومهم المبهم والعائم والذى لا يشفى غليل عقل أو منطق ....!!

 ولست هنا بصدد طلب مزيداً من الفتاوى حول هذه العلاقة الغامضة بين (الجميل والمقدس) سواء كانت مع أو ضد الفن فهذا ليس هدفى على الإطلاق ... ولكنى أردت أن نتعمق أكثر داخل هذه القضية ونتأمل قليلاً فى ماهية الفن ونتطارح الآراء حوله بل ونخضع كافة أنواع الفنون لتأملنا هذا حتى (الرقص) صدقونى حتى الرقص وأعرف أن كثيرين ستصدمهم جرأتى ولكن سامحونى فلقد أردت أن أتحرر من كل أفكارى وظنونى حول هذا الموضوع بينكم ....

 أليس منا من يستطيع بفرشاته وألوانه محاكاة الطبيعة وجمالها أو محاكاة تعبيرات مختلفة لوجوه أو حتى أوضاع وحالات شعورية مختلفة يستطيع من خلالها توجيه رسالة معينة يؤمن بها ويود التعبير عنها بطريقته تلك ؟؟؟؟

 اليس منا من يملك صوتاً جميلاً رخيماً يغنى به فيطرب من حوله ويحرك فيهم المشاعر الجميلة والراقية ؟؟؟؟؟

 اليس منا من تهيم بخاطره النغمات والالحان ويشرع فى إخراجها لنا على الآلات الموسيقية فترتقى بنفوسنا وتسمو بأرواحنا ؟؟؟؟

 اليس مننا من ينظم الشعر ويعبر عن مختلف الحالات الشعورية والوصفية  التى نمر بها جميعا ؟؟؟؟؟

 اليس الرقص هو تعبير طبيعى ويكاد يكون فطرى عن سعادة الإنسان أو حتى حزنه ... السنا جميعنا عندما نشعر بالسعادة والفرحة تتقافز خطواتنا وتتمايل بإيقاع منتظم ويكاد يكون راقص للتعبير عن فرحنا هذا ؟؟؟ ...اليس هناك قبائل إفريقية وهندية تعبر عن حروبها وأفراحها وأحزانها ومختلف صور حياتها برقصات وإيقاعات راقصة معينة وخاصة بكل حالة من تلك الحالات ؟؟؟ مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار ان هذه القبائل هى أقرب البشر حاليا لفطرة الإنسان وأقربهم للطبيعة ؟؟؟؟

 اليس مننا إخوتى .... الفناااااان ؟؟؟؟

 صدقونى لم أكن فى يوم من الايام من هواة الرقص ولا حتى من هواة مشاهدته ولكننى أردت أن نخضع كافة أنواع الفنون لهذا القدر من العمق فى التحليل والدراسة دون خجل أو تحفظ .... أردت إن وصلنا معاً الى كلمة حرام فى نهاية بحثنا هذا أن نصل اليها بعد أن نكون قد إطمئننا وإقتنعنا بأن الفن بالفعل حرام وضد فطرة الانسان وطبيعته ويمضى به الى أذاه وهلاكه ....

 كيف يتأتى لدين هو أعظم الأديان السماوية ومتممها وأكثرها تكاملاً وكمالاً ومراعاة لإحتياجات الإنسان الطبيعية والجسدية والنفسية ان يقف رجاله هذا الموقف الغامض من الفنون ؟؟؟؟

 الفن هو أعلى مراتب الابداع البشرى كيف يمكن لعلماء الدين أن يحجموا ويقزموا دوره الى هذه الدرجة فى حياة الانسان ؟؟؟؟

 ولكن .... ترى ما هو الفن ؟؟؟؟؟

 الفن .... هو القدرة على الخلق ...على الصنع والابداع فى هذا الخلق والصنع

 الفن .... هو صنيعة الانسان الكبرى التى لم يشاركه فيها مخلوق من مخلوقات الله سبحانه وتعالى

 الفن .... هو الفعل الوحيد الذى يتشارك فيه عقل الإنسان - المغرور بقدراته- وروحه التى هى من أمر رب العزة والتى لا يعرف سرها سواه سبحانه وتعالى

 الفن .... هو المحتوى الجذاب والإطار البراق الذى من الممكن أن يحوى أى رسالة يود الفنان إيصالها الى عموم البشر وتتحدد قيمة هذا الفن بمدى سمو أو إنحطاط هذه الرسالة

 تلك كانت بعض تعريفاتى وإنطباعاتى عن الفن والتى من الممكن أن يتقبلها البعض أو يرفضها البعض الآخر ولكنها فى النهاية كانت بعض ما أعتقد فى الفن وعن الفن ...،،


  ((وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ سُلَالَةٍ مِنْ طِينٍ (12)ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ ۚ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ (14) )) سورة المؤمنون


 عندما أتأمل هذه الاية الكريمة يستقر فى يقينى مشروعية الفن وأن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد اباحه  ذلك لأن كلمة (الخالقين ) هنا تعنى التقرير بوجود خالقين آخرين ولكن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو أحسنهم وأعظمهم بلا شك والفن فى جوهره الخلق والإبداع كما أشرت سابقاً فكيف يكون محرم إذاً .... ؟؟؟؟؟ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّه أَحْسَن الْخَالِقِينَ" أَيْ الْمُقَدِّرِينَ وَمُمَيَّز أَحْسَن مَحْذُوف لِلْعِلْمِ بِهِ : أَيْ خَلْقًا

 (تفسير الجلالين)
 . وَقَوْله تَعَالَى: " فَتَبَارَكَ " تَفَاعَلَ مِنْ الْبَرَكَة . " أَحْسَن الْخَالِقِينَ " أَتْقَن الصَّانِعِينَ. يُقَال لِمَنْ صَنَعَ شَيْئًا خَلَقَهُ ; وَمِنْهُ قَوْل الشَّاعِر : وَلَأَنْتَ تَفْرِي مَا خَلَقْت وَبَعْضُ الْقَوْم يَخْلُق ثُمَّ لَا يَفْرِي وَذَهَبَ (تفسير القرطبى)

 وَقَوْله : { فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّه أَحْسَن الْخَالِقِينَ } اخْتَلَفَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل فِي تَأْوِيل ذَلِكَ , فَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : مَعْنَاهُ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّه أَحْسَن الصَّانِعِينَ . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 19275 - حَدَّثَنَا ابْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا حَكَّام , عَنْ عَنْبَسَة , عَنْ لَيْث , عَنْ مُجَاهِد : { فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّه أَحْسَن الْخَالِقِينَ } قَالَ : يَصْنَعُونَ وَيَصْنَع اللَّه , وَاللَّه خَيْر الصَّانِعِينَ . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : إِنَّمَا قِيلَ : { فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّه أَحْسَن الْخَالِقِينَ } لِأَنَّ عِيسَى ابْن مَرْيَم كَانَ يَخْلُق , فَأَخْبَرَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ عَنْ نَفْسه أَنَّهُ يَخْلُق أَحْسَن مِمَّا كَانَ يَخْلُق . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 19276 - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , قَالَ : قَالَ ابْن جُرَيْج , فِي قَوْله : { فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّه أَحْسَن الْخَالِقِينَ } قَالَ : عِيسَى ابْن مَرْيَم يَخْلُق . وَأَوْلَى الْقَوْلَيْنِ فِي ذَلِكَ بِالصَّوَابِ قَوْل مُجَاهِد ; لِأَنَّ الْعَرَب تُسَمِّي كُلّ صَانِع خَالِقًا ; وَمِنْهُ قَوْل زُهَيْر : وَلَأَنْتَ تَفْرِي مَا خَلَقْت وَبَعْ ضُ الْقَوْم يَخْلُق ثُمَّ لَا يَفْرِي وَيُرْوَى : وَلَأَنْتَ تَخْلُق مَا فَرَيْت وَبَعْ ضُ الْقَوْم يَخْلُق ثُمَّ لَا يَفْرِي ...(تفسير الطبرى) 

  (إن الله جميل يحب الجمال)

رواه مسلم 

 لقد وصف الله سبحانه وتعالى أولاً بالجمال وفى هذا بداية إعلاء لهذه القيمة الرائعة وتشريف لها  والفن هو الشئ الوحيد القادر على صنع الجمال فكيف يكون محرم من عند الله وكيف يفتى البعض بتحريمه ؟؟؟؟

 الفن فى نظرى وفى قناعتى الشخصية علاقته واضحة مع الدين فهو مشروع ومباح ولكن مايستدعى النقاش هو ما سأطرحه هنا من أسئلة شغلتنى ووددت أن نتبادل الآراء حولها ....،،

 الفن هو عبقرية إستخدام الخيال

 هل للفن حدود ؟؟ هل نستطيع أن نحد خيال أحد ؟؟ هل نستطيع أن نضع شروطاً لإبداع فنان ؟؟؟؟؟

 الفنان هو إنسان له طبيعة خاصة ومزاج خاص وهذه حقيقة لا يمكن إنكارها 
– فهل نستطيع أن نخضعه لمقاييسنا الإنسانية المعتادة فى الحكم على تصرفاته وردود أفعاله أو حتى شطحاته ؟؟؟؟ وإلى أى مدى نسمح له بما هو ممنوع من سائر البشر حتى نحافظ على مساحة التوهج الفنى لديه ولا نطفئها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الفن دعامة أساسية من دعائمه هى التأمل

  والتأمل فى دنيا الله وفى خلق الله هى أولى الخطوات نحو إيمان حقيقى وقوى – هل نستطيع القول بأن الفنان بداخله إنسان مؤمن بالأساس ولكنه أطلق هذه الطاقة الإيمانية فى إتجاه آخر مختلف وغير مألوف وإختار الفن أداة التعبير عن إيمانه هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 وأخيراً....

 لماذا تحكمنا هذه الإزدواجية الغريبة فى الحكم على عمل فنى ما ؟؟؟؟ يمكن أن تحب هذا العمل وتفتن به حتى وفى ذات الوقت تحتقر صانع هذا العمل .....!!!!!

 ما معنى أن أشاهد عمل فنى (أياً كان نوعه) ويلامس شيئاً ما فى روحى ويطلق مشاعر رائعة فى وجدانى وفى نفس الوقت أكره صانعه أو أحتقره أو حتى أدعوا له بالهداية أحيانا وكأنه ضال مع إنه إهتدى الى مفاتيح إرتقائى بروحى وبوجدانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 وإليكم بعض الآراء التى قرأتها وتحدثت عن الفن ومفهومه ودوره فى حياة الشعوب


 (مع تباشير صبح الإسلام كانت هناك فنونا محدودة كالشعر والموسيقى ، ولأن الدين لا يتصادم مع الفن بل يتماها معه ليشكل عناصر جمالية تتسلل إلى قلب المتلقي قبل ذهنه فيستلذ بها ، لذا قام الإسلام بتقنين تلك الفنون كإلغاء الموسيقى اللهوية والشعر المبتذل ، وشجع تلك الفنون للارتقاء بالإنسان.
ولما كان هناك قصوراً في فهم الدين تجد بعض الفنون شبه تلاشى والبعض الآخر تشظى)

 ( إعتبر " هيغل " الفنون بأنها المصدر الثالث لفهم الحضارات بعد الدين والفلسفة ، فالدين يعطي التوازن داخل الإنسان ، والفلسفة تعطي الرؤية لكيفية الحياة ، والفن يعطي التواصل مع بقية أفراد المجتمع. ولو تأملنا تاريخ الحضارات وآثارها لوجدناه حافلاً بالفنون الحسية والعقلية كالمسرح اليوناني القديم.
 ومع تقدم البشرية عبر العصور من الطبيعي أن تتقدم معها الفنون ، كما أنه من الطبيعي أن تتوالد فنونا جديدة ، سواء خرجت من رحم القديمة أو ابتكرها الإنسان نفسه ، فالحياة خبرة تراكمية.
 )
  (الفن " إحساس بالجمال والجمال تناسق ، والتناسق نظام ، والنظام مجموعة من القواعد ، والقواعد وضعها الإنسان بحسب ذائقته.)

 مكونات " الحضارة " هي الإنسان والأرض والمعتقد . والإنسان لمّا كان محتاجاً للتعبير عما يمور في صدره ويعتمل في عقله أحتاج إلى الفنون العقلية كـ الشعر والغناء أو الفنون العملية كالنحت والرسم والرقص والمسرح.)

 (لفتت نظري بعض مقولات ارنولد هوسر في فلسفة الفن ،حينما عرّفه بأنه نوع من التحدي ، وعلى الجملة ، فان اي ضرب من الفنون يخلف لدينا أثراً حقيقياً ، ليصبح فنا حديثاً بمقدار ما أثر فينا . وفي مقولة أخرى : دلالة العمل الفني لا يقضى عليها بالضياع التام ، لأن المعنى الذي يحمله العمل الفني لجيل متأخر ليس إلا ثمرة ذلك التراث الضخم من التفسيرات المتقدمة .
 مما لا شك فيه بأن للفن قيمة ، وهذه القيمة تقدم لنا بمحتواها تفسيراً للحياة يمكننا فيما بعد من انتزاع معانٍ لها . ولوجود الفنان والذي يلعب دور الفاعل بحريته الفردية في الفن ، والتي تخدم لصالح المجموعة لا يتطرق الشك أيضاً في أنه ما يقدمه لا ينحصر فيه وعنه ، بل نكاد نجد على الدوام أعمالاً فنية وفنانين يتبادلون الأدوار في مواقف تاريخية واجتماعية على الدوام . على الرغم من وجود من ينادي بالفردية ، ووجود من يوصمها بالتزييف للطابع التاريخي .. إلا أن نيتشه في مثاله " ديونيسي وأبولوني " ، حيث يمثل أبولوني دور العقل والفرد والحضارة ، ويمثل ديونيس الغريزة والجماعة والطبيعة ، قدم امتزاجاً يعود بنا الى أن الفنان الفرد فيما يقدمه انساني ، وهذا من بين ما يعزز قناعتنا بأنه شيء متراكم على الرغم من فرديته ، وضروري كما اشار اليها ارنست فيشر بأنه حلقة من حلقات الوصل بين الانسان والعالم)

 (بما أني أعبد الجميل فاني اتعبد بكل الجمال الذي يحطيني 
أظن أني أعلم في داخلي ما يراه الله جميلاً 
خالق الجمال .. يسعد حينما يراني مغمضة عيناي متأملة فيما خلق 
أكتب كلماتي وانا أستمع الى مقطوعتي المفضلة بصوت الكمان .. 
ذالك الصوت الذي يعيدني الى وطن الجمال الذي أظن أني أنتمي اليه .
أعشق ذالك الصوت .. وأبتسم عندما ينهرني أحد كوني أكثر من سماع ( الحرام ) .
أبتسم لأني أظن اني اكثر من سماع الجمال الذي خلقه الله لأجلي و الذي يذكرني به دائماً 
اظن أني أعلم بفطرتي الجمال الذي يحبه الله
 في صوت وصورة وفعل وحركة وصمت
ولا حاجة لي بعلمهم ) 




 وفى النهاية إخوتى وددت أن أنوه أننى بطرحى هذا الموضوع لا أقيم ثورة ولا أشكك فى ثوابت دينية أو نصوص مقدسة وإنما أنقل لكم (معاناة شخصية)  فلقد فُطِرتُ على حب الفنون ... كل الفنون فُطِرتُ على هذا الشغف والإنبهار بهذه النعمة التى يهبها الله سبحانه وتعالى للنادرين من البشر  لا أدعى أننى فنانة ولكننى (أحب )الفنان أقدر عطاءه الرائع للإنسانية ولكم يسوؤنى أن أراه أحياناً يُهان ويُحقر من عمله ويوضع فى زمرة الفاسدين والفجار ....!!!!!!!! 

 أشكركم لصبركم على ثرثراتى وتأملاتى وتساؤلاتى حول هذه القضية  ولكم يسعدنى الإنصات اليكم ومعرفة رأيكم في ما طرحته تحياتى...،،

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*مرحبا بك مجددا يا جيهان..وباحساسك الطاغى بالجمال..
اولا أريد أن أخبرك أنك تقريبا تقرأين أفكارى!
هذه هى الأخرى احدى قضاياى..
ولكنك قرأت أفكارى لأننى أمس فقط كنت أتحدث وزوجى عن هذه الأشكالية..
كنا نتحدث عن الرسم والنحت والمجسمات..
وطبعا كنت أدافع عن هذا الفنان الذى بفنه فى أعتقادى الشخصى يتقرب أكثر من الله..فهو يتجرد من الامور الحسية وقتها..ليعبر بفنة - أيا كان هذا الفن- عن عالم يتميز بالقرب والحقيقة من صانعه..مبدع الكون..الله...مما يقوى العلاقة بينه وبين ربه..هذا رأيى..اذن الفنون تدعم الاحساس بروعة خلق الله..وليس العكس..فالله هو الفنان الأكبر فى الكون..ونفخ الله فينا من روحه..فكيف لا نعبر عن انفسنا بسمو الفنون وهى صفة من صفات الله عز وجل..إذن نقترب مع الله بأرواحنا، فنحن جزء من روح الله.. وهذا من خلال الفن..
موضوعك يفتح آفاق متعددة يا جيهان..الافكار فى رأسى تضطرم ..ربما لأننى مجنونة ومعجونة بأعاصير من الفنون..ما حيلتى وان كنت اجد قربى وراحتى عندما امارسها..صدقينى أجد منتهى المتعة فى قربى من الله عند مزاولتى اياها..فالله معى فى كل وقت..كما أن الفن حياة في ذاته، فإذا أراد الإنسان أن يعرف نفسه،  عليه أن يكتشف حسياته الجمالية والرحيمية والحكمية وإذا تحسنت عنده تلك الحسيات تتغير حياته إلى درجات أعلى، وهذه كلها حسيات فنية وأصلها إلهية...اذن لا تناقض فى رأيى بين الفن والايمان..
كما أن هناك اسماء تنطبق على الله عز وجل...ومثلها الله ايضا فى الانسان..ولكن ليس أى انسان..الانسان الواعى...الاشبة بالكامل..فمثلا اسم المتكلم هو اسم لله، والإنسان أيضا قد يكون متكلما ولكن اسم الله الحكيم أو الرحيم لا ينطبق على أي إنسان إلا الإنسان الكامل الذي قد تتجلى فيه أسماء الله لتتحول إلى سلوك بين الناس...ومن ثم يصبح هذا الشخص الرحيم ..فنانا..فالله الرحيم والمبدع..ونحن فى مسيرتنا فى الحياة نعمل جاهدين على التشبة بالخلق الذى يبتغية الله منا وهو الاقتراب من الكمال..
ولذلك فالإنسان الكامل هو نفسه الفنان الحقيقي، وهذا التوجه الروحي هو الوسط في التقريب بين مهوم الفن والدين ولذلك فإن الإنسان الناقص لا يستطيع توليد شيء فني جمالي منه لأنه فاقد أصلا للقيم الجمالية.
فعمل الفنان يحتاج إلى إلهام وهبة إلهية، فلا يستطيع كل الناس أن يكونوا فنانين، ولكنها منحة ربانية يمنحها الله لمن يشاء، وهذا الأمر مرتبط بطبيعة النفوس ومراتبها، فهناك النفس الأمارة والنفس الصافية، وهناك أيضا النفس الملهمة، وهي التي تأخذ الإلهام وهذه درجات البدايات وليس النهايات...لذلك تجدى معظم المشتغلين بالفنون بالفعل يمتلكون روحا شفيفة تقترب من الله كلما توغلوا أكثر وأكثر فى ممارسة فنونهم.
أتابع معك الموضوع الذى يهمنى شخصيا حتى النخاع وأسمحى لى بالعودة من جديد..فمداخلاتى هنا لن تنتهى ابدا وتوارد افكارى سيؤرقنى كثيرا..والحمد لله اننى وجدتك بجوارى..تقوى من عضدى فى محاولة جادة ورحيمة للوصول الى بر آمن...
دمتى بخير....مع كل الحب ..عزيزتى جيهان،
*

----------


## اليمامة

*مرة أخرى أعود لقراءة خواطرك الرائعة عن الفن يا جيهان وأجد نفسى أعيد قراءة كلامك مرة وثانية وثالثة ولا أمل من جاذبية طرحك..تطفو الخواطر كلما توغلت فى القراءة وتتعاظم أفكار داخلى وتخفت الأخرى..كأنك تتحدثين بقلبى ..
لا أعرف لماذا يخفق قلبى بشدة وأنا أقرأ كلماتك..وأتفهم جيدا شعورك عزيزتى وصدقينى أنا لا أجد فى طرحك ما يشين..وتساؤلاتك وفضفضتك مشروعة جدا..الموضوع يبدو وكأنك قد عصرتى قلبك عصرا فكانت عصارتة هى خلاصة معذبة من قدح ذهنك وأفكارك وأحساسك الانسانى الراقى..
عندما عدت لقراءتة هذة المرة ..تملكنى الشغف فكل سطر يحتاج الى رد مستقل بذاته..الموضوع كبير وانت طرحتية تقريبا من كل جوانبة..
كما قلت فى مداخلتى السابقة يا جيهان..احساسى ان الفن والدين غير متعارضين اذا كان المشتغل بالفن اى الفنان رقيب على نفسه..فكيف يتعارض الفن والدين والله هو مبدعهما..الله هو الفنان الاول ومبدع الكون..وهو ايضا صاحب القوانيين الآلهية التى نسير على هداها..فمن أين ينشأ التعارض ونحن خلقنا للتعمير والتعمير يتطلب الرقى بما فضل الله الانسان على به سائر الكائنات الا وهو عقله..ونحن مكلفين فى حياتنا بالسير على نفس النهج الآلهى..فنحاكى الجمال الربانى...نحاكى الطبيعة وكل جماليتها..فتبزغ قيم الحق والخير والجمال..وهكذا تتحقق الحكمة من الخلق ومن وجود الحياة نفسها..
تسآلتى فى معرض كلامك" هل للفن حدود ؟؟ هل نستطيع أن نحد خيال أحد ؟؟ هل نستطيع أن نضع شروطاً لإبداع فنان ؟؟؟؟؟"...من وجهة نظرى الفنان حر تماما ولا حدود يجب أن تقام على الخيال وكذلك لا اشتراطات على الفنان والا اصبحت العملية عملية تشنجية..كل هذا بشرط ان يكون الفنان نفسة ملتزم بذاته..تنبع الضوابط من داخله هو ..فهو يعيش فى المجتمع..مجتمعنا..على ديننا وعلى تقاليدنا فبالتأكيد سيكون متأثرا بهذه العوامل...
والفنون انما تعبر عن ثقافة المجتمع من رؤية الفنان..وهى شىء نسبى فاحساسنا بالجمال وطرق التعبير عنه تختلف من شخص لآخر وهذا سبب التفاوت فى ان نجد فينا الموهوبين والمتذوقين والذين لا يجيدون الأمرين..
أحيانا يا جيهان نجد انواع من الفنون شاذة وغير مفهومة من وجهة نظر بعض الناس...فمثلا اللوحة المليئة بالشخابيط فى عشوائية..والتى نقف امامها عاجزين عن فهمها ونتساءل اى ابداع هنا؟..
هنا الأمر بداخل الفنان نفسة..مجرد حالة استشعرها.. حالة غير حسية خرج فيها عن مجرد احساسة الواعى بما حوله...تذوق ما اثتثاره على طريقتة وعلى مزاجة فانغمس حتى النخاع وأخرج لنا عصارة احساسه وانفعالة ولو حاولتى فهمهما أو حتى سألتية لن يستطيع الاجابة ولو أجاب سيجيب بكلام معقد لن تفهمية لأنك ابدا لن تصلى لعمق حالته..وبالتالى لا يجب ان نحكم علية بأنة يقدم لنا هراء...مجرد هراء...هذا نوع من الفن..وتأثيره على الفرد...ولكنه تصنيف لا يهم المجتمع كثيرا ..الفنان هنا أخرج ما بداخلة وما يخصه هو فقط بصرف النظر عن أهميتة للمجتمع أو مقدرة الأفراد على تذوقه...سيفهم اللوحة ويتغنى بها من هو على نفس المستوى من الحس الجمالى للأشياء...كما اننا لا يمكن ان نستسيغ الاعمال التصويرية التجريدية لولا مبادىء عقلية موجودة فى العقل مسبقا او كوناها نتيجة الخبرة الادراكية للعالم من حولنا...ثقافتنا نحن..وهذه اللوحات بوجه عام شىء واقعي محسوس بتفاصيله ولكنها تلتزم بالقوانين الوجودية وتخضع لها ..فهى برغم غرابتها من الطبيعة ومن المجتمع...مجرد مشاهد وانطباعات واحاسيس مترجمة على طريقته..وهى تحذف التفاصيل او تعيد ترتيبها بشكل جديد ولكنها تلتزم بقوانين الجذب والتناسق والفراغ ...القوانين الفنية المهارية نفسها للصياغة..
انما ينبغى أن يخاطب الفن كل الناس..ويستمتع به كل الناس..فالفنون المفترض خلقت لهذا الهدف ولذلك الأقرب و الأصح الا تخرج الفنون عن ناموس الكون..فالطبيعة اصلا أقوى من الانسان شاء هذا او أباه...فالطبيعة هى المصدر والالهام الذى يستمد منه الفنان فكرته ويمزجها باحساسه..ولذلك لا يجل أن يشذ عنها..وهو فى كل الاحوال لا يشذ ولكن عيون الآخرين هى التى تراها مختلفة أو شاذة ومن هنا يعتبر الكثير من الناس الفن أمر مبهم وغامض هذا لانهم لا يملكون هذة الملكة ولا يتذوقونة ولا يحسنون الفهم...
تخيلى معى مثلا عمل نحتى...تمثال معوج أو مائل..برغم روعه الفن هل سترينة جميلا؟؟
برج بيزا المائل برغم شكله الرائع الا ان الميل يبدو واضحا مما يعكر صفو التذوق بجماله ...نميل معه - الامر المتعب - كى نحسن رؤيته..ونشعر انه سيسقط وأنه غير ثابت..لا يمكن أن يكون هذا الشكل جميلا أبدا..أى فن ضد اتجاه الجابية الأرضية غير طبيعى وغير جميل..
فالفن أخيرا هو محاكاة جمال الكون والطبيعة والتعبير عنهما ..الأمر الذى يدفعنا لرؤية الحق وراءهما..فالانسان العاقل الواعى هو الذى يدرك جيدا قيمة هذه القيم والا كيف يكون فنانا بدون تذوقة الفن ودلالاته عن الحق والخير والجمال..
أرى أننى وبمداخلتى هذه قد أجبت على الكثير من تساؤلاتك عزيزتى جيهان..وهيا نتناقش فيما ستتفتق عنه قريحتك...
أشكر بلا حدود لأننى أخرجت الكثير مما كن يجثم على صدرى وأتمنى أن يتفاعل الجميع من ذوى القلوب الشفيفة والاحاسيس المرهفة مع هذا الموضوع لنصل بالفعل كما تفضلتى وقلتى لحل يقينى لا نخرج فيه عن النص وعن قوانين الله....ودى،*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*نحن بأيدينا من نجعل الفن*

* الذى نميل اليه  معارض للدين أم لا ?*

*ببطريقة  إستخدامنا  له*

*موضوع قيم ولى عوده للرد المفصل*

*حياك الله جيهان*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مرحبا بك مجددا يا جيهان..وباحساسك الطاغى بالجمال..
> اولا أريد أن أخبرك أنك تقريبا تقرأين أفكارى!
> هذه هى الأخرى احدى قضاياى..
> ولكنك قرأت أفكارى لأننى أمس فقط كنت أتحدث وزوجى عن هذه الأشكالية..
> كنا نتحدث عن الرسم والنحت والمجسمات..
> وطبعا كنت أدافع عن هذا الفنان الذى بفنه فى أعتقادى الشخصى يتقرب أكثر من الله..فهو يتجرد من الامور الحسية وقتها..ليعبر بفنة - أيا كان هذا الفن- عن عالم يتميز بالقرب والحقيقة من صانعه..مبدع الكون..الله...مما يقوى العلاقة بينه وبين ربه..هذا رأيى..اذن الفنون تدعم الاحساس بروعة خلق الله..وليس العكس..فالله هو الفنان الأكبر فى الكون..ونفخ الله فينا من روحه..فكيف لا نعبر عن انفسنا بسمو الفنون وهى صفة من صفات الله عز وجل..إذن نقترب مع الله بأرواحنا، فنحن جزء من روح الله.. وهذا من خلال الفن..
> موضوعك يفتح آفاق متعددة يا جيهان..الافكار فى رأسى تضطرم ..ربما لأننى مجنونة ومعجونة بأعاصير من الفنون..ما حيلتى وان كنت اجد قربى وراحتى عندما امارسها..صدقينى أجد منتهى المتعة فى قربى من الله عند مزاولتى اياها..فالله معى فى كل وقت..كما أن الفن حياة في ذاته، فإذا أراد الإنسان أن يعرف نفسه،  عليه أن يكتشف حسياته الجمالية والرحيمية والحكمية وإذا تحسنت عنده تلك الحسيات تتغير حياته إلى درجات أعلى، وهذه كلها حسيات فنية وأصلها إلهية...اذن لا تناقض فى رأيى بين الفن والايمان..
> كما أن هناك اسماء تنطبق على الله عز وجل...ومثلها الله ايضا فى الانسان..ولكن ليس أى انسان..الانسان الواعى...الاشبة بالكامل..فمثلا اسم المتكلم هو اسم لله، والإنسان أيضا قد يكون متكلما ولكن اسم الله الحكيم أو الرحيم لا ينطبق على أي إنسان إلا الإنسان الكامل الذي قد تتجلى فيه أسماء الله لتتحول إلى سلوك بين الناس...ومن ثم يصبح هذا الشخص الرحيم ..فنانا..فالله الرحيم والمبدع..ونحن فى مسيرتنا فى الحياة نعمل جاهدين على التشبة بالخلق الذى يبتغية الله منا وهو الاقتراب من الكمال..
> ولذلك فالإنسان الكامل هو نفسه الفنان الحقيقي، وهذا التوجه الروحي هو الوسط في التقريب بين مهوم الفن والدين ولذلك فإن الإنسان الناقص لا يستطيع توليد شيء فني جمالي منه لأنه فاقد أصلا للقيم الجمالية.
> ...


أختى العزيزة .....اليمامة 
تحياتى لكِ الدائمة 

فى البداية أود أن أوضح لك أن مشاركتك فى هذا الموضوع لم تدهشنى على الإطلاق فهو موضوع يهم الفنان بالدرجة الأولى ويبحث فى أكثر التحديات التى تواجهه فى هذا العصر وهى قضية تحريم الفن وانا أعلم أنك فنانة ومهتمة بهذه الأمور لذا فمشاركتك كانت متوقعه وأكيدة من وجهة نظرى ...

وقبل أن نسترسل فى الحوار أختى الغالية لابد ان أوضح هنا شئ هام آلا وهو أن المقصود بالفن  هو الفن الراقى والمحترم أياً كان نوعه   وليس الهزل والابتذال الذى ملأ حياتنا وتسمى بالفن ظلماً وعدواناً تماما كما سمحوا لأنفسهم بتسمية الخطيئة حباً وهكذا مسخوا الكلمة وابتذلوا معناها السامى والراقى....،،

الفن مثله مثل أى قيمة فى هذا العالم من الممكن أن يساء فهمها وتحرف وترتبط فى أذهان الناس بكل الموبقات والخطايا ...ولكن هذا لا يعنى إصدار أحكام قاطعة ونهائية ظالمة بوأد هذه القيمة الرائعة وتحريمها ينبغى أن ننظر للأمور نظرة أكثر عمقاً ونبحث فى جوهر الأشياء حتى نستطيع فى النهاية أن نطهر كل القيم الجميلة فى حياتنا مما يدنسها ويسئ اليها

يا عزيزتى إن فى حياتنا الفنان أتحدى أياً من كان أنه لابد قد قابل فى حياته أكثر من فنان وشعر بمدى إختلاف روحه وتميزها وعمق نظرته للأشياء المرتبطة بفنه إنها موهبة زرعها الله عز وجل فى أرواحهم كيف نسجن تلك الطاقة النورانية ونحجمها إلى هذا الحد ونحاوطها بالتحريم وعدم الجواز والشروط المجحفة التى تجعلهم فى حالة صراع دائم بين ما يمور فى صدروهم من موهبة ربانية وبين معتقدهم ودينهم ...؟؟؟!!!
ورغم أننى أتحفظ على ذكرك بأن إسم (المتكلم) من أسماء الله فهو ليس منها قطعا ولكنه لابد ككان سهواً منكِ ولكن الفكرة التى قصدتيها وصلت وهى ان الله سبحانه وتعالى زرع بعض صفاته فى الانسان وتختلف درجة هذه الصفة من إنسان لآخر بالطبع ولم لا فالانسان هو خليفة الله على أرضه ونفخ فيه من روحه سبحانه وتعالى ...،،
الله هو الفنان الأكبر والصانع الأعظم لهذا الكون ونفس هذا الفنان الأعظم قد أمرنا بالتأمل فى خلقه وإستشعار الجمال فى كل ما يحيطنا وأعطانا القدرة أيضاً على صنع الجمال فكيف ننكر هذا الحق وهذا التكليف فى رأيى على الناس 




> *فعمل الفنان يحتاج إلى إلهام وهبة إلهية، فلا يستطيع كل الناس أن يكونوا فنانين، ولكنها منحة ربانية يمنحها الله لمن يشاء، وهذا الأمر مرتبط بطبيعة النفوس ومراتبها، فهناك النفس الأمارة والنفس الصافية، وهناك أيضا النفس الملهمة، وهي التي تأخذ الإلهام وهذه درجات البدايات وليس النهايات...لذلك تجدى معظم المشتغلين بالفنون بالفعل يمتلكون روحا شفيفة تقترب من الله كلما توغلوا أكثر وأكثر فى ممارسة فنونهم.*


 

إنكارنا لهذه الحقيقة التى ذكرتيها وهى وجود النفس المُلهمة القادرة على صنع الجمال القادرة على هتك حجاب المعرفة المقيدة بحدود الزمان والمكان من سائر البشر القادرة على رؤية المستتر والمتوارى من الأمور والحكمة الإلهية فى صنع الأشياء جريمة لا تغتفر فى حق الإنسانية هذه هى نفس الفنان وهذه هى روح الفن الحقيقية تلك الروح التى تبعث على مزيد من الايمان وتعميق إحساسنا الطاغى بقدرة  الله اللانهائية فى الصنع والإبداع 

اليمامة اعرف ان للموضوع جوانب كثيرة هذا بالإضافة لفرط حساسيته وتصادميته مع كثير من معتقدات معظم الناس الآن مع الأسف فى إنتظارك وفى إنتظار باقى أفكارك حول الموضوع عزيزتى
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مرة أخرى أعود لقراءة خواطرك الرائعة عن الفن يا جيهان وأجد نفسى أعيد قراءة كلامك مرة وثانية وثالثة ولا أمل من جاذبية طرحك..تطفو الخواطر كلما توغلت فى القراءة وتتعاظم أفكار داخلى وتخفت الأخرى..كأنك تتحدثين بقلبى ..
> لا أعرف لماذا يخفق قلبى بشدة وأنا أقرأ كلماتك..وأتفهم جيدا شعورك عزيزتى وصدقينى أنا لا أجد فى طرحك ما يشين..وتساؤلاتك وفضفضتك مشروعة جدا..الموضوع يبدو وكأنك قد عصرتى قلبك عصرا فكانت عصارتة هى خلاصة معذبة من قدح ذهنك وأفكارك وأحساسك الانسانى الراقى..
> عندما عدت لقراءتة هذة المرة ..تملكنى الشغف فكل سطر يحتاج الى رد مستقل بذاته..الموضوع كبير وانت طرحتية تقريبا من كل جوانبة..
> كما قلت فى مداخلتى السابقة يا جيهان..احساسى ان الفن والدين غير متعارضين اذا كان المشتغل بالفن اى الفنان رقيب على نفسه..فكيف يتعارض الفن والدين والله هو مبدعهما..الله هو الفنان الاول ومبدع الكون..وهو ايضا صاحب القوانيين الآلهية التى نسير على هداها..فمن أين ينشأ التعارض ونحن خلقنا للتعمير والتعمير يتطلب الرقى بما فضل الله الانسان على به سائر الكائنات الا وهو عقله..ونحن مكلفين فى حياتنا بالسير على نفس النهج الآلهى..فنحاكى الجمال الربانى...نحاكى الطبيعة وكل جماليتها..فتبزغ قيم الحق والخير والجمال..وهكذا تتحقق الحكمة من الخلق ومن وجود الحياة نفسها..
> تسآلتى فى معرض كلامك" هل للفن حدود ؟؟ هل نستطيع أن نحد خيال أحد ؟؟ هل نستطيع أن نضع شروطاً لإبداع فنان ؟؟؟؟؟"...من وجهة نظرى الفنان حر تماما ولا حدود يجب أن تقام على الخيال وكذلك لا اشتراطات على الفنان والا اصبحت العملية عملية تشنجية..كل هذا بشرط ان يكون الفنان نفسة ملتزم بذاته..تنبع الضوابط من داخله هو ..فهو يعيش فى المجتمع..مجتمعنا..على ديننا وعلى تقاليدنا فبالتأكيد سيكون متأثرا بهذه العوامل...
> والفنون انما تعبر عن ثقافة المجتمع من رؤية الفنان..وهى شىء نسبى فاحساسنا بالجمال وطرق التعبير عنه تختلف من شخص لآخر وهذا سبب التفاوت فى ان نجد فينا الموهوبين والمتذوقين والذين لا يجيدون الأمرين..
> أحيانا يا جيهان نجد انواع من الفنون شاذة وغير مفهومة من وجهة نظر بعض الناس...فمثلا اللوحة المليئة بالشخابيط فى عشوائية..والتى نقف امامها عاجزين عن فهمها ونتساءل اى ابداع هنا؟..
> هنا الأمر بداخل الفنان نفسة..مجرد حالة استشعرها.. حالة غير حسية خرج فيها عن مجرد احساسة الواعى بما حوله...تذوق ما اثتثاره على طريقتة وعلى مزاجة فانغمس حتى النخاع وأخرج لنا عصارة احساسه وانفعالة ولو حاولتى فهمهما أو حتى سألتية لن يستطيع الاجابة ولو أجاب سيجيب بكلام معقد لن تفهمية لأنك ابدا لن تصلى لعمق حالته..وبالتالى لا يجب ان نحكم علية بأنة يقدم لنا هراء...مجرد هراء...هذا نوع من الفن..وتأثيره على الفرد...ولكنه تصنيف لا يهم المجتمع كثيرا ..الفنان هنا أخرج ما بداخلة وما يخصه هو فقط بصرف النظر عن أهميتة للمجتمع أو مقدرة الأفراد على تذوقه...سيفهم اللوحة ويتغنى بها من هو على نفس المستوى من الحس الجمالى للأشياء...كما اننا لا يمكن ان نستسيغ الاعمال التصويرية التجريدية لولا مبادىء عقلية موجودة فى العقل مسبقا او كوناها نتيجة الخبرة الادراكية للعالم من حولنا...ثقافتنا نحن..وهذه اللوحات بوجه عام شىء واقعي محسوس بتفاصيله ولكنها تلتزم بالقوانين الوجودية وتخضع لها ..فهى برغم غرابتها من الطبيعة ومن المجتمع...مجرد مشاهد وانطباعات واحاسيس مترجمة على طريقته..وهى تحذف التفاصيل او تعيد ترتيبها بشكل جديد ولكنها تلتزم بقوانين الجذب والتناسق والفراغ ...القوانين الفنية المهارية نفسها للصياغة..
> انما ينبغى أن يخاطب الفن كل الناس..ويستمتع به كل الناس..فالفنون المفترض خلقت لهذا الهدف ولذلك الأقرب و الأصح الا تخرج الفنون عن ناموس الكون..فالطبيعة اصلا أقوى من الانسان شاء هذا او أباه...فالطبيعة هى المصدر والالهام الذى يستمد منه الفنان فكرته ويمزجها باحساسه..ولذلك لا يجل أن يشذ عنها..وهو فى كل الاحوال لا يشذ ولكن عيون الآخرين هى التى تراها مختلفة أو شاذة ومن هنا يعتبر الكثير من الناس الفن أمر مبهم وغامض هذا لانهم لا يملكون هذة الملكة ولا يتذوقونة ولا يحسنون الفهم...
> ...





> *مرة أخرى أعود لقراءة خواطرك الرائعة عن الفن يا جيهان وأجد نفسى أعيد قراءة كلامك مرة وثانية وثالثة ولا أمل من جاذبية طرحك..تطفو الخواطر كلما توغلت فى القراءة وتتعاظم أفكار داخلى وتخفت الأخرى..كأنك تتحدثين بقلبى ..
> لا أعرف لماذا يخفق قلبى بشدة وأنا أقرأ كلماتك..وأتفهم جيدا شعورك عزيزتى وصدقينى أنا لا أجد فى طرحك ما يشين..وتساؤلاتك وفضفضتك مشروعة جدا..الموضوع يبدو وكأنك قد عصرتى قلبك عصرا فكانت عصارتة هى خلاصة معذبة من قدح ذهنك وأفكارك وأحساسك الانسانى الراقى..*


فى الواقع يا ندى هذا يعتبر اطول موضوع كتبته على الاطلاق من حيث الامتداد الزمنى فقد قومت بكتابة اجزاءه على فترات متباعدة جدا وربما رجع هذا لحساسية القضية المطروحة وكثرة الجدل حولها وتعدد الاراء حتى بين رجال الدين انفسهم وللحق لم اشعر لحظة ان فى طرحى ما يشين على الاطلاق ولكن لابد وان نعترف اننا نحيا فى مجتمع ينسحب تدريجيا نحو الانغلاق وعدم تقبل الرأى المخالف بصدر رحب وهذا فى القضايا الواضحة والواضح فيها الصواب والحق وضوح الشمس فما بالك بقضية خلافية منذ الازل كهذه 
تعودت يا عزيزتى ان اواجه مخاوفى واتحداها ولا اهاب النقاش وهذا فقط فى حالة موضوعيته وعدم استباق النتائج والقاء التهم جزافاًوشخصنة الامور وكانت كل هذه الشروط والضمانات غير متوفرة واعتقد إنها لازالت فى ظروفنا الراهنة ولكن ماذا افعل فى تلك الروح العنيدة التى تتملكنى وتطلب دائما الصعب وتبحث بكل شغف وولع عن الحقيقة والحق مهما كان دربه وعراً وملئ بالصعاب والمتاعب ولا تهيب المغامرة حتى وان كانت غير محسوبة ....!!!!



> *كما قلت فى مداخلتى السابقة يا جيهان..احساسى ان الفن والدين غير متعارضين اذا كان المشتغل بالفن اى الفنان رقيب على نفسه..فكيف يتعارض الفن والدين والله هو مبدعهما..الله هو الفنان الاول ومبدع الكون..وهو ايضا صاحب القوانيين الآلهية التى نسير على هداها..فمن أين ينشأ التعارض ونحن خلقنا للتعمير والتعمير يتطلب الرقى بما فضل الله الانسان على به سائر الكائنات الا وهو عقله..ونحن مكلفين فى حياتنا بالسير* *على نفس النهج الآلهى..فنحاكى الجمال الربانى...نحاكى الطبيعة وكل جماليتها..فتبزغ قيم الحق والخير والجمال..وهكذا تتحقق الحكمة من الخلق ومن وجود الحياة نفسها..*


فهم رائع وعميق للهدف من وجودنا فى هذه الحياة يا ندى ... إنها أعمق طرق تعبدنا وعبادتنا لله عز وجل حينما نستشعر قيمة خلقه وجماله ونحاول أن نحاكيه ونجتهد كثيراً فى البحث عن الكمال والاكتمال ونرتطم دوما بعجزنا وفشلنا فنزداد إيماناً ونزداد يقيناً بإبداع الصانع الأعظم لهذا الكون....
اسمح لى ندى ان اكتفى بالرد على هذا الجزء من مداخلتك الثرية وساعود سريعا لإستكمال الرد عزيزتى
تحياتى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

جيهان
ندى

مستمتع بمتابعتكما
المداخلات تستفز مُخيلتي ..

وعَلَّني أُشاركُ 

تحياتي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> جيهان
> ندى
> 
> مستمتع بمتابعتكما
> المداخلات تستفز مُخيلتي ..
> 
> وعَلَّني أُشاركُ 
> 
> تحياتي



أما أنا فسأشارك لكوني فنانا بالفطرة ومحبا للجمال حتى هم أسمونى جمال وفى بعض الأحيان جميل فمن ثم كنت جميل جمال مع الإعتذار للفنان فريد الأطرش وأغنيته جميل جمال ! 





وللحديث بقية إذا كان فى العمر بقية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ومن جديد أعودلإستئناف الرد على مداخلتك الثرية اختى العزيزة ندى  :f: 








> *
> 
> تسآلتى فى معرض كلامك" هل للفن حدود ؟؟ هل نستطيع أن نحد خيال أحد ؟؟ هل نستطيع أن نضع شروطاً لإبداع فنان ؟؟؟؟؟"...من وجهة نظرى الفنان حر تماما ولا حدود يجب أن تقام على الخيال وكذلك لا اشتراطات على الفنان والا اصبحت العملية عملية تشنجية..كل هذا بشرط ان يكون الفنان نفسة ملتزم بذاته..تنبع الضوابط من داخله هو ..فهو يعيش فى المجتمع..مجتمعنا..على ديننا وعلى تقاليدنا فبالتأكيد سيكون متأثرا بهذه العوامل...
> والفنون انما تعبر عن ثقافة المجتمع من رؤية الفنان..وهى شىء نسبى فاحساسنا بالجمال وطرق التعبير عنه تختلف من شخص لآخر وهذا سبب التفاوت فى ان نجد فينا الموهوبين والمتذوقين والذين لا يجيدون الأمرين..
> أحيانا يا جيهان نجد انواع من الفنون شاذة وغير مفهومة من وجهة نظر بعض الناس...فمثلا اللوحة المليئة بالشخابيط فى عشوائية..والتى نقف امامها عاجزين عن فهمها ونتساءل اى ابداع هنا؟..
> هنا الأمر بداخل الفنان نفسة..مجرد حالة استشعرها.. حالة غير حسية خرج فيها عن مجرد احساسة الواعى بما حوله...تذوق ما اثتثاره على طريقتة وعلى مزاجة فانغمس حتى النخاع وأخرج لنا عصارة احساسه وانفعالة ولو حاولتى فهمهما أو حتى سألتية لن يستطيع الاجابة ولو أجاب سيجيب بكلام معقد لن تفهمية لأنك ابدا لن تصلى لعمق حالته..وبالتالى لا يجب ان نحكم علية بأنة يقدم لنا هراء...مجرد هراء...هذا نوع من الفن..وتأثيره على الفرد...ولكنه تصنيف لا يهم المجتمع كثيرا ..الفنان هنا أخرج ما بداخلة وما يخصه هو فقط بصرف النظر عن أهميتة للمجتمع أو مقدرة الأفراد على تذوقه...سيفهم اللوحة ويتغنى بها من هو على نفس المستوى من الحس الجمالى للأشياء...كما اننا لا يمكن ان نستسيغ الاعمال التصويرية التجريدية لولا مبادىء عقلية موجودة فى العقل مسبقا او كوناها نتيجة الخبرة الادراكية للعالم من حولنا...ثقافتنا نحن..وهذه اللوحات بوجه عام شىء واقعي محسوس بتفاصيله ولكنها تلتزم بالقوانين الوجودية وتخضع لها ..فهى برغم غرابتها من الطبيعة ومن المجتمع...مجرد مشاهد وانطباعات واحاسيس مترجمة على طريقته..وهى تحذف التفاصيل او تعيد ترتيبها بشكل جديد ولكنها تلتزم بقوانين الجذب والتناسق والفراغ ...القوانين الفنية المهارية نفسها للصياغة..
> انما ينبغى أن يخاطب الفن كل الناس..ويستمتع به كل الناس..فالفنون المفترض خلقت لهذا الهدف ولذلك الأقرب و الأصح الا تخرج الفنون عن ناموس الكون..فالطبيعة اصلا أقوى من الانسان شاء هذا او أباه...فالطبيعة هى المصدر والالهام الذى يستمد منه الفنان فكرته ويمزجها باحساسه..ولذلك لا يجل أن يشذ عنها..وهو فى كل الاحوال لا يشذ ولكن عيون الآخرين هى التى تراها مختلفة أو شاذة ومن هنا يعتبر الكثير من الناس الفن أمر مبهم وغامض هذا لانهم لا يملكون هذة الملكة ولا يتذوقونة ولا يحسنون الفهم...
> تخيلى معى مثلا عمل نحتى...تمثال معوج أو مائل..برغم روعه الفن هل سترينة جميلا؟؟
> برج بيزا المائل برغم شكله الرائع الا ان الميل يبدو واضحا مما يعكر صفو التذوق بجماله ...نميل معه - الامر المتعب - كى نحسن رؤيته..ونشعر انه سيسقط وأنه غير ثابت..لا يمكن أن يكون هذا الشكل جميلا أبدا..أى فن ضد اتجاه الجابية الأرضية غير طبيعى وغير جميل..
> ...


أعتقد أننا قد إتفقنا على رأى واحد فى الفن وأثره وأهميته فى حياة الإنسان وعدم تعارضه مع قواعد الإيمان الصحيح... وللحق كانت أسئلتى التى طرحتها فى الموضوع هى أسئلة محيرة جداً بالنسبة لى وقد أعجزنى البحث عن إجابة لها وطبعا يهمنى أن أعرف ردك وإجاباتك عليها يا ندى....
كم تفضلتى وقولت انه من المستحيل أن نحد خيال فنان وأرانى أتفق تماماً معكِ فى هذا بل أزيد أننا لا نستطيع أن نحد خيال أى أحد حتى وإن لم يكن فنان ولذا جاء سؤالى الإستنكارى فى جوهره من بعض الناس الذين يلزمون الفنان بحدود وقواعد لا يخرج عنها إبداعه وهم لا يعلمون أنهم بوضعهم لهذه القواعد يقومون بعملية قتل عمد لإبداع الفنان فأهم ما يميز الفن الحقيقى هو تحرره من القواعد والقيود المتعارف عليها... خروجه عن العادة والنمطية السائدة ....تصادميته مع عقول الناس وحثهم على التفكير والتأمل أكثر وتوليد معانى جديدة غير مسبوقة من الأشياء... كما أننى أتفق معكِ على أن حدود الفنان (الخاصة به) والتى لا يفرضها عليه الآخرون بالنسبة لخياله وإبداعه تكون نابعة من مجتمعه ودينه وثقافته وتوجهاته وخبراته حتى عقده وأزماته الشخصية وروافد كثيرة جدا هى ذاتها ما تكون أى شخصية إنسانية طبيعية ولكن الفارق هنا أن الفنان يكون إنسان غير إعتيادى ولا تقليدى إنسان يملك موهبة ما يستطيع سكب كل خبراته وأفكاره والتعبير عنهما من خلالها.... 
الفنان سينطلق سواء أردنا أم لم نرد يا عزيزتى فهو موجه بهذا الجنون اللا محدود بداخله لن يعنيه كثيرا القيود والمحاذير المفروضة والتى ينادى بها بعضهم تلك حقائق تخفى عليهم قطعاً لانهم للأسف يجهلون كيف هى روح الفنان ومدى قوتها وسموها على عقولهم الجامدة....،،

المأساة الحقيقية التى يعيشها فنان اليوم فى رأيى يا ندى هى غياب ثقافة الجمال عن مجتمعنا لكى يعيش فن لابد له من متذوق ... متذوق للفن ...متذوق للجمال  ونحن قد تعودت عيوننا على القبح  وتعودت أذننا على  القبح حتى ضمائرنا إستمرأت القبيح من الصفات والسجايا غاب الجمال عنا فغاب عنا الفن وعلا صوت المطالبين بتحريمه وتقييده بعشرات من السلاسل ....!!!
صدقينى يا عزيزتى لم تكن أبداً المشكلة فى الفنان فالفنان موجود بموهبته الربانية التى لا يستطيع احد سلبها منه ولكن المتذوق الحقيقى هو الذى فقدناه....  فقدناه نتيجة سيطرة ثقافة القبح فى حياتنا للاسف ولقد كان لى موضوع تحدثت فيه عن هذه القضية بإستفاضة منذ فترة وهو
عفواً يا أخى .... هل ما زلت تشعر بالجمال ..؟؟

إجابة السؤال  يا عزيزتى هى أننا لا نستطيع أن نحد خيال  فنان لأننا ببساطة لن نستطيع.... روافد تكوين شخصية الفنان وموهبته الربانية هى ماتحدد خياله وبالتالى فنه ومدى عمقه وتأثيره فى من حوله....
فى إنتظارك ندى وفى انتظار اجاباتك على باقى تساؤلاتى ...،،
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *نحن بأيدينا من نجعل الفن*
> 
> * الذى نميل اليه  معارض للدين أم لا ?*
> 
> *ببطريقة  إستخدامنا  له*
> 
> *موضوع قيم ولى عوده للرد المفصل*
> 
> *حياك الله جيهان*


أهلاً بكِ أختى العزيزة .... بنت مصرية

سعيدة بتواجدك وبإهتمامك بالقضية محل النقاش وفى إنتظار مشاركاتك المثرية قطعاً
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*والأن عودة للموضوع
أختي الطيبة جيهان
أحيانا ما ينفلت الفن فلا يميز ولا يجد رادع .. أحيانا ما تفاجئنا الحريات المكتسبة لا الممنوحة بالكثير من المصائب .. الحريات المكتسبة جعلت الغرب يصور المسيح في فيلم اباحي غير عابئين بأثر ذلك على الكثير من المسيحيين المؤمنين .. وحرياتهم أيضاً جعلتهم يرسمونه على الأحذية والصنادل .. وحرياتهم أيضاً أخرجت رسوم كاريكاتورية نالت من نبينا المصطفى صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه.
لابد من ضوابط ورقابة على الأعمال الفنية التي قد لا تخلو من شطحات .. رواية أولاد حارتنا لمحفوظ أثارت الكثير من الاستياء وظلت غير قابلة للنشر في مصر حتى عام 2006 .. وما أولاد حارتنا وعلى ما أحدثته من ضجة وتكفير الا نسخة بسيطة لا ترقى للكثير من الكتابات الفجة التي نالت من سير الصحابة والأخيار واستلذت لحومهم ولاكتها بدعوى حرية الرأي والتعبير لدى الفنان.*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

لطالما قرات في هذا الموضوع كثيرا  نظرا لانه موضوع خصب دائما 
سعدت كثيرا حين طرحته الاخت جيهان هنا بابناء مصر ولكم اتمني ان يعود الحوار الي حيث انتهينا 
بعد المداخلات السريعه الاخيره وانتهاء ماصاحبها 
فارجو ثم ارجو الرجوع ثانيه الي الموضوع الرئيسي 
وعوده الي حيث كنا فقد قلت في مداخلتي الاخيره وما قبلها بان نحت الانسان غير مسموح في الشريغه الاسلاميه وانتهينا الي انه لايجوز نحت امراه عاريه او ااجزاء من جسدها عاريا ايضا لمناقضته صراحه النص في الاسلام .. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فقد اتهمني الاخ ابن رشد باني اخرجته عن الشريعه او فهمت اقواله علي انها خروج عن الشريعه الاسلاميه ..فسامحك الله انت  ..فانا علي كثره عيوبي قد عافاني الله من داء رمي الناس بالباطل مهما وجدت منهم اختلافا وتفسيرات تختلف مع مقصدي ومع مااقوله .. 

وليس الجميل والمقدس ..كما هو عنوان الموضوع ..متعارض 
بالعكس ..
فانا لااقبل القول بان الاسلام رفض الفن او لايقبل الفن 
ابدا 
فاذا كانت الماده هي غذاء الجسد
و العباده هي غذاء الروح 
فان الفن هو غذاء الوجدان
وهو عالم الاحاسيس المتدفقه والساميه 
وتعقيبا علي كلام الفاضل ليدر حين سال ..كيف سمت روحك يابا بكر ..وانت ياعمر ...؟ 
اقول بانه اذا لم يكن في زمان ابو بكر وعمر الفن ..فان هذا لايتفي وجود الفن بعد ذلك 
او نرفضه بعد ذلك 
فانه علي زمن ابو بكر وعمر لم يكن موجود الطائرات ولا السيارات ولا القطارات ولا عالم الانترنت والموبايل والفضاء وكره القدم والرسائل ..والاقمار الصناعيه ..والهروب من الارض لي المريخ ...
فلم يكن وجودهم في الزمن الماضي ..دليل علي تهمشيهم او تقليلهم في الزمن الحالي 
ولكن في الاساس ..انهم كانو يعيشون وحياتهم بها كثير من انواع الفن 
ولكن كان فنا ..حميدا ..اباحته الشريعه ..واباحه الدين الاسلامي ..وبعد الفن وقتها عن المنهي عنه 
فسمت ارواحهم ..وقادو الدنيا باسرها منذ 1400 عام 
القران الكريم نفسه ..كلام الله 
لكنه ليس كلاما فقط ...بل هو كلاما ذو طبيغه خاصه جدا 
به سحر البيان وعظمه المعني ..وصدق الاحساس ..وصفاء النفس 
وهل الفن ذاته الا هكذا ..

الشعر ..كان له مبلغه وقتها ..والادب والبلاغه .. 
فالعرب طوال تاريخهم لهم عظمتهم البلاغيه الجميله 
والاناشيد الاسلاميه الجميله المجرده ..فنا عظيما 

ولكن تاتي المشكله اذا جائت هذه الاناشيد مع الموسيقي ؟؟ 
فاصبحت اغنيه كما تسمي الان بمسماها ..؟ 
حتي يكون كلامي واضحا في محله ..
يخرج من كلامي الاتي  الكلمات الخارجه المكتوبه باطار خارج 
ويدخل في كلامي ...الكلام الفاضل ..والمستحب ..والمباح ..
فماذا اذا صاحبته موسيقي ..كنوع من الفن ؟؟ 
بمعني اوضح وادق واشمل 
مثال كسامي يوسف ؟؟ المطرب الجميل 
هل مرفوض ام مباح في الاسلام 
...
الحقيقه انه لم يرفض .. ولم يمنع ..ولم يتكلم احد في انه يجب ايقافه 
او ان فته حرام 
وحتي الايه التي ذكرها الفاضل ليدر (( ومن الناس من يشري لهو الحديث ليضل عن سبيل الله )) 
يسمح لي اذا قلت ..انها غير قاطعه في تحريم الموسيقي 
..ولم يكن المراد منها قاطعا  كما قطعت انت 
.... كلمه تحريم الموسيقي هذه ..كلمه تقيله 
لكأني اساويها بحرمه القتل والزنا والربا 
ولكن الله حرم القتل والربا والزنا والسرقه من فوق سبع سموات ..
وانزل فيهم قرانا يتلي واحكاما قاطعه 
و اما الموسيقي 
لم يقطع احد بتحريم الموسيقي ..
وبالتالي اذا صاحبها كلمات طيبه فلن تكون محرمه هي الاخري .. 
واتحدي ان اجد نص يحرم الموسيقي باكملها تحريما قطعيا علي وجه اليقين 
لكن المشكله ان كثيرن يفهمون بان الشريعه الاسلاميه حرمت الموسيقي من مشكله  تبدو احيانا في بعض الفتاوي التي تخرج علينا ..في هذا الصدد 

اذكر لكم منها : 
1- تحريم برنامج الشيخ الشعراوي علي سبيل المثال 
والسبب انه يصاحبه موسيقي في بدايته ونهايته 

لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله 

2- تحريم برنامج مثل العلم والايمان 
لنفس السبب الاخر 

3- كثير من ادعيه النقشبندي مثل (( مولاي اني ببابك )) حرام هو الاخر  لانه مشتمل علي موسيقي بجوراه 

واذا كان سؤال الاخ ليدر الاسبق ..هل تطيب نفسك حين تسمع ام كلثوم فتقوم بعدها لتصلي ركعتين 
خاشغتين ..فاتي اقول عند سماعي مثلا لدعاء مثل مولاي هذا ..او حديث الشعراوي 
نعم تطيب نفسي لذلك ...
فهل هنا سماعي يدخل تحت الحل ام الحرمه ... 
وهنا لم تحرم الموسيقي لذاتها ... بل لما يصاحبها 
اذن فهي في حد ذااتها ....غير محرمه ..اليس كذلك !!!؟؟؟ 
والحقيقه التي اراها حول هذه الفتاويا  تضييق علي الناس 
وسوء فهم ..واجتهاد خاطئ ..جزاهم الله خيرا علي اي حال فيه

واما عن النحت فقد ذكرت واطنبت بانه لايجوز نحت انسان او حيوان ..وكل ذي روح 
والادله هنا صريحه وقاطعه وارحب باي تعقيب حوله 

لكم وافر التحايا

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*



			
				أخي ابن مصر
كن رحيماً بي ولا تسئ فهم الكثير من عباراتي
أولاً .. أنا لم أنعت الشريعة الاسلامية بالظلم سامحك الله والا فأنا على درب الالحاد، انما كان وصفي على بعض من فسر الأمر من منطلق اباحة نحت ما ليس فيه روح فقط .. وقد أطنبت أنت بنفسك في ذكر شروح كثيرة منها القول باحداث عاهات في المنحوت لعلنا نخرج من دائرة الحرمانية بهذا الشكل واتفقت واياها ووجدتها حلاً وسطاً لا أختلف معك فيه .. كلنا يتفق أن مثل هذه الاختلافات الشرعية رحمة لنا.
			
		

يعلم ربي 
اني لم اتهمك ولم اسيء الفهم 
انما كان كلامي ردا علي ماسردته انت سواء كانت وجهه نظرك انت ام كانت وجهه نظر سردتها انت عن احد 
فانا علي كثره عيوبي ..عافاني الله مما تتهمني به 





			
				ثانياً .. أنا لا أدافع ولا أبرر لأحد نحت ما هو عاري سيدي .. انما أحاول التواصل معك واستعارة عقل صانع أمثال هذه الأعمال لأرد عنه ما كان ليقوله.
لماذا المرأة والجمال؟
لأن الله طبعها بالجمال مثلما طبع الأطفال بالبراءة وطبع الرجال بالبأس
ستجد الأمر عائد في النهاية للخالق وللطبيعة التي فطر الفنان عليها ووجد فيها لا لنزعة شيطانية مثلما أردت أن تقول
			
		

وانا علي العلم اخي الكريم بان ماتقوله ماهو الا للتواصل مع الفنانين من عشاق النحت واسراره الفنيه الغظيمه ..ولهذا دائما ياتي حديثي ..انه ليس موجه لاحد بعينه ..بل موجه الي فكر ومنطق ولا علاقه له بالاشخاص بذواتهم 
اما من ناحيه المراه وان الله طبعها بالجمال ..ولذا فهي ترسم وتنحت بشكل او باخر 
اقول نعم ..
المراه رمز للجمال ..ولكن هذا في عرف البشر 
اما في الاصل فان المراه هي رمز السكن والوقار 
فيحن يصف الله زوجه الرجل يقول عنها (( ومن اياته ان خلق لكم من انفسكم ازواجا لتسكنو اليها )) 
ورمز الجمال في الاصل ايضا ليس هو المراه ..بل الخيول والانعام هي رمز الجمال 
وهذا ايضا ثابت بنص ايه قرانيه (( ولكم فيها جمال حين تريحون وحين تسرحون )) 
فحين تنظر حتي  الي الاصل في العرف السائد تجده في الاصل العام  مبني علي اساس غير سليم 






			
				لماذا العري؟
صدقني لا لأنه منفلت الشهوة أو لأنه طامح لمضاهاة الخالق والعياذ بالله .. ليست أياً من هذه الأسباب أسبابه .. ذكرت لك أسبابه فاستهجنتها ورأيتها تبريراً مني في حين أني لم أقصد أن أبرر بها أبداً أو حتى أن أدفعك للاعتراف بأن الأمر غير محرم .. انما كل ما قصدته أن تتفهم نظرته فتلم بها وتحتفظ بها لنفسك لا أكثر ولا أقل .. على الأقل لن تظلمه بشدة كأن تكفره مثلاً عملاً بوجهة النظر القائلة بأنه يقاتل الله ويسعى لمضاهاته والتشبه به مثلاً .. ربما تصبح أكثر تفهماً له وربما أكثر ليونة في التعاطي معه لحمله على ستر صورة لما أمر الله بستره.
أتمنى لو فهمت موقفي حقاً الأن.
			
		

اولا : انا لم استهجنها ابن رشد ...بل فندتها لك تفنيدا دقيقا 
وهي فقط لم تقنعني وقمت بنقدها علي هذا الاساس 
ولكم اتمني ان اجد مايقنعني حول تلك الفلسفه الفنيه وتجاب اسئلتي عنها .. 

ثانيا : طالما انك تقول انه حرام ..ولا يصح وانك ابدا لم تكن لتبرر مايفغله النحات مثلا 
فهذا جميل .. 
وعلي هذا  اذن  اسال النحات هنا .. لماذا في الاساس لم تعرف في فنك ماهو المباح وما هو الممنوع وماهو المحظور 
؟؟
في عرف الدنيا عندي وعندك ..بانه لايعذر احد بالجهل بالقانون
وان القانون لايحمي المغفلين مثلما يقولون .. ؟؟ اليس كذلك ؟؟   
لماذا عزل نفسه اذن عن تلك القضيه من وجهه نظر دينه  ..مبررا لنفسه ان اي مايقدمه فهو مباح له .. 
المنطقي مثلا حين اقدم علي شراء قطعه ارض ..ان اسال عن اصحابها ..واتاكد من المصلحه الحكوميه ..و..و
فهل هنا اكون قد ظلمته مثلما قلت ؟؟ 
ابدا لم اظلمه ..
لكن هذه طبيعه الانسان .. 
دائما مايرفض التقييد .. والضوابط 
ويريد دائما ان يظل بلا ضوابط وبلا حدود ..جبلنا علي هذه الاليه بكل اسف .. 
انا ساقدم علي تعمير ارض في الصحراء 
اظن انه عمل جميل وانساني ورائع وكل شيء 
فهل اذهب هكذا مباشره ..ام ساذهب اولا الي حكومه البلد واسال عن الخطوات ... 
تلك الضوابط لحمايه المجتمع .. وباهمالها من النحات يكون هو الذي خالف تلك الضوابط التي في الاساس ممنوحه للمصلحه والحمايه العامه ..  
هذا هو الاصل ...الذي يجب ان يسير عليه  





			
				بوضوح أكثر لا يقبل القيل والقال أنا معترف ان ابراز العري في الفنون لا يناسب تعاليم ديننا وطبيعتنا المحافظة التي فطرنا عليها .. أنا لا أدافع عن ابراز العري لكني أنقل لكم وجهة نظر بعض صانعيه وأنفي عنهم بعض الرؤى والتفسيرات الالحادية وحتى الاباحية.
			
		

جميل ..ان نصل الي تلك النقطه 
واما عن نقل وجهه النظر ..فتم الرد عليها بما يوفي 

خالص تقديري *

----------


## حكيم عيووون

جيهان

ندى

إبن رشد

محمد الدسوقي

طريق

إبن مصر

برجا عودة التمازج في هذا الموضوع الثري

حقاً ..
ماأروع مداخلاتِكم ..

تحياتي لهذا الوعي الجَمعي المُشرق

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> وعلي الرغم من ذلك فقد اتهمني الاخ ابن رشد باني اخرجته عن الشريعه او فهمت اقواله علي انها خروج عن الشريعه الاسلاميه ..فسامحك الله انت ..فانا علي كثره عيوبي قد عافاني الله من داء رمي الناس بالباطل مهما وجدت منهم اختلافا وتفسيرات تختلف مع مقصدي ومع مااقوله ..


صراحة مداخلة أخونا في الله ابن مصر صعبت عليّ الأمر وجعلت استمرارية النقاش حملاً أكرهه أخي حكيم عيون.
أخونا ابن مصر اعتبرني في أكثر من موضع متهماً اياه بأنه أخرجني عن الشريعة .. وأنا لا أفهم أين ابن رشد هذا الذي اتهم أحدهم بأنه أخرجه عن الشريعة!



> أنا لم أنعت الشريعة الاسلامية بالظلم سامحك الله والا فأنا على درب الالحاد،


هل ترى أخي في الجملة المقتبسة الافادة التي ضايقت أخينا في الله؟
هل ارتأيت فيها اتهام له بالتكفير أو ما شابه؟
على كل حال أظننا أعطينا الموضوع حقه وناقشنا الكثير ولا داعي للاستمرار طالما دبت التوترات وتخللت كثيراً من الأحاديث.
أكره أن يخرج أحدهم من هنا متضايق مني.
لذا فرغبة مني في استمرار أواصر المحبة والمودة بيننا جميعاً تقبلوا سلامي ومحبتي واعتذاري لكل من استشعر مني ذلة لسان.
ابن رشد،

----------


## طريق

> جيهان
> 
> ندى
> 
> إبن رشد
> 
> محمد الدسوقي
> 
> طريق
> ...


الجميل حكيم عيون
أشكرك على الدعوة الكريمة وأقدرها وأنا بالفعل لا أزال أتابع النقاش حامي الوطيس ومداخلات الأصدقاء التي أكن لها جميعا التقدير والاحترام بغض النظر عن الاختلاف والاتفاق..
لكن توقفي عن التداخل يعود إلى اعتقادي بفرضية ضرورة الفصل بين أنشطة الوعي والذهن والروح الإنساني، فلكل منها مجاله المميز الذي لا يستغني عنه البشر..المقدس والجميل..أمران يختلفان لكن ليسا في المحصلة النهائية أمران متنافران أو يصعب التوفيق بينهما، وببعض التفلسف سنكتشف أن المقدس لابد وأن يكون جميلا، وأن الجميل بصفته هذه لابد وأن يكتسب قداسة (بمعنى الإجلال لا بمعنى العبادة)، واعتقادي أن الشريعة لا علاقة لها بالفن، إنها ببساطة جوهرية لا تحكم عليه، كذلك فإن الفن لا علاقة له بالشريعة أي ليس جائزا للفن أن يحكم على الشريعة، وما يسوقه الأصدقاء من أدلة على الوجهتين أي من يحرم الفن ومن يحلله هو على الأرجح يسوقها من قبيل الأدلة الظنية لا الأدلة أو الأحكام أو النصوص قطعية الثبوت..
لماذا إذن تحدث المشكلة ويقع التنافر؟..الواضح لي أن التداخل غير المحسوب بين الاثنين (في حضور غيرهما كالذاتي أحيانا أو السياسي أحيانا أخرى) هو الذي يصنع المفارقة، مثلا..عندما تحرم الشريعة صناعة التماثيل فإنها تحرمها بهدف عدم اتخاذها آلهة وثنية من دون الله وليس لهدف آخر يتعلق بميدان عمل الفن أي الجمال..، فإذا تناولنا حكم الشريعة يجب أن نتناوله على قاعدة عدم قدرة الإنسان عن الاستغناء عن الإحساس بالجمال وممارسته من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى هدف الشريعة الذي يصبو إلى التوحيد..إذا استوعبنا هذين المبدأين يصبح المزج بينهما هو علاقتك بالفن، وهنا يمكن تقبل فكرة أن تكون صناعة التماثيل "مكروهة" لديك لخشيتك من أن تعيد الناس فجأة أو بالتدريج إلى عبادتها، مكروهة إذن ليست محرمة، لأن التحريم ينتفي عقلا بانتفاء الإمكانية حاليا أي إمكانية أن يعود المجتمع المسلم إلى عبادة تمثال أو تماثيل، يمكن أيضا تقبل فكرة أن ترى أن نحت التمثال ليس عليه غبار وهو أمر محبب، محبب وليس حلالا، لأن التنافر سيقع دوما إذا تعاملنا بعملة الحلال والحرام وهي عملة لا تصلح للاستخدام طيلة الوقت، هل يمكنك مثلا أن تدلني إن كان شرب الماء حلال أو حرام؟! إنه ليس حلالا ولا حراما إنه ضرورة..ضرورة فقط..كذلك ممارسة الجمال عبر الفن..لا حلال ولا حرام..إنه ميدان مستقل تماما عن ميدان الشريعة..علينا أن نعي هذه الاستقلالية المحسوسة ونستوعبها جيدا..الماء ضرورة فقط
ولندخل بأمثلتنا إلى أرض شائكة أكثر، مثلا تصوير النموذج العاري، سواء كان نسائيا أو رجاليا، في نظر الشرع فإن النظرة أحيانا تكون سهما من سهام إبليس، لكن ليس كل نظرة، المقصود هي النظرة الشهوانية، فإذا خلت نظرة الفنان من الشهوة؟ أعتقد أن الأمر الشرعي في هذه الحالة لابد أن يختلف. ولا ضير أن نختلف نحن أيضا حوله، لاضير لو راعينا طبيعة المجالين، الشريعة من جهة والفن من جهة أخرى، فأقلعنا عن استخدام عملة الحرام والحلال على السواء فيما بيننا، لنستقر على أنه كما أن الشريعة والفن أمران مختلفان ومتجاوران فإن أراءنا فيهما هي أيضا أمور مختلفة ومتجاورة. أنت سترفض رسم النموذج العاري لاعتقادك في أن الطبيعة البشرية ضعيفة لا يمكنها أن تحتفظ بمبدأ الجمال أمام الشهوة، لكن ذلك لا يعني أن رسم النموذج العاري حرام، لأن هناك طبائع أخرى قوية يمكنها الفصل بين ما هو جمالي وما هو شهواني، وفي هذه الحالة لن أقول لك إن رسم النموذج العاري حلال، إنه ليس حلالا طبعا كما أنه ليس حراما، الرسامون منا يعرفون هذه الحقيقة، وهي أن رسم النموذج العاري يعد في نظر الكثير من الفنانين ضرورة لفهم الفن نفسه، كما أن تشريح الجسد العاري ضرورة لفهم الطب،
هذا هو رأيي، أن نعتقد جازمين أننا أمام مجالين مختلفين لا تقل حاجة الإنسان لأحدهما عن حاجته إلى الآخر، ثم نأخذ الأمور على الرفق والمحمل الهين وهو ما فيه مصلحة الدين والفن على السواء. لأنه كما لا حياة للإنسان بدونهما، فلا حياة لأحدهما بلا الآخر
تحية ومودة

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*لم ادري بما اقول لك يابن رشد 
اين الاتهام الذي اتهمته اياك هذا اخي الفاضل ... 
انت تصورت اني اخرجتك عن الشريعه بقولك هذا وذلك علي ردا علي قولك بان تري في مساله نحت كل ذي روح ..اليه ظالمه جدا  فقلت لك ان الشريعه لاتظلم ولا تظلم ...وبالتالي كان كلامي موجه الي فكر ..وليس موجه الي شخص علي اعتبار انك اوضحت بعد ذلك انك تعبر عن لسان حال النحات وليس عن لسان حالك انت .. 




			
				أنا لم أنعت الشريعة الاسلامية بالظلم سامحك الله والا فأنا على درب الالحاد،
			
		

لذا قلت لك القول التالي في ردي علي تلك النقطه : 





			
				يعلم ربي 
اني لم اتهمك ولم اسيء الفهم 
انما كان كلامي ردا علي ماسردته انت سواء كانت وجهه نظرك انت ام كانت وجهه نظر سردتها انت عن احد 
فانا علي كثره عيوبي ..عافاني الله مما تتهمني به
			
		

فاي مبرر يعطي لك تصور اني اتهمتك او اني رميتك بشيء 
وحتي الجمله المقتبسه التي اقتبستها انت للفاضل حكيم عيون
ماداعي وجودها ..وهي التي سبق الرد عليها بكثر من التفصيل 
لاداعي اخي الكريم لمحاولنك اظهاري بمنطق المتعصب الذي لايري امامه شيئا 
ودليلي اني رديت علي كل نقطه قيلت في ردك .. 
ورايتك بعدها غضضت الطرف عنها ...ولم تعقب الا علي بدايه قولي 
حين قلت لك اني معافي من رمي احد بالباطل .. 
ثم تركت باقي الرد ..!!!

فاي اتهام ..واي صعوبه سببتها لك في اكمال الموضوع 
بل احمد ربي اني لم اتعصب ولم ارم احدا ولم اسبب صعوبه في اكمال مناقشه احد عن احد 
بل هو الراي والراي ...والحجه والحجه 
والمداخلات موجوده ...فارجع اليها مره اخري لعلك تكون قد تسرعت ... 
وشهاده الاخ الفاضل حكيم عيون اعتبرها شهاده منصفي في حقي 
فله مني كل التقدير والاحترام ...
واشكره شكرا جزيلا علي دعوته الجميله *

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إبن رشد المصرى

إبن مصر

مازلتُ أرى ألا خلاف بينكما

على العكس أرى تمازجاً إيجابياً يثري الموضوع

وماحدث لايعدو أكثر من كونه سوء تفاهم نتج عن تلقي بعض الجُمل

ولا شئ أمامى أراه من كليكما غير هذا الود وحسن النية الذي يؤكده كل منكما للآخر

وأعتقد أن هذا يكفي ..

إبن رشد
وجودك في أى موضوع يزيده ثراءًا ..
ونقف عند أبواب معارفك كي نلمسَ مساحاتِ هذا الوعي 
فلا تبخل علينا بما وهبك الله  ..

إبن مصر
تواجد حديث يتسم بالإيجابيةِ في التفاعل
ومحاولةِ التمازجِ المعرفي مع الآخرين
ودماثةٍ في الخُلُق ووسامةٍ معرفيةٍ تجذبنا لقراءتِك

برجاء العودة للموضوع
خاصة أنَّ الأخ الكريم / طريق
له مُداخلة مُدهشة ومهمة للغاية ..
- الجميلُ والمُقدس "  الإختلاف والتنافر "
- الفن والشريعة من حيث مفهوم العلاقة بينهما ..
- الفن والشريعة في دائرةِ حُكم كلِّ منهما على الآخر ..
- الفن ودائرة الحلال والحرام ..

مشاركةٌ كثيفةٌ ومذهلةٌ في آن ..
تستوجبُ تحياتي لهذا الرجُل ..
وتفتحُ باباً جاداً وجديداً للمناقشة ..

تحياتي

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*أخي العزيز حكيم عيون
لا أملك من الكلمات ما يوفيك حقك ويشكر لك ثنائك واطراءك الذي يعني لي الكثير جداً حقيقة.
وجودك وجود لروح طيبة تضفي على المكان بهجة وسكينة.
لك مني عظيم الشكر وجزيل التحية.
لكن اعذرني.
هاهو ذي أخونا ابن مصر اعتبرني متهماً اياه في ردوده رقم 112 و 113 بأنه مكفر أخرجني عن الشريعة 




			
				وعلي الرغم من ذلك فقد اتهمني الاخ ابن رشد باني اخرجته عن الشريعه او فهمت اقواله علي انها خروج عن الشريعه الاسلاميه ..فسامحك الله انت ..فانا علي كثره عيوبي قد عافاني الله من داء رمي الناس بالباطل مهما وجدت منهم اختلافا وتفسيرات تختلف مع مقصدي ومع مااقوله ..
			
		





			
				يعلم ربي 
اني لم اتهمك ولم اسيء الفهم 
انما كان كلامي ردا علي ماسردته انت سواء كانت وجهه نظرك انت ام كانت وجهه نظر سردتها انت عن احد 
فانا علي كثره عيوبي ..عافاني الله مما تتهمني به
			
		

وهاهو ذي بعد عتابي الأخير عاد بما يؤكد نفس المعنى وزاد عليه أني لم أكتب ما كتبته الا محاولة مني لابرازه بمظهر المتعصب  الذي لا يري ما أمامه!






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابــن مـصــر
					


لاداعي اخي الكريم لمحاولنك اظهاري بمنطق المتعصب الذي لايري امامه شيئا 


يا أخي الحبيب في الله ابن مصر،
أرجوك لا تجعلنا كمن يتحدثان لغتان مختلفتان لا يعقلان بعضهما البعض!
كأن أحدنا يتحدث العربية والأخر الأورديه .. لغتان المشترك فيهما عدد من الحروف والرسوم لا أكثر ولا أقل!
أنا لا أراك اتهمتني بشئ أساساً .. ضع أسفلها ألف خط .. فلا تأتيني برد يعقب ردي هذا وتسألني مجدداً لماذا اعتبرتني اتهمتك بأنك خارج عن الشريعة!
لا أراك اتهمتني بأني خارج عن الشريعة .. كل ما فعلته أني شرحت وجهة نظري مخافة أن تسيئ فهمها فقلت "لم أقل ذلك انما قصدت ذلك فان كنت الأولى فأنا على درب الالحاد هكذا" .. أنا من أقررت على نفسي أني سأكن على درب الالحاد ان كان موقفي ما شرحته .. لا أنت!سائني كثيراً أن تعتبرني بهذه الجملة اليتيمة متهماً اياك بشئ فانبريت مدافعاً عن نفسك معتبرني بذلك وكأني فعلاً اتهمتك بشئ .. فسألت أخونا حكيم عيون محكماً اياه في الموضوع " أين ابن رشد هذا الذي اتهم أحدهم بأنه أخرجه عن الشريعة؟!" .. "هل ترى أخي في الجملة المقتبسة الافادة التي ضايقت أخينا في الله؟"
"هل ارتأيت فيها اتهام له بالتكفير أو ما شابه؟"
وأنا أريد بذلك أن أوصل لك رسالة مفادها أني لم أشك بك أو اعتبرك اتهمتني بشئ من الأساس لتعيد أنت الجرة وتتتحدث بضيق معتبرني اتهمتك بما ليس فيك!
لكن ظني خاب من جديد وكأني أؤذن في مالطا فكان قولك
"اين الاتهام الذي اتهمته اياك هذا اخي الفاضل "...........!
"انت تصورت اني اخرجتك عن الشريعه " ..........!
"فاي مبرر يعطي لك تصور اني اتهمتك او اني رميتك بشيء " ..........!
ثلاثة جمل بنفس المعنى في أخر ردك
حقاً لا أملك عليها تعليق!




			
				لاداعي اخي الكريم لمحاولنك اظهاري بمنطق المتعصب الذي لايري امامه شيئا 
ودليلي اني رديت علي كل نقطه قيلت في ردك .. 
ورايتك بعدها غضضت الطرف عنها ...ولم تعقب الا علي بدايه قولي 
حين قلت لك اني معافي من رمي احد بالباطل .. 
ثم تركت باقي الرد ..!!!
			
		

يا عزيزي .. ان لم تكن عرفتني بعد فربما حان الوقت لتعرفني .. أنا لا أحاول أن أظهر أحد بشئ .. أنا ان ارتأيت فيك عيب صارحتك في وجهك به ولما لجأت الى محاولات ربما تؤتي أكلها أو لا تؤتيه.
وأما عن تركي للرد فسبق وأن شرحت لماذا كرهت أن أكمل الموضوع .. أكره أن تدب الحساسيات والتوترات أي حديث وأستمر فيه.
محاولتي دفع ما توهمتني قلته أو أسأت أنت فهمه هي مؤشر حاد على حساسية مفرطة أو ربما توتر اندس في حديثنا .. هنا لابد لي أن أنسحب مخافة افساد علاقتي بمن أقدره ولا أرغب بخسرانه.
أسأل الله أن يكن كلامي هيناً يسيراً واضحاً ومفهوماً يجد طريقه الى قلبك وعقلك هذه المرة فأنا والله اقدرك وأحترمك كثيراً .. ناهيك عن كراهيتي أن يندس سوء الفهم بين كلينا.*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> إبن رشد المصرى
> 
> إبن مصر
> 
> مازلتُ أرى ألا خلاف بينكما
> 
> على العكس أرى تمازجاً إيجابياً يثري الموضوع


اخي الكريم حكيم عيون 
ربما لم يسعدني الحظ بان اتعرف عليك عن قرب ولكن اشكر الفرصه التي جمعتني بك لاعرف بها اخ عزيز 
وجميل مثلك .....
فاذا  لم اخرج من هذا النقاش الا بصداقتك فهذه تكفيني بحد ذاتها ...فلك كل التحيه التي لاتنقطع  والتقدير المتواصل مني ..اخي الفاضل .. 

اخي في الله ابن رشد المصري
رايت في ردك الاخير عبارات بسيطه تحمل في طياتها  تقدير لي واحترام ولعل هذا اثلج صدري جيدا وبالمثل فان تقديري لك واعزازي كبير ...
ربما تسرع احدنا في فهم عبارات الاخر ..لكني ظني انها عبارات ندخل دائما في نطاق الاحترام والتقدير المتواصل المتبادل ..وابدا لم اتضايق بل علي العكس فربما انت ايضا لم تعرف ابن مصر جيدا وهذا لاني مازلت حديث العهد هنا بينكم وصدقني فاني دائما احترمك كثيرا  ...واقدر قلمك جيدا .. 
ابعد الله عنا اي خلاف او اوي تسرع في سوء الفهم ... 

خالص تحياتي 
وكم ارجو كما قالت بنت مصريه والاخ الكريم حكيم عيون العوده للموضوع مره اخري ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الجميل حكيم عيون
> أشكرك على الدعوة الكريمة وأقدرها وأنا بالفعل لا أزال أتابع النقاش حامي الوطيس ومداخلات الأصدقاء التي أكن لها جميعا التقدير والاحترام بغض النظر عن الاختلاف والاتفاق..
> لكن توقفي عن التداخل يعود إلى اعتقادي بفرضية ضرورة الفصل بين أنشطة الوعي والذهن والروح الإنساني، فلكل منها مجاله المميز الذي لا يستغني عنه البشر..المقدس والجميل..أمران يختلفان لكن ليسا في المحصلة النهائية أمران متنافران أو يصعب التوفيق بينهما، وببعض التفلسف سنكتشف أن المقدس لابد وأن يكون جميلا، وأن الجميل بصفته هذه لابد وأن يكتسب قداسة (بمعنى الإجلال لا بمعنى العبادة)، واعتقادي أن الشريعة لا علاقة لها بالفن، إنها ببساطة جوهرية لا تحكم عليه، كذلك فإن الفن لا علاقة له بالشريعة أي ليس جائزا للفن أن يحكم على الشريعة، وما يسوقه الأصدقاء من أدلة على الوجهتين أي من يحرم الفن ومن يحلله هو على الأرجح يسوقها من قبيل الأدلة الظنية لا الأدلة أو الأحكام أو النصوص قطعية الثبوت..
> لماذا إذن تحدث المشكلة ويقع التنافر؟..الواضح لي أن التداخل غير المحسوب بين الاثنين (في حضور غيرهما كالذاتي أحيانا أو السياسي أحيانا أخرى) هو الذي يصنع المفارقة، مثلا..عندما تحرم الشريعة صناعة التماثيل فإنها تحرمها بهدف عدم اتخاذها آلهة وثنية من دون الله وليس لهدف آخر يتعلق بميدان عمل الفن أي الجمال..، فإذا تناولنا حكم الشريعة يجب أن نتناوله على قاعدة عدم قدرة الإنسان عن الاستغناء عن الإحساس بالجمال وممارسته من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى هدف الشريعة الذي يصبو إلى التوحيد..إذا استوعبنا هذين المبدأين يصبح المزج بينهما هو علاقتك بالفن، وهنا يمكن تقبل فكرة أن تكون صناعة التماثيل "مكروهة" لديك لخشيتك من أن تعيد الناس فجأة أو بالتدريج إلى عبادتها، مكروهة إذن ليست محرمة، لأن التحريم ينتفي عقلا بانتفاء الإمكانية حاليا أي إمكانية أن يعود المجتمع المسلم إلى عبادة تمثال أو تماثيل، يمكن أيضا تقبل فكرة أن ترى أن نحت التمثال ليس عليه غبار وهو أمر محبب، محبب وليس حلالا، لأن التنافر سيقع دوما إذا تعاملنا بعملة الحلال والحرام وهي عملة لا تصلح للاستخدام طيلة الوقت، هل يمكنك مثلا أن تدلني إن كان شرب الماء حلال أو حرام؟! إنه ليس حلالا ولا حراما إنه ضرورة..ضرورة فقط..كذلك ممارسة الجمال عبر الفن..لا حلال ولا حرام..إنه ميدان مستقل تماما عن ميدان الشريعة..علينا أن نعي هذه الاستقلالية المحسوسة ونستوعبها جيدا..الماء ضرورة فقط
> ولندخل بأمثلتنا إلى أرض شائكة أكثر، مثلا تصوير النموذج العاري، سواء كان نسائيا أو رجاليا، في نظر الشرع فإن النظرة أحيانا تكون سهما من سهام إبليس، لكن ليس كل نظرة، المقصود هي النظرة الشهوانية، فإذا خلت نظرة الفنان من الشهوة؟ أعتقد أن الأمر الشرعي في هذه الحالة لابد أن يختلف. ولا ضير أن نختلف نحن أيضا حوله، لاضير لو راعينا طبيعة المجالين، الشريعة من جهة والفن من جهة أخرى، فأقلعنا عن استخدام عملة الحرام والحلال على السواء فيما بيننا، لنستقر على أنه كما أن الشريعة والفن أمران مختلفان ومتجاوران فإن أراءنا فيهما هي أيضا أمور مختلفة ومتجاورة. أنت سترفض رسم النموذج العاري لاعتقادك في أن الطبيعة البشرية ضعيفة لا يمكنها أن تحتفظ بمبدأ الجمال أمام الشهوة، لكن ذلك لا يعني أن رسم النموذج العاري حرام، لأن هناك طبائع أخرى قوية يمكنها الفصل بين ما هو جمالي وما هو شهواني، وفي هذه الحالة لن أقول لك إن رسم النموذج العاري حلال، إنه ليس حلالا طبعا كما أنه ليس حراما، الرسامون منا يعرفون هذه الحقيقة، وهي أن رسم النموذج العاري يعد في نظر الكثير من الفنانين ضرورة لفهم الفن نفسه، كما أن تشريح الجسد العاري ضرورة لفهم الطب،
> هذا هو رأيي، أن نعتقد جازمين أننا أمام مجالين مختلفين لا تقل حاجة الإنسان لأحدهما عن حاجته إلى الآخر، ثم نأخذ الأمور على الرفق والمحمل الهين وهو ما فيه مصلحة الدين والفن على السواء. لأنه كما لا حياة للإنسان بدونهما، فلا حياة لأحدهما بلا الآخر
> تحية ومودة


أخي الكريم / *طريق
*
مشاركةٌ تسوتجبُ تحياتي لك يارجُل ..
- تفتح باباُ مُغايراً على رؤيةٍ خاصةٍ وجديدة .. -

ومن انعكاسِ هذه المشاركةِ على مُخيلتي إسمح لي أن أُضيفَ الآتي ..

" منظومةُ التَلَقِّي ودائرةُ الحلالِ والحرام "

أرى أنَّ ثمَّةَ أشياءٍ يكون تأثيرُها ثابتاً لايتغيرُ في انعكاساتها على منظومةِ التَلَقِّي 
وهذا التأثيرُ يأتي إمَّا على السلبِ أو الإيجاب ..
وهنا وداخل دائرةِ الحرامِ والحلال يقعُ الشيئ في دائرة الحلالِ لو أنَّ تأثيرَه إيجابياً على منظومةِ التلقِّي 
والعكس يقع الشئُ تحت دائرةِ الحرام لو أنَّ تأثيرَه سلبياً ..
ويأتي التحريمُ واضحاً صريحاً قاطعاً مانعاً فيما يخص هذا الشئ - الخمرُ على سبيلِ المثال -

ولكن .. ثمة أشياء أخرى يكون تأثيرُها متعدداً في انعكاساتها على منظومةِ التَلَقِّي
ومن ثم تتنوعُ أشكالُ التلقِّي سلباً وإيجاباً وفقاً لطبيعة التلقِّي ودورها في اختيارِ مساحةِ التأثير 
وهنا عَلَّني أرى - بشكلٍ خاص - يأتي التشريعُ بتحريمِ التلقِّي - السلبى - لا بتحريمِ الشئِ نفسه ..
وفي هذه الدائرةِ دعونا نناقشُُ الفن -  في دائرةِ التأثيرِ وانعكاساتِه المتعددةِ على منظومةِ التلقِّي -

تحياتي


حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الأخوة الأفاضل ...المشاركين والمتابعين للموضوع

تحياتى وتقديرى لكم جميعاً
 :f2: 
وددت أن أُعرب لكم جميعاً عن سعادتى الشديدة بهذا التفاعل وهذا الثراء الذى حوته جميع مشاركاتكم تقريبا حتى التى فيها شبح خلاف أو سوء فهم متبادل من الطرفين إلا أنها  كانت مغلفة بإحترام ومودة وتقدير متبادل من الطرفين أسعدنى كثيراً .... فهكذا يكون حوار... وخلاف العقلاء  :y: ....،، 
لا أخفيكم سراً فهذا الموضوع من أهم المواضيع التى كتبتها على الإطلاق فى نظرى وله مكانة خاصة جدا عندى وأرجوا ان تتقبلوا إعتذارى عن توقفى الفترةالماضية فى التفاعل الإيجابى فيه ... كانت فترة توقف وليس تجميد أو عزوف عن الموضوع فهذا لم يخطر فى مخيلتى أبداً ....وأعدكم أننى سوف أوالى الرد على مداخلات إستفزتنى على مستوى الفكرة والطرح والمعلومات أيضاً  وخاصة للإخوة الأعزاء إبن رشد وطريق وإبن مصر وأخيراً حكيم عيووون
سنكمل بمشيئة الله الحوار وتبادل الآراء حول هذه القضية الشائكة
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وهنا أعترف بقوة آرائك ودفاعك عن الفن ووصفه بالجميل ووصف الدين بالمقدس 
> 
> واختلف معك لأن الدين هو الجميل والمقدس بكل مايحويه من إعجاز وبلاغه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وهذا كلام مغلوط مخلوقات الأرض جميعها تمتلك الموهبه والفن ...
> ...


أهلاً بك أخى الفاضل ....بريف هااارت :f: 
أتفق معك تماما فى ان الدين يحمل الصفتين معا الجميل والمقدس فالدين فى جوهره الجمال جمال التعبد و الخُلق والسلوك فقد امرنا بكل ما من شأنه الإرتقاء بالإنسان روحياً وسلوكياً وخلقياً بل وظاهرياً أيضاً ونهانا عن كل ما يؤدى بنا لعكس كل ماسبق .... الدين يدعونا للجمال وحب الجمال بكل مظاهره أخى
وكما قلت أيضاً فإن الفن من الممكن ان يكون مُفسد أو مُصلح يتوقف على نوعية الرسالة التى يحملها وهدفها ... فى أيدينا فقط تقنين هذه الرسالة ومحاولة الرقى بها حتى ينعكس إيجابياً على سلوك الفرد ومن ثم المجتمع .... ما أعتقده حقاً أنه من الظلم بمكان أن يُحرم الفن نظراً لطبيعته وآلياته وأدواته أما أن نرفض فناً سيئاً أو مبتذلاً فهذا بديهى وما لابد ان ندعوا له قطعاً
أشكرك أخى بريف هااارت على تواجدك الراقى
تحياتى
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> * لى ملحوظة على هذا القول :
> (
> وهذا كلام مغلوط مخلوقات الأرض جميعها تمتلك الموهبه والفن ...
> 
> الحوت الضخم يغني وتسمع أصواته بعمق عمق المحيطات وبأبعد المسافات ..
> 
> الدولفين يرقص ويغني ويمثل بمقدره تفوق مقدرة البشر ...
> 
> الثعبان والحرباء ملوك التنكر ..
> ...


الفن هو مجال خاص بالإنسان فقط لأنه يشترك معه عقله وروحه وخياله ولا يوجد من بين مخلوقات الله من يمتلك عقلا أو خيالا سوى الانسان لذا فالفن صنيعة الانسان فقط اما بعض صور الابداع او الجمال فى الحيوانات فهى كما ذكرت أخى الفاضل محمد دسوقى تحدى من الله سبحانه وتعالى لعباده من البشر لانه مهما حاول الانسان لن يستطيع بلوغ عظمة خلق الله وجماله وكماله  ولكنه يستعمل فنه فقط فى التعبير عن ذاته او مشاعره او نظرته الخاصة للحياة وأعتقد ان هذه كانت هبة عظمى الله سبحانه وتعالى إختص بها الإنسان دون باقى خلقه 
أشكرك على المداخلة القيمة اخى محمد :f: 
تحياتى
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## a_leader

> *اخى الفاضل الليدر
>  لى ملاحظة بسيطة على تحريمك الغناء والموسيقى
> *



بداية أعتذر إليك كثيرا أخى الكريم فو الله ما قرأت هذه المداخلة إلا الآن فقط

ثم دعنا نتفق على شيء استاذى

لست أنا من حرم أو يحرم ..

لست أنا مطلقا أخى الكريم  ..

اذن انت لم تقتنع بالأحاديث ولا بتفسير ابن عباس ( حبر الأمة ) للهو الحديث بأنه الغناء ولا بقسم ابن مسعود هذا الصحابى العالم التقى

وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّخِذَهَا هُزُوًا أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ ( سورة لقمان الآية 6 )

أننى لكى أضل إنسان ما عن سبيل الله ( بحديث ) فلابد و أن يؤثر حديثى هذا على قلبه حتى أحقق غايتى

و نعلم جميعا مدى تأثير الشعر على القلب فمابالك بشعر مصحوب بلحن شجى و صوت ندى يتدفق عذوبة و سحرا ؟!

هذا ما استسيغه بشأن لهو الحديث الذى يضل عن سبيل الله ..




> الاصل الذى ارجو ان يتنبه الناس اليه فى هذا الشأن وامثاله  مما يختلفون فى حله وحرمته ، هو ان الله خلق الانسان بغريزته يميل بها الى المستلذات والطيبات التى يجد لها اثرا طيبا فى نفسه ، به يهداء ، وبه يرتاح ، وبه ينشط وبه تسكن جوارحه..فتراه ينشرح صدره بالمناظر الجميلة كالخضرة المنسقة والماء الصافى الذى تلعب امواجه والوجه الحسن الذى تنبسط اساريره
> ينشرح صدره بالروائح الزكية التى تحدث خفة فى الجسم والروح وينشرح صدره بلمس النعومة التى لاخشونة فيها وينشرح صدره بلذة المعرفة فى الكشف عن مجهول مخبوء وتراه بعد هذا مطبوعا على غريزة الحب لمشتهيات الحياة وزينتها من النساء والبنين والقناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة والخيل المسومة والانعام والحرث
> ولعل قيام الانسان بمهمته فى هذه الحياة ما كانت لتتم على الوجه الذى لاجله خلقه الله الا اذا كانت ذا عاطفة غريزية توجهه نحو المشتهيات وتلك المتع التى خلقها الله فى الحياة فياخذ منها القدر الذى يحتاجة وينفعه
> ومن هنا قضت الحكمة الألهية ان يخلق الانسان بتلك العاطفة وصار من غير المعقول ان يطلب الله منه - بعد ان خلقه هذا الخلق واودع فيه لحكمته السامية هذه العاطفة - نزعها او اماتتها او مكافحتها فى اصله


أخى الكريم

استمتع بحياتك كيفما شئت على أن يكون ذلك فى اطار الحلال فقط فليس معنى أن الله زين للناس حب الشهوات من النساء أن الزنا مثلا 

حلال مادام الله قد زين لنا حب النساء و جعله غريزة فينا .. اذن نحبهم اخى الكريم وفق الضوابط الشرعية لذلك ..

و ليس معنى أن الله زين للناس حب الشهوات من .......... و القناطير المقنطرة من الذهب و الفضة أن نأكل أموال الناس بالباطل مثلا و نقول

أن الله زين لنا حب الأموال و جعلها غريزة فينا و لكن نجمع الأموال و نستمتع بها وفق الضوابط الشرعية أيضا .. و هكذا .....

أما قولك بأنه غير المعقول أن يطلب الله من الإنسان بعد أن خلقه هذا الخلق و أودع فيه هذه العاطفة - نزعها أو اماتتها أو مكافحتها

فهذا قول غريب و إلا فأخبرنى ألم يأمرنا الله بغض البصر ؟

لماذا اذن اخى الكريم نغض بصرنا وفقا لكلامك هذا ؟

سنموت اخى الفاضل اليوم او غدا و لن يصحبنا فى قبورنا غير اعمالنا فاختر صاحبك كيفما شئت فإن كان غناءا و عريا و استمتاع بالملذات

فليكن لك هذا و ان كان صوما و صلاة و قرءانا و صدقة و زكاة و برا فليكن لك هذا ايضا و ان كان خليطا بين هذا و ذاك فلك ما شئت ايضا فاختر

صاحبك كيفما تريد و تحب ...

أما بالنسبة للشيخ عبد الغنى النابلسى الحنفى فهو رجل صوفى و قول ابن عباس و ابن مسعود عندى راجح على قوله فاتبع ما شئت 

اخى ولأتبع أنا ما شئت ايضا ..

تحياتى ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *هناك نقاط وردت فى المداخلات فى هذا الموضوع واسمحوا لى بان لى فيها وجهة نظر:
> 
>  اولا :ما جاء فى الرد على مداخلة بالقول " ولا يخفى على الجميع ان الفنان يسيطر عليه جنون فنه وتأملاته المنحصرة فيه وعقلية بهذا الوصف لا تصلح لحمل رسالة سماوية لانه مطالب بتأمل أكثر شمولية وتوازن نفسى وعقلى من نوع خاص ونادر من الصعب ان يتوفر فى بشر عادى ناهيك عن فنان هذا من وجهة نظرى الشخصية "
> 
>  ثانيا : ماجاء فى المداخلة "تقول ان الله لم يصطفى فنان نظرا لاحتقار هذه الصفة او الانسان الذى يمارسه وعدم رضاءه عن عمله 
>  وتعليقى على ماء فى اولا هو : ان افن ليس جنونا ولكنه ابداع لعقل الفنان  لما لاحظه من جمال لاتلحظة العقول العادية  ولا اشك ان الفن يضفى على كل عمل جمال .... ولنا فى رسول الله اسوة حسنة فعندما يعوا الله ويساله وتسمع هذا الدعاء لاتشك لحظة فى ان من قاله هو انسان يشعر بالجمال وليس انسان عادى  فعندما نسمع دعاءه يقول : اسألك بنور وجهك الذى اشرقت منه السموات والارض ...!!! " هذا دعاء ام لوحة فنية جميلة يراها عقل يرى جمالا لانراه نحن؟ ان مناجاة الله هى احساس بجمال وكمال الله تجعلك تسبح لله ... فهناك فرق بين تسبيح من لاحظ وشاهد بعقله البدع عظمة الخالق فسبحة وبين انسان عادى يتلو تسابيح مكتوبة ويتلوها بدون احساس نابع من داخل اعماقه فكيف نقول ان الفنان لايصلح للرسالة السماوية ؟ ومن قال ان الفنان لاينظر الى الكون نظرة شمولية حتى ننفى عنه الرسالة فان ما يؤخذ على الفنان انه ينظر نظرة شمولية ويرى الصورة فى اطار اوسع مما ينظر اليه الانسان العادى فكيف نقول "لانه مطالب بتأمل أكثر شمولية " ؟
> 
>  ثم كيف يكون الانسان الفنان المبدع حقيرا والانسان العادى الروتينى فاضلا ؟
> اليست الاختراعات هى  ابداع ... والابداع فنا ؟
> ...


أهلا بك مرة أخرى وبتفاعلك المثرى والرائع فى الموضوع :f: 
أحب فى البداية أن أوضح أن وصفى للفنان بالجنون هو وصف (مجازى) فأنا لم أقصد المعنى الحرفى للكلمة بقدر ما قصدت التعبير عن مدى إختلاف وتميز هذه العقلية المبدعة كما وصفتها أخى ... أعتقد أننا لسنا مختلفين على الاطلاق فى هذا :f: 
أما فيما يتعلق عن ما أبديته من رأى فى قضية عدم إصطفاء الله سبحانه وتعالى لفنان فدعنى أذكرك أنه كان مجرد إجتهاد شخصى منى لا أكثر ولا أقل وللحق مازلت أصر عليه فأنا أرى بالفعل أن نفسية الفنان وطبيعة تكوينه تبتعد كثيراً عن طبيعة وتكوين نبى أو رسول فهو كائن منشغل تماما بفنه حتى وإن وصل فيه بتأملاته للذروة إلا أن تأملاته تبقى منحصرة فيه الى حد كبير كما ان الحقيقة الكائنة أنه بالفعل لم يصطفى الله فنانا ...!! وكذلك لم يصطفى طبيبا أو مهندسا أو محاميا ...!!!ولكنه أهَّل وأعَّد أنبياءه ورسله إعداد خاص بما يتوافق مع سمو رسالاتهم ورغم هذه الحقيقة إلا أننى ما زلت أصر أن هذا ليس تحقيراً أو إمتهاناً للفنان وإلا أصبح كل أصحاب المهن أو الفئات والمجالات التى لم يصطفى منها الله رسولا محتقرين وممتهنيين أيضا ومع ذلك فلم ينعدم الحس الجمالى والفنى لديهم(أقصد الانبياء والرسل) رغم إنشغالهم برسالاتهم المقدسة والأمثلة كثيرة على ذلك ولعلك ذكرت لنا بعضها فى مداخلاتك أخى




> *ثم كيف يكون الانسان الفنان المبدع حقيرا والانسان العادى الروتينى  فاضلا ؟*


تساؤل أراه منطقياً جدا وأترك إجابته لمن ينادون بإحتقار الفنان وتسفيهه عمله
أشكرك أخى محمد  :f:

----------


## a_leader

> أخي الكريم / *طريق
> *
> .
> .
> .
> 
> " منظومةُ التَلَقِّي ودائرةُ الحلالِ والحرام "
> 
> أرى أنَّ ثمَّةَ أشياءٍ يكون تأثيرُها ثابتاً لايتغيرُ في انعكاساتها على منظومةِ التَلَقِّي 
> ...


شوف يا استاذ حكيم

عندما نقول ان هذا حلال و هذا حرام لابد ان يكون قولنا مدعوما بمصدر من كتاب الله أو سنة رسوله

و عندما نقول أيضا أن هناك محرمات حرمت تبعا لكيفية تعاطيها و تكون حلالا اذا ما انتفى السبب فإن ذلك يحتاج الى دليل ايضا 

أنظر استاذى الى هذا الحديث الذى رواه مسلم


عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : واعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل عليه السلام في ساعة يأتيه فيها , فجاءت تلك الساعة فلم يأته وفي يده عصاً فألقاها من يديه وقال : ما يخلف الله وعده ولا رسله , فالتفت النبي فإذا جرو كلبٍ تحت سريره فقال : يا عائشة متى دخل هذا الكلب هاهنا ؟ فقالت : والله ما دريت , فأمر به فأخرج ,فجاء جبريل فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : واعدتني فجلست لك فلم تأتِ فقال : منعني الكلب الذي كان في بيتك إنا لا ندخل بيتاً فيه كلباً ولا صورة 

هل تجد استثناءا فى الحديث ؟

وحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "من صور صورة في الدنيا كلف أن ينفخ فيها الروح 

يوم القيامة، وليس بنافخ" (رواه البخاري ومسلم).

هل تستشعر فيه اتفاقا مع قولك اخى الكريم ؟

و حديث عبد الله بن عباس

من صور صورة في الدنيا كلف يوم القيامة أن ينفخ فيها الروح ، وليس بنافخ 

و حديث بن عباس

كل مصور في النار يجعل له بكل صورة صورها نفساً فتعذبه في جهنم

و كلها فى صحيح البخارى اخى و يمكنك التأكد من مصدرها

فهل وجدت فيها استثناءا للمتلقى او حتى ( للفنان ) نفسه ؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ابن مصر
هذا ما كنت آمل سماعه منك.
أسأل الله أن يديم المحبة والمودة والتقدير المتبادل بيننا.
***
اذا كنتم ستتحدثوا في اقرارية حرمة الموسيقى أو عدم اقراريتها .. في الأصل حلال أم حرام فأنا أضع بين أيديكم موضوع أنا على ثقة ان جميعكم سيستفيد منه
موضوع سبق أن كتبته:
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...138&highlight=
ذلك الموضوع انقسم الى فريقان بين محرم ومحلل .. سيد جعيتم والصاعق والأخت رحمه مراقبة الاسلامي وايهاب فؤاد .. جميعهم أخرجوا عصاراتهم فيه كلها فاستفدت كثيراً منهم في النهاية .. لما قابلت بعدها والدي الحبيب سيد ابراهيم سألني معاتباً "كتبت الموضوع واهتممنا كلنا به وانشغلنا فيه مختلفين وأنت صاحبه لم تضع فيه رد واحد" فقلت له "أردت أن أراقب من بعيد دون تدخل فأقرر في النهاية أيهما أرجح لعقلي"
ما رأيكم لو انتقلتوا قارئين الى هناك وعدتم الى هنا فاعلين .. ستجدوا عدد من الفتاوى والشروح الجيدة منها فتاوى وشروح تفصيلية من دار الافتاء.
أنا عن نفسي حسمت الأمر بالاباحة مع قيود بعد أن كتبت هذا الموضوع.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أدلة المحرمين للغناء والرد عليها:

أدلةالمحرمين للغناء ومناقشتها


أ ) استدل المحرمون بما روى عن ابن مسعودوابن عباس وبعض التابعين : أنهم حرموا الغناء محتجين بقول الله تعالى : ( ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث ليضل عن سبيل الله بغير علم ويتخذها هزواً , أولئك لهم عذاب مهين ) وفسروا لهو الحديث بالغناء .


قال ابن حزم : ولا حجة في هذا لوجوه :


أحدها : أنه لا حجه لأحد دون رسول الله صلىالله عليه وسلم .


والثاني : أنه قد خالف غيرهم من الصحابةوالتابعين .
والثالث : أن نص الآية يبطل احتجاجهم بها ! لأن فيها : ( ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث ليضل عن سبيل الله بغير علم ويتخذهاهزوا ) وهذه صفة من فعلها كان كافراً بلا خلاف , إذا اتخذ سبيل الله هزواً . قال :
« ولو أن امرءاً اشترى مصحفا ليضل به عن سبيل الله , ويتخذه هزواً , لكان كافراً ؛ فهذا هو الذي ذم الله تعالى , وما ذم قط - عزوجل - من اشترى لهو الحديث ليتلهى به ويروح نفسه , لا ليضل عن سبيل الله تعالى . فبطل تعلقهم بقول هؤلاء , وكذلك من اشتعل عامداً عن الصلاة بقراءة القرآن , أوبقراءة السنن , أو بحديث يتحدث به , أو بغناء أو بغير ذلك , فهو فاسق عاص لله تعالى, ومن لم يضيع شيئا من الفرائض اشتغالا بما ذكرنا فهو محسن » .




ب ) واستدلوا بقوله تعالى في مدح المؤمنين : ( وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه ) , والغناء من اللغو فوجب الإعراض عنه . 
ويجاب بأن الظاهر من الآية أن اللغو : سفه القول من السب والشتم ونحو ذلك , وبقية الآية تنطق بذلك . قال تعالى : ( وإذا سمعوااللغو أعرضوا عنه وقالوا لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم سلام عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين ) , فهي شبيهة بقوله تعالى في وصف عباد الرحمن : ( وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما) . 
ولو سلمنا أن اللغو في الآية يشمل الغناءلوجدنا الآية تستحب الإعراض عن سماعه وتمدحه , وليس فيها ما يوجب ذلك . 
وكلمة « اللغو » ككلمة « الباطل » تعنى ما لافائدة فيه , وسماع ما لا فائدة فيه ليس محرماً ما لم يضيع حقا , أو يشغل من واجب . 
روى عن ابن جريج : أنه كان يرخص في السماع فقيل له : أيؤتى به يوم القيامة في جملة حسناتك أو سيئاتك ؟ فقال : لا في الحسنات ولا في السيئات : لأنه شبيه باللغو , قال تعالى : ( لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم). 




قال الإمام الغزالي : « إذا كان ذكر اسم الله تعالى على الشيءعلى طريق القسم من غير عقد عليه ولا تصميم , والمخالفة فيه - مع أنه لا فائدة فيه - لا يؤاخذ به , فكيف يؤاخذ بالشعر والرقص » ؟! .
على أننا نقول : ليس كل غناء لغواً : إنه يأخذ حكمه وفق نيةصاحبه , فالنية الصالحة تحيل اللهو قربة , والمزح طاعة , والنية الخبيثة تحبط العمل الذي ظاهره العبادة وباطنه الرياء : « إن الله لا ينظر إلى صوركم وأموالكم ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم وأعمالكم » . 
وننقل هنا كلمة جيدة قالها ابن حزم في « المحلى » رداً علىالذين يمنعون الغناء قال : « احتجوا فقالوا : من الحق الغناء أم من غير الحق ؟ ولاسبيل إلى قسم ثالث , وقد قال الله تعالى : ( فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال ) فجوابنا - وبالله التوفيق - : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى » فمن نوى باستماع الغناء عونا على معصية الله فهو فاسق , وكذلك كل شئ غير الغناء , ومن نوى به ترويح نفسه , ليقوى بذلك على طاعة الله عز وجل , وينشط نفسه بذلك على البر فهو مطيع محسن , وفعله هذا من الحق . ومن لم ينو طاعةولا معصية فهو لغو معفو عنه , كخروج الإنسان إلى بستانه , وقعوده على باب داره متفرجا , وصبغه ثوبه أخضر أو غير ذلك , ومد ساقه وقبضها , وسائرأفعاله . 
جـ ) واستدلوا بالحديث : « كل لهو يلهو به المؤمن فهو باطلإلا ثلاثة : ملاعبة الرجل أهله , وتأديبه فرسه , ورميه عن قوسه » ( رواه أصحابالسلف الأربعة , وفيه اضطراب ) . . والغناء خارج عن هذه الثلاثة . 
وأجاب المجوزون بضعف الحديث , ولو صح لما كان فيه حجة , فإن قوله : « فهو باطل » لا يدل على التحريم بل يدل على عدم الفائدة . فقد ورد عن أبى الدرداء قوله : « إني لأستجم نفسي بالشيء من الباطل ليكون أقوى لها على الحق . على أن الحصر في الثلاثة غير مراد , فإن التلهيبالنظر إلى الحبشة وهم يرقصون في المسجد النبوي خارج عن تلك الأمور الثلاثة , وقدثبت في الصحيح . ولا شك أن التفرج في البساتين وسماع أصوات الطيور , وأنواعالمداعبات مما يلهو به الرجل , لا يحرم عليه شئ منها وان جاز وصفه بأنه باطل . 




د ) واستدلوا بالحديث الذي رواه البخاري - معلقا - عن أبى مالك أو أبى عامر الأشعري - شك من الراوي - عن النبي عليه الصلاةوالسلام قال : « ليكونن قوم من أمتي يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف » . والمعازف : الملاهي, أو آلات العزف .


والحديثوان كان في صحيح البخاري , إلاأنه من « المعلقات » لا من « السندات المتصلة » ولذلك رده ابن حزم لانقطاع سنده , ومع التعليق فقد قالوا : إن سنده ومتنه لم يسلما من الاضطراب .


وقد اجتهد الحافظ ابن حجر لوصل الحديث , ووصله بالفعل من تسع لحرق , ولكنها جميعا تدور على راو تكلم فيه عدد من الأئمةالنقاد , ألا وهو : هشام ابن عمار . وهو - وان كان خطيب دمشق ومقرئها ومحدثهاوعالمها , ووثقه ابن معين والعجلى - فقد قال عنه أبو داود : حدث بأربعمائة حديث لاأصل لها .
وقال أبو حاتم : صدوق وقد تغير , فكان كلما دفع إليه قرأه , وكل ما لقنه تلقن . وكذلك قال ابن سيار .
وقال الإمام أحمد : طياش خفيف .
وقال النسائي : لا بأس به ( وهذا ليسبتوثيق مطلق ) .
ورغم دفاع الحافظ الذهبي عنه قال : صدوقمكثر له ما ينكر. وأنكروا عليه أنه لم يكن يحدث إلا بأجر !
ومثل هذا لا يقبل حديثه في مواطن النزاع , وخصوصا في أمر عمت به البلوى .
ورغم ما في ثبوته من الكلام , ففي دلالته كلام آخر ! فكلمة « المعازف » لم يتفق على معناها بالتحديد : ما هو ؟ فقد قيل : الملاهي , وهذه مجملة , وقيل : آلات العزف . 
ولو سلمنا بأن معناها : آلات الطربالمعروفة بآلات الموسيقى . فلفظ الحديث المعلق في البخاري غير صريح في إفادة حرمة « العازف » لأن عبارة « يستحلون » كما ذكر ابن العربي لها معنيان : أحدهما : يعتقدونأن ذلك حلال , والثاني : أن تكون مجازاً عن الاسترسال في استعمال تلك الأمور ! إذلو كان المقصود بالاستحلال : المعنى الحقيقي , لكان كفراً , فإن استحلال الحرامالمقطوع به - مثل الخمر والزنى المعبر عنه ب « الحر » - كفر بالإجماع . 
ولو سلمنا بدلالتها على الحرمة , فهليستفاد منها تحريم المجموع المذكور من الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف , أو كل فردمنها على حدة ؟ والأول هو الراجح . فإن الحديث في الواقع ينعى على أخلاق طائفة منالناس : انغمسوا في الترف والليالي الحمراء , وشرب الخمور . فهم بين خمر ونسا ء , ولهو وغناء , وخز وحرير . ولذا روى ابن ماجه هذا الحديث عن أبى مالك الأشعري بلفظ : « ليشربن أناس من أمتي الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها , يعزف على رؤوسهم بالمعازفوالمغنيات , يخسف الله بهم الأرض ويجعل منهم القردة والخنازير » , وكذلك رواه ابنحبان في صحيحه , والبخاري في تاريخه . 
وكل من روى الحديث من طريق غير طريق هشامبن عمار , جعل الوعيد على شرب الخمر , وما المعازف إلا مكملة وتابعة .




هـ ) واستدلوا بحديث عائشة : « إن الله تعالىحرم القينة ( أي الجارية ) وبيعها وثمنها , وتعليمها » . 
والجواب عن ذلك : 
أولا :أن الحديث ضعيف , وكل ما جاء فيتحريم بيع القيان ضعيف . 


ثانيا : قال الغزالي : المراد بالقينةالجارية التي تغني للرجال في مجلس الشرب , وغناء الأجنبية للفساق ومن يخاف عليهمالفتنة حرام , وهم لا يقصدون بالفتنة إلا ما هو محذور . فأما غناء الجارية لمالكها , فلا يفهم تحريمه من هذا الحديث . بل لغير مالكها سماعها عند عدم الفتنة , بدليلما روى في الصحيحين من غناء الجاريتين في بيت عائشة رضى الله تعالى عنها, وسيأتي . 
ثالثا : كان هؤلاء القيان المغنيات يكونعنصراًَ هاماً من نظام الرقيق , الذي جاء الإسلام بتصفيته تدريجيا , فلم يكن يتفقوهذه الحكمة : إقرار بقا ء هذه الطبقة في المجتمع الإسلامي , فإذا جاء حديث بالنعيعلى امتلاك « القينة » وبيعها , والمنع منه , فذلك لهدم ركن من بناء « نظام الرق » العتيد . 


و ) واستدلوا بما روى نافع : أن ابن عمر سمعصوت زمارة راع فوضع إصبعيه في أذنيه , وعدل راحلته عن الطريق , وهو يقول : يا نافع , أتسمع ؟ فأقول : نعم , فيمضى , حتى قلت : لا . فرفع يده وعدل راحلته إلى الطريقوقال : « رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسمع زمارة راع فصنع مثل هذا ( رواهأحمد وأبو داود وابن ماجه) . 
والحديث قال عنه أبو داود : حديث منكر .


ولو صح لكان حجة على المحرمين لا لهم . فلوكان سماع المزمار حراما ما أباح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لابن عمر سماعه , ولو كانعند ابن عمر حراما ما أباح لنافع سماعه , ولأمر عليه السلام بمنع وتغيير هذا المنكر , فإقرار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لابن عمر دليل على أنه حلال . 
وإنما تجنب - عليه السلام - سماعه كتجنبهأكثر المباح من أمور الدنيا كتجنبه الأكل متكئا وأن يبيت عنده دينار أو درهم . . . . الخ . 




ز ) واستدلوا أيضا بما روى : « إن الغناءينبت النفاق في القلب » ولم يثبت هذا حديثا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وإنماثبت قولا لبعض الصحابة أو التابعين , فهو رأى لغير معصوم خالفه فيه غيره . فمنالناس من قال - وبخاصة الصوفية - : إن الغناء يرقق القلب , ويبعث الحزن والندم علىالمعصية , ويهيج الشوق إلى الله تعالى , ولهذا اتخذوه وسيلة لتجدد نفوسهم , وتنشيطعزائمهم , وإثارة أشواقهم . قالوا : وهذا أمر لا يعرف إلا بالذوق والتجربةوالممارسة , ومن ذاق عرف , وليس الخبر كالعيان .ا
على أن الإمام الغزالي جعل حكم هذه الكلمةبالنسبة للمغني لا للسامع , إذ كان غرض المغني أن يعرض نفسه على غيره , ويروج صوتهعليه , ولا يزال ينافق ويتودد إلى الناس ليرغبوا في غنائه . ومع هذا قال الغزالي : وذلك لا يوجب تحريما , فإن لبس الثياب الجميلة , وركوب الخيل المهملجة , وسائرأنواع الزينة , والتفاخر بالحرث والأنعام والزرع وغير ذلك , ينبت النفاق في القلب , ولا يطلق القول بتحريم ذلك كله , فليس السبب في ظهور النفاق في القلب : المعاصي , بل إن المباحات , التي هي مواقع نظر الخلق , أكثرتأثيرا.


ح ) واستدلوا على تحريم غناء المرأة خاصة , بما شاع عند بعض الناس من أن صوت المرأة عورة . وليس هناك دليل ولا شبه دليل من دينالله على أن صوت المرأة عورة , وقد كان النساء يسألن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمفي ملأ من أصحابه , وكان الصحابة يذهبون إلى أمهات المؤمنين ويستفتونهن ويفتينهمويحدثنهم , ولم يقل أحد : إن هذا من عائشة أو غيرها كشف لعورة يجب أن تستر . مع أننساء النبي عليهن من التغليظ ما ليس على غيرهن . وقال تعالى : ( وقلن قولا معروفا ).
فإن قالوا : هذا في الحديث العادي لا فيالغناء , قلنا : روى الصحيحان أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع غناء الجاريتين ولمينكر عليهما , وقال لأبى بكر : دعهما . وقد سمع ابن جعفر وغيره من الصحابةوالتابعين الجواري يغنين . 


ط ) واستدلوا بحديث الترمذي عن علي مرفوعاً : « إذا فعلت أمتي خمس عشرة خصلة , هل بها البلاء… » , وذكر منها : « واتخذت القيناتوالمعازف » , والحديث متفق على ضعفه , فلا حجة فيه . 
والخلاصة : أن النصوص التي استدل بهاالقائلون بالتحريم إما صحيح غير صريح , أو صريح غير صحيح . ولم يسلم حديث واحدمرفوع إلى رسول الله يصلح دليلاً للتحريم , وكل أحاديثهم ضعفها جماعة من الظاهريةوالمالكية والحنابلة والشافعية . 
قال القاضي أبو بكر بن العربي في كتاب « الأحكام » : لم يصح في التحريم شئ . 
وكذا قال الغزالي وابن النحوي في العمدة . 
وقال ابن طاهر في كتابه في « السماع » : لميصح منها حرف واحد . 
وقال ابن حزم : ولا يصح في هذا الباب شئ , وكل ما فيه فموضوع . ووالله لو أسند جميعه , أو واحد منه فاكثر , من طريق الثقاتإلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , لما ترددنا في الأخذ به .

ذلك بعض ما ذكره الشوكاني في نيل الأوطار

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كلما اردت ان اكنب ردا هنا اذا بمداخله لاثقل ثراءا عما قبلها تضاف 
> وبالتالي تزيد من حجم ثراء الموضوع وتشعب اوصاله 
> لعلي لما ضفت ردا مبدئيا كان بمثابه تمهيد لمداخله ثانيه نويت ان
> اضيفها بعدها ولكن حالني بعض الاشياء وقتها 
> 
> اما ماريد اضافته ...من ناحيه علاقه الاسلام بالفن والفنانين
> فاود فيها ان اقول شيئا اخت جيهان 
> لم اقتنع بالقول بان الاسلام وقف وقفه ما ...امام الفن 
> او تحديدا امام الرسام او النحات .او او او 
> ...


 أخى العزيز .... ابن مصر

أعتبر مداخلتك من أكثر المداخلات التى أسعدتنى وهذا لإعتدالها ونبرة الهدوء الواضحة فيها  
وبالمناسبة حديثك لم يكن أبداً حديث جاف أو غير متذوق للفن على العكس او هذا ما أراه انا فيه
واسمح لى فقط بالتعليق على بعض النقاط 
أولاً فيما يتعلق بإعترافك ان العلاقة بين الفن والدين يشوبها الحذر فهذا واقع وانا أؤيدك فيه تماما ولكن لماذا ؟؟
لان الفن يتدخل فيه دوماً الهوى والخيال والمزاج الشخصى للفنان وعلى قدر سواء أو إتزان هذا الفنان يأتى فنه معبراً عنه وعن نفسيته ولأن الفنان.... إنسان ....منه الفاسد ومنه الصالح منه قوى الإيمان ومنه ضعيفه فقد قيد أو وضع الإسلام شروطا للفن لعل أبرزها هى ضرورة ان يجلب منفعة ما على الناس وان لا يحرك غريزة أو شهوة وفى الحقيقة هذا شأن الإسلام دائماً مع أى من الأفعال التى يأمر بها الناس إذ يقدم دائماً العمل الذى يجلب منفعة أو فائدة ما على البشر عن أى عمل آخر ....
إختلف الفنانون بالتأكيد بمدى تقيدهم أو رضوخهم لهذه المعايير ومنهم من أساء لوجه الفن بشذوذهم وشطحهم ولكن هل نسمح بالفاسد أن يطمس معالم الجميل ويقبحه لان هناك من أساء له وقدم صورة لا نرضى عنها عن الفن ....!!!!!
أعتقد أن هذا ظلم بين للفن ...،،
وسوف أعلق هنا على نقطة أخرى هامة وردت فى مداخلتك ولكن تعليقى هو عبارة عن تساؤل نتج من معرفة حقيقة سألت عنها كثيرا وقتلتها بحثاً ...
بالنسبة لرسم الموديل العارى أو تجسيم تمثال عارى عموما ...
فقد سألت أحد الفنانين (المحترمين بالمناسبة والذين يتقون الشبهات فى دينهم وهذه حقيقة لا جدال فيها وجب التنويه عنها) هل عندما نتجنب تماما تعليم او تدريس مثل هذه الموديلات أى عندما نتجنب الصفة التشريحية لجسم الانسان تماما فى تعليم الفن وتدريسه هل يؤثر ذلك على جودة الفن الذى سيقدمه الفنان فيما بعد ... هل سيصبح فنانا جيدا حينما يتجنب هذا المجال تماما ؟؟؟
فكانت إجابته قاطعة فى هذا وقال مستحيل ان يصبح فنانا جيدا دون ان يتقن رسم بورتريه عارى لجسد الانسان !!!!!!!!!!!!!
أنقل لك رأياً ليس رأيى بكل أمانة ووضوح مع التشديد ان هذا الفنان لا يرسم او يحترف رسم الموديلات العارية ولكنه يؤكد على ضرورة دراستها وإتقانها فى مرحلة ما من عمر الفنان ...
هل لو قولنا مثلا ان نسمح بدراسة هذا ولا نسمح بممارسته وطرحه على العامة نهرب من هذا المأزق  ؟؟؟؟ هل لو تعاملنا مع هذه القضية بنفس منطق تسامحنا مع طالب الطب فى دراسة جسد الانسان تشريحيا حتى يصبح طبيب ناجح أى نجيزه كعلم ودراسة وليس كممارسة وتطبيق هل نهرب من هذا المأزق ؟؟؟؟
أتساءل معك ولا أملك إجابة صدقنى
!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أشكرك يا محمد 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> البداية والنهاية 
> 
> العرى أو العارى هو الأنسان بدون ملابس سواء  كان هذا الإنسان ذكرا أو أنثى
> مرجع هذا العرى  أو العارى هو آدم وحواء قبل أن يطيع آدم الشيطان عدو الله ويقطف تلك التفاحة
> ومن يومها ونحن نلتحف الملابس صيفاً وشتاءاً بعكس كل مخلوقات الله فهم عرايا ملط ولا حرمانيه عليهم ...ولا عجب ولا تعجب والعياذ بالله  
> 
> أما نحن فنحن نقضى مدة عقوبة مؤبدة قضبان السجن فيها هى ملابسنا وحجابنا ونقابنا وتستمر العقوبة حتى يبدأ العد التنازلى عند إلباسنا الكفن الأبيض اللون بعد غُسلنا بالماء وتنتهى تلك العقوبة الأرضية بعد أن تقضى ديدان الأرض على آخر خلية من خلايا جسمنا العارى....
> 
> 
> ...


 بعترف إنى مافهمتش تقصد أيه يا دكتور من المداخلة دى
ياريت توضح لو أمكن
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *والأن عودة للموضوع
> أختي الطيبة جيهان
> أحيانا ما ينفلت الفن فلا يميز ولا يجد رادع .. أحيانا ما تفاجئنا الحريات المكتسبة لا الممنوحة بالكثير من المصائب .. الحريات المكتسبة جعلت الغرب يصور المسيح في فيلم اباحي غير عابئين بأثر ذلك على الكثير من المسيحيين المؤمنين .. وحرياتهم أيضاً جعلتهم يرسمونه على الأحذية والصنادل .. وحرياتهم أيضاً أخرجت رسوم كاريكاتورية نالت من نبينا المصطفى صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه.
> لابد من ضوابط ورقابة على الأعمال الفنية التي قد لا تخلو من شطحات .. رواية أولاد حارتنا لمحفوظ أثارت الكثير من الاستياء وظلت غير قابلة للنشر في مصر حتى عام 2006 .. وما أولاد حارتنا وعلى ما أحدثته من ضجة وتكفير الا نسخة بسيطة لا ترقى للكثير من الكتابات الفجة التي نالت من سير الصحابة والأخيار واستلذت لحومهم ولاكتها بدعوى حرية الرأي والتعبير لدى الفنان.*


أهلاً بك أخى وبملاحظتك بل وبنقدك أيضاً :f2: 
أردت فقط ان أو ضح أننى قلت أن لا نُقيم القيود على الفن لأن ذلك (غير مجدى) والأمثلة التى ذكرتها خير دليل على ذلك فرواية( أولاد حارتنا) مُنِعت فترة ثم سُمِح بها فى النهاية فأين كانت  جدوى القيود المفروضة سابقاً ؟؟؟!!!!
القيود لابد ان تزرع فى أعماق الفنان منذ البداية منذ النشئة والتربية ...القيود لابد أن تستمد من قيمه الروحية والخلقية والإجتماعية التى نشأ وتربى عليها هنا تكون القيود مجدية لأنها ستكون كامنة داخل الضمير والوجدان وأنا لم أُنكر للحظة وجود فن فاسد بل شديد الخطورة على الناس ولكن من هم الذين أبدعوا هذا الفن أين هى قيمهم التى تربوا عليها ؟؟؟ لو أجبنا على السؤال لعلمنا على الفور لماذا قدموا فناً من هذه النوعية التى تأباه النفس والفطرة السليمة ....،،
أرجوا أن تكون وجهة نظرى قد وصلتك الآن 
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *" منظومةُ التَلَقِّي ودائرةُ الحلالِ والحرام "*
> 
> *أرى أنَّ ثمَّةَ أشياءٍ يكون تأثيرُها ثابتاً لايتغيرُ في انعكاساتها على منظومةِ التَلَقِّي 
> وهذا التأثيرُ يأتي إمَّا على السلبِ أو الإيجاب ..
> وهنا وداخل دائرةِ الحرامِ والحلال يقعُ الشيئ في دائرة الحلالِ لو أنَّ تأثيرَه إيجابياً على منظومةِ التلقِّي 
> والعكس يقع الشئُ تحت دائرةِ الحرام لو أنَّ تأثيرَه سلبياً ..
> ويأتي التحريمُ واضحاً صريحاً قاطعاً مانعاً فيما يخص هذا الشئ - الخمرُ على سبيلِ المثال -
> 
> ولكن .. ثمة أشياء أخرى يكون تأثيرُها متعدداً في انعكاساتها على منظومةِ التَلَقِّي
> ...



أخي العزيز / ليدر

هذه هي مشاركتي ..
ولن تجد فيها أنَّني أدليتُ بموقفي من الفنِّ بعد - في دائرةِ الحلالِ والحرامِ - فيما يخص التشريع ..
بل لو أنَّك أعدت النظرَ إلى الجملةِ الأخيرةِ في مشاركتي ستجد أنَّني أدعو  لمناقشةِ الفنِّ في دائرةِ التاثير
وانعكاساتِهِ المُتععدةِ على منظومةِ التَلَقِّي ..

أمّا فيما يخص الجزء الأول من مشاركتي ..
فأنا لاأتحدثُ عن الفن .. 
وإنما أتحدثُ بشكلٍ شمولي فيما يخص منظومة التَلَقِّي ودائرة الحلالِ والحرام ..
ورأيتُ أنَّ الأشياءَ التي تتركُ تأثيراً سلبياً في كل انعكاستها مهما اختلفت مفرداتُ وطبائع التَلَقِّي 
يأتي الشرعُ على تحريمها تحريماً قاطعاً مانعاً .. وأعطيت مثلاً وهو " الخمر "
هذا لأنَّ انعكاساتِ تأثيرِ الخمر ثابتةٌ على السلب مهما اختلفت أو تنوعت مفرداتُ التَلَقِّي ..

ورأيتُ أنَّ ثمة أشياء تأثيرُ انعكاساتها يجمع فيما بين السلبِ والإيجاب
وهنا يأتى دور التَلَقِّي وطبيعته وإرادةُ الإختيار ..
يختارُ التأثير السلبي من الشئ أو التأثير الإيجابي  ..
وهنا يأتي الشرعُ بتحريم الإختيار السلبى لا بتحريم الشئ نفسه ..

إن الحياةَ أخي الكريم فيها الخيرُ والشر ولقد ألهَم الله جل جلاله النفسَ فجورَها وتقواها
والحياةُ لاتدخل تحت نطاقِ التحريم
الذي يدخلُ تحت نطاقِ التحريمِ هو  الإختيارُ السلبي لمنظومةِ التَلَقِّي ..
أن يزكى الإنسان نفسَه سعياً على الصلاحِ والتقوى..
أو يخيبها .. فيقعُ تحت حُكْمِ السعى في الأرض فساداً ..

أخي العزيز / ليدر

ومازلتُ حتى الآن لم أتحدث عن الفن - الأشكالُ والمفرداتُ - في دائرةِ الحرام والحلال ..

فانتظرني حين الحديث عن الفن ..

- هذا الفعلُ الإنسانيٌّ المُذهل -
تحياتي


حكيم عيووون

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> أخى العزيز .... ابن مصر
> 
> أعتبر مداخلتك من أكثر المداخلات التى أسعدتنى وهذا لإعتدالها ونبرة الهدوء الواضحة فيها 
> وبالمناسبة حديثك لم يكن أبداً حديث جاف أو غير متذوق للفن على العكس او هذا ما أراه انا فيه


شكرا لكي اختي الكريمه 




> واسمح لى فقط بالتعليق على بعض النقاط 
> أولاً فيما يتعلق بإعترافك ان العلاقة بين الفن والدين يشوبها الحذر فهذا واقع وانا أؤيدك فيه تماما ولكن لماذا ؟؟
> لان الفن يتدخل فيه دوماً الهوى والخيال والمزاج الشخصى للفنان وعلى قدر سواء أو إتزان هذا الفنان يأتى فنه معبراً عنه وعن نفسيته ولأن الفنان.... إنسان ....منه الفاسد ومنه الصالح منه قوى الإيمان ومنه ضعيفه فقد قيد أو وضع الإسلام شروطا للفن لعل أبرزها هى ضرورة ان يجلب منفعة ما على الناس وان لا يحرك غريزة أو شهوة وفى الحقيقة هذا شأن الإسلام دائماً مع أى من الأفعال التى يأمر بها الناس إذ يقدم دائماً العمل الذى يجلب منفعة أو فائدة ما على البشر عن أى عمل آخر ....
> إختلف الفنانون بالتأكيد بمدى تقيدهم أو رضوخهم لهذه المعايير ومنهم من أساء لوجه الفن بشذوذهم وشطحهم ولكن هل نسمح بالفاسد أن يطمس معالم الجميل ويقبحه لان هناك من أساء له وقدم صورة لا نرضى عنها عن الفن ....!!!!!
> أعتقد أن هذا ظلم بين للفن ...،،


التعميم في حد ذاته خطا ودائما ماياتي الحكم في المطلق بحكم ظالم 
ولكن هنا قد نتفق بان الاسلام وضع الضوابط للفن والفنانين ..وطبعا ليس معني ان يجتاز البعض تلك الضوابط ان نحرم الفن كليه
 ..كلام منطقي تماما 




> وسوف أعلق هنا على نقطة أخرى هامة وردت فى مداخلتك ولكن تعليقى هو عبارة عن تساؤل نتج من معرفة حقيقة سألت عنها كثيرا وقتلتها بحثاً ...
> بالنسبة لرسم الموديل العارى أو تجسيم تمثال عارى عموما ...
> فقد سألت أحد الفنانين (المحترمين بالمناسبة والذين يتقون الشبهات فى دينهم وهذه حقيقة لا جدال فيها وجب التنويه عنها) هل عندما نتجنب تماما تعليم او تدريس مثل هذه الموديلات أى عندما نتجنب الصفة التشريحية لجسم الانسان تماما فى تعليم الفن وتدريسه هل يؤثر ذلك على جودة الفن الذى سيقدمه الفنان فيما بعد ... هل سيصبح فنانا جيدا حينما يتجنب هذا المجال تماما ؟؟؟
> فكانت إجابته قاطعة فى هذا وقال مستحيل ان يصبح فنانا جيدا دون ان يتقن رسم بورتريه عارى لجسد الانسان !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> أنقل لك رأياً ليس رأيى بكل أمانة ووضوح مع التشديد ان هذا الفنان لا يرسم او يحترف رسم الموديلات العارية ولكنه يؤكد على ضرورة دراستها وإتقانها فى مرحلة ما من عمر الفنان ...


اود هنا ان اسال ...من املي عليه تلك الضروره ؟؟ 
قد يكون عرف توارثناه ..ولكنه عرف خاطئ ككثير من الاعراف والتقاليد التي اصبحت جزء متاصل في حياتنا اليوميه واذا نظرنا الي الاصل العام بها لوجدناها غير صحيحه ...
لا اريد من فنان او نحات علي وجه التحديد ان يعطي تبريرا او حجه مهما بلفت عظمتها او قوتها ان يعطي لنفسه فرصه للتعقيب او للتعديل علي امر مقدس ..ولكن دائما مااقول بان الحياه ليست سدي ..وليست موضوعه علي حسب مايقرر البشر ..فان الانسان بطبيعته انسان فوضوي ..يكره التقييد ويكره الضوابط ..ولا يسره وجود اوامر تنهيه وتامره ..
مبرر النحات هنا يذكرني مثلا بالذي قال عن الصلاه ...مافائده الصلاه ؟؟ تحسين الخلق ...
وانا اخلاقي حسنه جيده وممتازه واحب الجميع والجميع يحبني ..ورعي مصالح زوجتي واولادي ...و ..و ..و 
فما فائده الصلاه اذن ؟؟ اني بهذا افضل من الذي يصلي ..واخلاقه سيئه ويؤذي جيرانه واصدقائه ... 
وهو قول غير صحيح ومغلوط تماما وافعاله الصالحه لاترفع راسا ..ولا تطعم خبزا .. 




> هل لو قولنا مثلا ان نسمح بدراسة هذا ولا نسمح بممارسته وطرحه على العامة نهرب من هذا المأزق ؟؟؟؟ هل لو تعاملنا مع هذه القضية بنفس منطق تسامحنا مع طالب الطب فى دراسة جسد الانسان تشريحيا حتى يصبح طبيب ناجح أى نجيزه كعلم ودراسة وليس كممارسة وتطبيق هل نهرب من هذا المأزق ؟؟؟؟
> أتساءل معك ولا أملك إجابة صدقنى
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!


ساجيبك علي قدر مااستطيع 
الجميل والمقدس 
من يطوع لصالح من ؟؟ 
او ..هل نطوع الدين ليلائم الفن ....ام نطوع الفن ليلائم الدين .. ؟؟ 
الاجابه طبعا عندي وعندك قاطعه 
يطوع الفن حتي يتوائم مع الدين ... 
فالدين هو الثابت ...وغيره تدور كل المتغيرات .... 

ساقول لك شيئا اخر يبدو مهما 
مالفارق بين الطب والفن ؟؟ 
الفارق عظيم ..بلا شك 
الطب ...يهلك الانسان بدونه ولا تستقيم حياه البشريه والمجتمع عند غيابه 
الفن ...شعور واحساس متدفق ..كثير يتذوق الفن ويشعر به ..وايضا يوجد من لايشعر به ويتذوق معناه وفلسفته ..وكلا المتذوق للفن وغير المتذوق له ولا يقيم له في حياته وزنا ...كلاهما حي يرزق ولا يشعر احد منهم بالفقد تجاه شيء معين .. 
مع العلم بان علم النحت والرسم ...جزء من الفن ..وليس كل الفن 
اما الطب ...فكلاهما يحتاج اليه ..ويهلك الانسان اذا لم يجد طبيبه 
فالطب هنا اصبح من الضروريات .. بل هو كذلك فعلا 
فالامسام محرم عليه مثلا النظر الي امراه غير امراته ...ولكن في الطب دعته الضروره ان ينظر اليها ..بل ويمس اجزاء من جسدها ..اذا اقتضي الامر ..وهنا الداعي ان تلك المراه من الممكن ان تهلك اذا لم يفعل الطبيب ذلك ...ولذا فان الطبيب قد وجد عذر شرعي يبيح له مايفعله ..وهذه ضروره لااستغناء عنها 
مثله مثل الجائع مثلا : 
فالجائع اذا تضرر جوعا ...واصبح علي مشارف الهلاك ..ولم يجد الا الميته ..او لحم الخنزير ..فماذا يفعل وكلاهما محرم بنص صريح.؟؟ 
ياكل ..هكذا الحل الاوحد حتي لايهلك ...ياكل مما حرم عليه في اوقاته العاديه ..
فطالما وجد عذر ...من الممكن عمل شيء حظره الشرع 
حتي هذه الاعذار بينتها الشريعه الاسلاميه ولم تتركها لهوي الانسان ..لانه كما قلنا ..يكره الضوابط والتقييد ويريد ان يعيش هكذا ..فوضويا ..
وعليه اقول بان الطبيب وجد عذره ليمس جسد امراه ..والجائع وجد عذره لياكل مما حرم الله ..وسيدنا عمر اوقف حد السرقه لفتره ..لان كان من يسرق وقتها يسرق حتي ياكل ((وقت المجاعه)) ...وهذه الاعذار اعذار مقنعه وضروريه ... 
بعد هذا اسال النحات ..ما العذر الذي تراه حتي ترسم وتنحت جسد امراه عاريه ؟
صدقوني نفس المبرر سيسوقه الشاعر حين ان نقول له انتهي عن وصف المراه في شعرك ولا تمس حيائها او خجلها .. وهو نفس مبرر مصور الكاميرا السينمائي فيقول ..هذا عملي فاعذروني ..  والرسام يرسم امراه ما ويقول الضروره تقتضي ذلك ..والمغني يرقص امام امراه ايضا ..ويقول هكذا يجب ...
والمراه نفسها قد تمشي بالقصير والجيب الضيق وتقول انا المراه مصدر الابداع لكل هؤلاء .. فاذا كنتم لم تمنعوهم ..فلا تمنعوني ايضا .. 
كل هؤلاء قد لايجدو الاجابه ..لانهم في الاساس لم يبحثو عن الاجابه ..وكما اقول ان هذا قد يكون عرفا تداولوه بينهم وهذا العرف من الاكيد انه خاطئ 
ولكنهم لايريدون البحث عن حقيقه مايفعلوه ..وتلك هي مشكلتهم التي يجب ان يبحثو لها عن حل .. 
وكما قلتي اختي الفاضله في راس موضوعك بان الفن يربي الوجدان ويعطي القيم  وانا ايضا قت هذا ومتفق معكي فيه تمام الاتفاق 
وانا الان ادعوكي الي نظره بسيطه علي عالم الفن والفنانين الان بشكل عام 
هل نجد فيه الان قيم ؟؟ 
بالعكس نجد فيه الان افلاس للقيم ..واهدار لمعني الفن ذاته ..لانهم في الاساس لم يبحثو عن المعني الحقيقي للفن ...  
ولان الفن اصبح فوضويا ..لاثوابت ..ولا مرجعيه ..ولا اساس ...ولا هدف ...
وبالتالي ..افلسنا القيم ..وضاغت واندثرت في زماننا هذا ..

مودتي وتقديري

----------


## a_leader

> *أخى العزيز ليدر
> أرجوك أن تهدأ ..ثم أرجوك أن تكون أكثر رحمة بنا..رحمة لا تعنى السكوت ولا الرضوخ لشىء مضل نفرضه..رحمة فى تقديرى بقلوب خاشعة لله سبحانه وتعالى ولا تحب مع الله شىء آخر..ولا تفضل شىء على طاعة الله..مداخلتى ليست ضد أو مع..*


اعتذر لك اختى و الله ان صدر منى ما يحزنك و لكنى و الله لم اطق صبرا و انا ارى قرءانا و احاديث يتم تفسيرها بشكل غريب ... راجعى اختى

كل شيء و ستجدين متناقضات كثيرة  و على كل اعتذر اليك ثانية ان صدر منى ما يحزنك ...



> *..فأنا وأظن كلنا كذلك..على الحياد..*


اختلف معك كثيرا اختى فى مسألة الحياد هذه .. فقد تكونى انت على الحياد أما غيرك فلا ..



> *..قلنا منذ البداية أننا نتأمل ونبحث ...ندحض ونقارن ونتفق..لسنا متخذين أى قرار فى هذه القضية وانما نتكلم ربما من فطرتنا أو ميلنا القلبى..وسنخضع لما يتطلبه منا ديننا الحنيف مهما كانت أهوائنا...*


لا اختى العزيزة , فلم يكن هناك بحث ولا تأمل و لا مقارنة , بل جزم و تفسير لآيات فى القرءان و لأحاديث بشكل غريب جدا , فضلا عن الترويج لبعض المعتقدات الخاطئة بإصرار فلا تحملينى ما لا طاقة لى به 
تنظرين للموضوع من زاوية و انظر له من زاوية معاكسة اختى فلا تبخسينى حقى فى الرفض و الغيرة على ما تبقى من دينى !!!



> *...
> واسمح لى أخى العزيز أن استفهم منك عن حدود ممارسة الفن فى الاسلام..أم أنه برأيك ممنوع  تماما وحرمه الله حرمه بائنة؟...يعنى هل ترى ان الشعر بوجه عام حرام والتصوير بوجه عام حرام..النحت..التمثيل..التصوير الفوتوغرافى..ألم يضع لنا الاسلام شروطا معتدله تمثل وسطية معقولة لطرق ممارسة هذه الانواع من الفنون؟...
> *


سؤال جميل منك اختى رغم انى استشعر معرفتك لإجابته و اتفهم محاولتك لاستكشاف ما أرنو اليه !

شوفى يا ستى

محدش قال ان الفن محرم تماما و حرمه الله حرمة بائنة و لكن اختى حتى نهتدى و تهدأ قلوبنا لابد ألا نشتت نفسنا و أن نسمى الأشياء

بأسمائها , نحن مسلمون اختى و نعرف تماما ما الذى يسمو بالنفس و الروح و يرتقى بالمجتمع و نعرف ايضا انه لا يوجد فى التاريخ منذ خلق

الله ادم ذكر للفن بأنه هذب نفسا أو سما بروحا أو ارتقى بمجتمع و يعرف بعضنا كم عانت اوروبا من الظلم و الاستعباد و القهر فى زمن بلغ

الفن فيه اوجه .. صح ؟

تأملى أختى فى حال الانسان الذى كرمه الله و سخر له الكثير من خلقه , لقد قال الله سبحانه و تعالى عنه انه أكثر شيء جدلا و قال انه

كان ظلوما جهولا ولاحظى كيف يختلف الناس على كل شيء , الغناء , التعرى , الحجاب , الربا , مولاة الأعداء , .... الخ

... ليس الشعر كله حرام بالطبع و لقد كان الامام الشافعى يقول شعرا جميلا و كذلك كان حسان بن ثابت ايضا 

راجعى اختى هذا الرابط

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...OBY&tashkeel=0

و سأعود مجددا فأنا متعب جدا و فى غاية الارهاق و الله و مش قادر اركز بجد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> شكرا لكي اختي الكريمه 
> 
> 
> 
> التعميم في حد ذاته خطا ودائما ماياتي الحكم في المطلق بحكم ظالم 
> ولكن هنا قد نتفق بان الاسلام وضع الضوابط للفن والفنانين ..وطبعا ليس معني ان يجتاز البعض تلك الضوابط ان نحرم الفن كليه
>  ..كلام منطقي تماما 
> 
> 
> ...


كان دوماً دأبى فى بحث أى قضية تشغلنى وتحيرنى أن أُكثر من سؤال المعنيين بها والمحيطين بكل تفاصيلها وصغائرها هذا لأنى مقتنعة أنه ما من أحد على وجه الارض يستطيع وصف آلام أحد أو معاناة أحد مع شئ أو معضلة ما سوى صاحب الشأن نفسه ولا غيره... ومن هنا جاء إصرارى على سؤال فنانين قدر المستطاع وتبين وجهات نظرهم فى هذه القضية ... عن نفسى أستطيع الحياة من غير أن أشاهد لوحات فنية أو تماثيل منحوتة عارية كانت أم غير عارية ولكن غيرى كثيرين حتماً لا يستطيعون البعد عن هذا الفن مشاهدة كانت أم ممارسة....  لا أعرف كثيراً عن تفاصيل العملية الفنية فى ممارسة هذه الفنون أو غيرها وربما كان أكبر إلمامى بفن الكتابة والذى أعتبر نفسى فيه فى البدايات على كل حال .... ذكرت أخى أن هذا عُرف (آلا وهو رسم أو تمثيل الموديل العارى) وللحق لا أعرف إن كان هذا صحيحاً أم لا ولكنى أتمنى إن كان عرفاً من الممكن تغييره فليتغير لأنه وكماذكرت لابد أن نطوع الفن للدين وليس العكس بكل تأكيد ... أعتقد أن المخارج الشرعية التى سوقتها فى حديثك عن الهروب من حرمانية فن النحت والتصوير منطقية جدا فضلاً على إنها بسيطة وفى مقدور الفنان أن يقوم بها دون أن تؤثر تأثيراً قوياً على فنه.... ومازلنا نبحث عن صيغة معقولة تحتوى الفن والدين وتكون فى صالح الإنسان وخيره دنيا وآخره دون تنافر أو تضاد .... نتمنى ...،،
أشكرك أخى على مداخلاتك الثرية والراقية
تحياتى 

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الجميل حكيم عيون
> أشكرك على الدعوة الكريمة وأقدرها وأنا بالفعل لا أزال أتابع النقاش حامي الوطيس ومداخلات الأصدقاء التي أكن لها جميعا التقدير والاحترام بغض النظر عن الاختلاف والاتفاق..
> لكن توقفي عن التداخل يعود إلى اعتقادي بفرضية ضرورة الفصل بين أنشطة الوعي والذهن والروح الإنساني، فلكل منها مجاله المميز الذي لا يستغني عنه البشر..المقدس والجميل..أمران يختلفان لكن ليسا في المحصلة النهائية أمران متنافران أو يصعب التوفيق بينهما، وببعض التفلسف سنكتشف أن المقدس لابد وأن يكون جميلا، وأن الجميل بصفته هذه لابد وأن يكتسب قداسة (بمعنى الإجلال لا بمعنى العبادة)، واعتقادي أن الشريعة لا علاقة لها بالفن، إنها ببساطة جوهرية لا تحكم عليه، كذلك فإن الفن لا علاقة له بالشريعة أي ليس جائزا للفن أن يحكم على الشريعة، وما يسوقه الأصدقاء من أدلة على الوجهتين أي من يحرم الفن ومن يحلله هو على الأرجح يسوقها من قبيل الأدلة الظنية لا الأدلة أو الأحكام أو النصوص قطعية الثبوت..



 مداخلتك أخى الكريم طريق إسترعت إنتباهى ودهشتى بمجرد قراءتها ...!!!
وهذا لأنه فى اليوم السابق مباشرة لهذه المداخلة كنت أتناقش مع أحد الأصدقاء  حول هذه القضية وتقريباً أثار نقاشنا كل النقاط التى أتيت عليها فى مداخلتك تلك ....!!!!


   إن معظم من يتعاطون مع هذه القضية وخاصة من يتخذون وضعية الهجوم على الفن ويحرمونه جملة وتفصيلا لا يستطيعون إدراك هذه الفروق الطبيعية والبديهية بينهما ولعل هذا ما يجعلنا ندور فى دوائر مغلقة ولا نصل لنتيجة فى هذه القضية هناك أشياء ضرورية فقط وليس لنا أن نقول حلال أو حرام هل لنا أن نقول العلم حرام ... الفلسفة والحكمة حرام ... إنشاء مسكن بطريقة أو بكيفية معينة حلال أو حرام ... طريقة جلستى أو مشيتى أو كلامى أو ضحكى أو بكائى حلال أو حرام ..؟؟؟!!!! 
إنها أمور دنيوية وإنسانية بحتة تفيدنا فى دنيانا وحياتنا أو لا تفيد وهذا وفقاً لما تأتى به من نتائج إيجابية أو سلبية علينا وعلى حياتنا ....

 الفن بطبيعته وتوجهه وهدفه الأسمى وهو صنع الجمال وتحقيقه فى حياتنا يستحيل أن يكون محرماً ولكن من الممكن أن تكون بعض آلياته وأدواته أو بعض الرسالات التى من الممكن أن يتضمها ويصدرها لعقول وأرواح متلقيه هى المحرمه... إذاً الأثر فقط هو ما يمكن أن نتحدث عنه وعن حرامه أو حلاله ... تماما كما يمكن أن نتحدث عن علم حرام أو فلسفة حرام ولكننا لا نحرم العلم أو الفلسفةعلى المطلق ولكن آثاراهما وبعض صورهما هى فقط ما يمكن تحريمه ... ويمكن هنا أن ألفت نظر القارئ لمشاركة الأخ العزيز إبن رشد والتى أتى فيها برابط موضوع هام كان قد سبق وناقش قضية تحريم الغناء والموسيقى وقد أتى فى بعض الفتاوى انه لا حلال ولا حرام وفى هذا تطابق مدهش بين ما نقوله هنا وبين هذه الفتاوى 
 


> هذا رأي دار الإفتاء المصرية
> 
> *رقـم  الفـتـوى
> **3280**الموضوع  
> **
>   (1280) حكم  سماع الموسيقى. 
> **التاريخ
> **08/12/1980**الـمـفـتـــي  
> **فضيلة  الإمام الأكبر الشيخ جاد الحق علي جاد الحق
> ...





> ومن ثم نميل إلى أن سماع الموسيقى وحضور مجالسها وتعلمها  أيا كانت آلاتها من المباحات ما لم تكن محركة للغرائز باعثة على الهوى  والغواية والغزل والمجون مقترنة بالخمر والرقص والفسوق والفجور، أو اتخذت  وسيلة للمحرمات أو أوقعت فى المنكرات أو ألهت عن الواجبات، كما جاء فى  تبويب ( ارشاد السارى ج - 2 ص 171 على هامشه صحيح مسلم ) البخارى فإنها فى  هذه الحالات تكون حراما كالجلوس على الطريق دون حفظ حقوقه التى بينها ذلك  الحديث الشريف لأن الحلال ما أحله الله ورسوله والحرام ما حرمه الله ورسوله


ومن هنا من الممكن أن ينسحب هذا الكلام على كل أنواع الفنون بشكل عام وليس الغناء والموسيقى فقط 
مع الوضع فى الاعتبار ان فن الموسيقى والغناء كان الفن الاكثر حضورا وتواجدا فى الجزيرة العربية مع الشعر  وكان كثيرا ما يرتبط بالفسق والفجور كمعظم مظاهر الحياة فى الجزيرة فى فترة بعث النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن هذه المظاهر مثلا انهم كانوا يطوفون عرايا  بالكعبة المشرفة فلم نجد مثلا من يقول بتحريم الطواف لانهم كانوا يطوفون عرايا بالكعبة....!!! ولكنه مباح مع منع هذا الطقس الفاسق والمحرم ... 
تنقية الفنون فقط مما يشينها ويجعلها محرمة هو ما ندعوا له وليس تحريمها على إطلاقها قطعاً ....فاصل قصير ولى عودة للتفاعل مع الجزء الأخير من مداخلتك أخى العزيز 
تحياتى

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> لماذا إذن تحدث المشكلة ويقع التنافر؟..الواضح لي أن التداخل غير المحسوب بين الاثنين (في حضور غيرهما كالذاتي أحيانا أو السياسي أحيانا أخرى) هو الذي يصنع المفارقة، مثلا..عندما تحرم الشريعة صناعة التماثيل فإنها تحرمها بهدف عدم اتخاذها آلهة وثنية من دون الله وليس لهدف آخر يتعلق بميدان عمل الفن أي الجمال..، فإذا تناولنا حكم الشريعة يجب أن نتناوله على قاعدة عدم قدرة الإنسان عن الاستغناء عن الإحساس بالجمال وممارسته من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى هدف الشريعة الذي يصبو إلى التوحيد..إذا استوعبنا هذين المبدأين يصبح المزج بينهما هو علاقتك بالفن، وهنا يمكن تقبل فكرة أن تكون صناعة التماثيل "مكروهة" لديك لخشيتك من أن تعيد الناس فجأة أو بالتدريج إلى عبادتها، مكروهة إذن ليست محرمة، لأن التحريم ينتفي عقلا بانتفاء الإمكانية حاليا أي إمكانية أن يعود المجتمع المسلم إلى عبادة تمثال أو تماثيل، يمكن أيضا تقبل فكرة أن ترى أن نحت التمثال ليس عليه غبار وهو أمر محبب، محبب وليس حلالا، لأن التنافر سيقع دوما إذا تعاملنا بعملة الحلال والحرام وهي عملة لا تصلح للاستخدام طيلة الوقت، هل يمكنك مثلا أن تدلني إن كان شرب الماء حلال أو حرام؟! إنه ليس حلالا ولا حراما إنه ضرورة..ضرورة فقط..كذلك ممارسة الجمال عبر الفن..لا حلال ولا حرام..إنه ميدان مستقل تماما عن ميدان الشريعة..علينا أن نعي هذه الاستقلالية المحسوسة ونستوعبها جيدا..الماء ضرورة فقط
> ولندخل بأمثلتنا إلى أرض شائكة أكثر، مثلا تصوير النموذج العاري، سواء كان نسائيا أو رجاليا، في نظر الشرع فإن النظرة أحيانا تكون سهما من سهام إبليس، لكن ليس كل نظرة، المقصود هي النظرة الشهوانية، فإذا خلت نظرة الفنان من الشهوة؟ أعتقد أن الأمر الشرعي في هذه الحالة لابد أن يختلف. ولا ضير أن نختلف نحن أيضا حوله، لاضير لو راعينا طبيعة المجالين، الشريعة من جهة والفن من جهة أخرى، فأقلعنا عن استخدام عملة الحرام والحلال على السواء فيما بيننا، لنستقر على أنه كما أن الشريعة والفن أمران مختلفان ومتجاوران فإن أراءنا فيهما هي أيضا أمور مختلفة ومتجاورة. أنت سترفض رسم النموذج العاري لاعتقادك في أن الطبيعة البشرية ضعيفة لا يمكنها أن تحتفظ بمبدأ الجمال أمام الشهوة، لكن ذلك لا يعني أن رسم النموذج العاري حرام، لأن هناك طبائع أخرى قوية يمكنها الفصل بين ما هو جمالي وما هو شهواني، وفي هذه الحالة لن أقول لك إن رسم النموذج العاري حلال، إنه ليس حلالا طبعا كما أنه ليس حراما، الرسامون منا يعرفون هذه الحقيقة، وهي أن رسم النموذج العاري يعد في نظر الكثير من الفنانين ضرورة لفهم الفن نفسه، كما أن تشريح الجسد العاري ضرورة لفهم الطب،
> هذا هو رأيي، أن نعتقد جازمين أننا أمام مجالين مختلفين لا تقل حاجة الإنسان لأحدهما عن حاجته إلى الآخر، ثم نأخذ الأمور على الرفق والمحمل الهين وهو ما فيه مصلحة الدين والفن على السواء. لأنه كما لا حياة للإنسان بدونهما، فلا حياة لأحدهما بلا الآخر
> تحية ومودة


أراك هنا قد تطرقت لنقطة شديدة الأهمية آلا وهى الحكمة من تحريم الأشياء وعند معرفتنا وإدراكنا لهذه الحكمة تتيسر لنا الكثير من الأمور ....ولإستطعنا ان نقرر ونحسم أشياء كثيرة فى حياتنا ومدى حلالها أو حرامها... ولذا  أشدد هنا على دور علماء المسلمين الذين يجب أن يكونوا شديدى القرب من ماهية الفنون (بإعتبار ان هذه هى القضية التى نبحثها الآن) ومعرفة طبيعتها وأهدافها الحقيقية وأيضاً شديدى التعمق و الفهم لظروف وملابثات وأهداف كل تشريع جاء فى آية قرآنيه أو حديث شريف صحيح لأنه حتى ومع تسليمنا بأن الفن يعتبر ضمن النسق الثقافى الإنسانى والدين ضمن النسق الروحى ولا ينبغى الخلط بينهما إلا أن طبيعة الناس وسيطرة هويتهم الدينية والعقائدية وخصوصاً فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقية على كل مناحى حياتهم تتطلب ضرورة توضيح جلى وحاسم لموقف الدين من الفن بجميع أشكاله وصوره ....،،

أما وجهة نظرك فى البورتريه العارى (وهى وجهة نظر فنان بالقطع) ولأنها خاصة بالفنان فهى عصية الفهم على غيره من الناس فمن الصعب على أحد تصور ان يقوم برسم إمراة عارية أمامه دون أن تتحرك شهوته أو غريزته معظم الناس لا يتصورون ذلك يا أخى بالفعل رغم إعترافى أننى سألت كثيراً فى هذا الموضوع فنانين وكلهم تقريبا أقروا بوجهة نظرك هذه وأنهم لا يرون فى الجسد العارى سوى التفاصيل الجمالية فقط ولا غيرها ...!!!! قضية لا أعرف لها حلاً كما سبق وان أسلفت فى مداخلتى مع الأخ الكريم  إبن مصر....!!!
أخى العزيز ... طريق 
مداخلاتك أسعدتنى كثيراً وأضافت لى كثيرا حقاً
خالص تحياتى وتقديرى لك
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

من تتبع ما اختلف فيه العلماء و أخذ بالرخص من اقاويلهم  تزندق أو كاد .. ( ابو عمرو بن الصلاح )

لو أخذت برخصة كل عالم او زلة كل عالم اجتمع فيك الشر كله ( الامام احمد )

*جاء فى كتاب اغاثة اللهفان لابن القيم :*

و من مكايد عدو الله ( ابليس ) و مصايده التى كاد بها من قل نصيبه من العلم و العقل و الدين و صاد به قلوب الجاهلين و المبطلين : سماع المكاء ( الصفير بالفم او تشبيك الاصابع باليد و النفخ فيها ) و التصدية و الغناء بالالات المحرمة .. و الغناء على هذا النحو هو قرآن الشياطين و الحجاب الكثيف عن الرحمن ...

*و قال الامام ابو بكر الطرطوشى فى خطبة كتابه فى تحريم السماع :*

1- اما مالك فإنه نهى عن الغناء و عن استماعه و قال رحمه الله لما سئل عن الغناء انما يفعله عندنا الفساق 

2- اما ابو حنيفة فإنه يكره الغناء و يجعله من الذنوب و مذهبه فى ذلك من اشد المذاهب و فيه اغلظ الاقاويل

3- اما الشافعى قال فى كتاب ادب القضاء ان الغناء لهو مكروه يشبه الباطل و من استكثر منه ترد شهادته و قال رحمه الله : و صاحب الجارية

اذا جمع الناس لسماعها فهو سفيه ترد شهادته و قال و هو دياثة فمن فعل ذلك كان ديوثا

 و صرح اصحابه العارفون بمذهبه بتحريمه و انكروا على من نسب اليه حله , كالقاضى ابى الطيب الطبرى و الشيخ ابى اسحاق و الصباغ

*حيث قال ابو اسحاق فى التنبيه* : ولا تصح الإجازة على منفعة محرمة كالغناء و الزمر و حمل الخمر

*و قال فى المهذب* : ولا يجوز على المنافع المحرمة لانه محرم فلا يجوز اخذ العوض عنه كالميتة و الدم

و تضمن كلام الشيخ امورا 

احدها أن منفعة الغناء بمجرده منفعة محرمة

الثانى ان الاستئجار عليه باطل

الثالث ان اكل المال به اكل مال بالباطل

الرابع انه لا يجوز للرجل بذل ماله للمغنى

الخامس ان الزمر حرام , و اذا كان الزمر الذى هو اخف الات اللهو حراما فكيف بما هو اشد منه ؟ كالعود 

السدس اقل ما فيه انه شعار الفساق و شاربى الخمور و من ثم لا ينبغى لمن شم رائحة العلم ان يتوقف فى تحريمه ...

و كذلك قال ابو زكريا النووى فى روضته :

ان يغنى ببعض الات الغناء بما هو م شعار شاربى الخمر و هو مطرب كالطنبور و العود و الصنج و سائر المعازف و الاوتار يحرم استعماله 

و الاستماع اليه

و قد حكى ابو عمرو بن الصلاح الاجماع على تحريم السماع فقال فى فتاويه :

و اما اباحة هذا السماع و تحليله , فليعلم ان الدف و الشبابة و الغناء اذا اجتمعت فاستماع ذلك حرام عند ائمة المذاهب و غيرهم من علماء

المسلمين و لم يثبت عن احد -  ممن يعتد بقوله فى الاجماع و الاختالاف - انه اباح هذا الاستماع .. و الخلاف المنقول عن بعض اصحاب

الشافعى انما نقل فى الشبابة منفردة و الدف منفردا , 

4- و اما مذهب الامام احمد فقال ابنه عبد الله : سألت أبى عن الغناء فقال الغناء النفاق فى القلب ولا يعجبنى ثم ذكر قول مالك انما يفعله

عندنا الفساق و نص على كسر الات اللهو كالطنبور و غيرها اذا رآها مكشوفة و امكنه كسرها 

ولأسماء الغناء فى القرءان و السنة بضعة عشر اسما : اللهو و اللغو و الباطل و الزور و المكاء و التصدية و رقية الزانى و قرآن الشياطين و

 منبت النفاق و الصوت الأحمق و الصوت الفاجر و صوت الشيطان و مزمور الشيطان و السمود

يتبع

المصدر : ففروا الى الله - الباب السابع - حكم الاسلام فى الغناء

الاسم الأول : *اللهو*

قال تعالى و من الناس من يشترى لهو الحديث ليضل عن سبيل الله بغير علم و يتخذها هزوا ( لقمان 6 )

قال الواحدى و غيره ان اكثر المفسرين قالوا بأن المراد بلهو الحديث , الغناء

و عن ابن عباس فى قوله تعالى ( و من الناس من يشترى لهو الحديث ) قال : هو الرجل يشترى الجارية تغنيه ليلا و نهارا ..

قال الواحدى : و هذه الآية على هذا التفسير تحرم الغناء ثم ذكر كلام الشافعى فى رد الشهادة بإعلان الغناء 

و قال انك لا تجد احدا عنى بالغناء و سماع الاته الا و فيه ضلال عن طرق الهدى علما و عملا و فيه رغبة عن استماع القرآن الى استماع الغناء


و هذا ما نراه جميعا واضحا و جليا و قد طلبت من قبل ان يذكر لى اسم مغن او مغنية شهد لهم عالم دين بالصلاح و الهدى ..

المدهش هنا ان الغناء كان حرفة الجوارى و لم يكن ابدا مهنة لحر او حرة !!!

ثم ماذا عن ملابسهن العارية اللاتى يغنين بها و ميوعتهن و تمايلهن , فهل يا ترى اذا سألنا رجل علم مثلا عن اغنية بوس الواوا او بحبك أه

او قرب كمان قرب هنا جنبى و هات شوقك على شوقى و هات حبك على حبى او هواك نسى الزما ااا   ااااااا   ااااااااان طبعه و قد وقفت

المغنية ترتدى ثيابا عارية الصدر و الزراعين و ربما جزء لا بأس به من الرجل !!! و بدأت فى التمايل و الميوعة باذلة جهدها فى تحسين صوتها

, تراه ماذا سيجيبنا حينئذ ؟!

الاسم الثانى : *الزور , اللغو*

قال تعالى و الذين لا يشهدون الزور و اذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما 

قال محمد بن الحنفية الزور هاهنا هو الغناء و قاله ليث عن مجاهد 

و قال الكلبى لا يحضرون مجالس الباطل

و الغو فى اللغة كل ما يلغى و يطرح و المعنى لا يحضرون مجالس الباطل و اذا مروا بكل ما يلغى من قول و عمل اكرموا انفسهم ان يقفوا عليه

او يميلوا اليه و يدخل فى هذا اعياد المشركين و الغناء و انواع الباطل كلها

الاسم الرابع : *الباطل*

الباطل ضد الحق و يراد به المعدوم الذى لا وجود له و الموجود الذى مضره اكثر من منفعته

قال رجل لابن عباس ما تقول فى الغناء احلال هو ام حرام فقال لا اقول حراما الا ما فى كتاب الله

فقال احلال هو ؟

فقال ولا اقول ذلك ثم قال ارأيت الحق و الباطل اذا جاءا يوم القيامة فأين يكون الغناء ؟

فقال الرجل مع الباطل

فقال له اذهب فقد افتيت نفسك

فهذا جواب ابن عباس عن غناء الأعراب الذى فيه ليس فيه مدح الخمر و الزنى و اللواط و التشبيب ( اظهار المفاتن ووصف الجمال ) و اصوات

المعثزف و الآلات فكيف بالله عليكم يكون قوله ان استمع لعبد الوهاب و عبد المطلب و عبد الحليم و ام كلثوم و فايزة و نجاة و هانى شاكر

و عمرو دياب و هيفاء و عجرم ........ الخ

المتكلم هنا هو حبر هذا الأمة الذى دعى له الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم عند ولادته له فقال اللهم املأ جوفه فهما و علما و اجعله من 

عبادك الصالحين ثم قال صلى الله عليه و سلم لعمه : يا عم هذا عن قليل حبر أمتى و فقيهها و المؤدى لتأويل التنزيل ..

و يقول ابن عباس ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كان فى بيت ميمونة فوضعت له وضوءا من الليل فقالت ميمونة يا رسول الله وضع لك

هذا ابن عباس فقال اللهم فقه فى الدين و علمه التأويل

ماذا نريد و من نتبع اذن اذا تجاوزنا قول ابن عباس حتى نبيح للنفس أهواءها ؟!
اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و اصحاب المذاهب الأربعة جعلوه باطلا و نحن نبحث عن من يبيحه لنا

اقسم بالله العظيم لن تجد عالما بكتاب الله و سنة رسوله يبيح ما نسمعه الآن فى عصرنا هذا من الغناء 

من قال بأن الغناء ( كأحد انواع الفنون ) يهذب الروح و يسمو بالنفس و يرتقى بالمجتمعات !! .. من قال بهذا

انظروا اخوانى اكرمكم الله :

قال ابن مسعود الغناء ينبت النفاق فى القلب كما ينبت الماء الزرع 

و يقول مؤلف الكتاب ( ففروا الى الله ) ان من خواص الغناء انه يلهى القلب و يصده عن فهم القرءان و تدبره و العمل بما فيه , فإن الغناء و القرءان

لا يجتمعان فى القلب ابدا 

و قال بعض العارفين ان السماع يورث النفاق فى قوم و العناد فى قوم و الكذب فى قوم و الفجور فى قوم و الرعونة فى قوم و اكثر ما يورث 

عشق الصدور و استحسان الفواحش و ادمانه يثقل القرءان على القلب

لقد بحثت عن رابط لكتاب ففروا الى الله لمن اراد قراءته و هاهو الرابط بين يديكم

http://www.sfhatk.com/vb/uploaded/471_01237272544.zip

----------


## طريق

> من تتبع ما اختلف فيه العلماء و أخذ بالرخص من اقاويلهم  تزندق أو كاد .. ( ابو عمرو بن الصلاح )
> 
> لو أخذت برخصة كل عالم او زلة كل عالم اجتمع فيك الشر كله ( الامام احمد )
> 
> http://www.sfhatk.com/vb/uploaded/471_01237272544.zip


*عزيزي ليدر
ثمة ما أود أن أتداخل به هنا إذا أذنت..
هذه الأقاويل مقتطعة من السياق، ليس السياق الكتابي أو السردي لها فحسب ولكن السياق التاريخي أيضا، وبغض النظر عن شخصية القائل ،فابن الصلاح مثلا من العلماء المعروفين بالتشدد وإليه تعزى الفتوى الغريبة التي انفرد بها بين علماء عصره وتكفر من يشتغل من المسلمين بالمنطق!!، أقول أنه بعيدا عن ذلك فإن القائل في هذين الاستشهادين بغض النظر عن شخصيته ينطلق من مفهوم (الأخذ بالرخص) وهو مفهوم يحتاج إلى وقفة من أجل مناقشته واستيعابه. فما هو (الأخذ) أصلا. الأخذ المقصود واضح أنه اتباع أقوال العلماء، واتباع أقوال العلماء له شروط، فأنا لا آخذ فقط إذ يمكن أن أدع أيضا، وشروط اتباع أقوال العلماء هي الاقتناع بعد الاطلاع على أدلتهم النقلية والعقلية، ومن ثم يعد الأخذ بالرخص أو بغير الرخص أمرا مشروعا وجائزا ولا غبار عليه إذا توافرت له شروط الأخذ، ومن ثم يعد أمرا معيبا إذا كان اتباعا أعمى ولم تتوافر له هذه الشروط، شروط الفهم والاقتناع. وإلى هذا المعنى ينصرف سياق العبارة، أي أن الأخذ بالرخص أخذا غير مشروط بالاقتناع أو عبر الاتباع الأعمى أمر مرفوض. أما إذا أخذت بالرخص أو رفضتها بناء على إطلاع وتفكير متمهل وبنية خالصة لوجه الله والحقيقة فأنت في حل من هذا التحرج أو الفخ الذي تحذر منه العبارتان.
وعليه فلا حرج عليك أو علي أو أي مسلم آخر أن يأخذ ما يراه صالحا ومقنعا من رخص العلماء وأن يدع ما يراه غير كذلك. أما الأخذ بها كلها أو تركها كلها هو الذي تستنكره العبارتان لأنه غير مشروط بالعقل
وبالنسبة للنظرة الفقهية للغناء فإنه لا حجة لأحد على أحد في الإسلام وهو دين العقل إلا بالدليل النقلي أو العقلي، والصحابة والأئمة الأربعة هم أشخاص لهم مواقعهم الهامة في التاريخ الإسلامي ولهم مقاماتهم العلية في قلب وعقل كل مسلم، لكن أراءهم هي أراء بشرية مشروطة بالسياق الاجتماعي والتاريخي الذي عاشوه، وهم محدودون بحدود مجتمعاتهم، أذواقها ورؤاها وتطورها، وهم ليسوا حجة على غيرهم منالمسلمين في عصور الإسلام الكثيرة المتعاقبة، لقد قال الرسول الكريم إن الحلال بين والحرام بين ولو كان الغناء حراما، وهو كان منتشرا شأنه اليوم وقت نزول القرآن في مكة والجزيرة والعالم كله، لنزلت أيات تحريمه صريحة، أليس كذلك؟!
تحية ومودة   
*

----------


## a_leader

> *عزيزي ليدر
> ثمة ما أود أن أتداخل به هنا إذا أذنت..
> 
> *


اهلا بك اخى الكريم 



> *
> وبالنسبة للنظرة الفقهية للغناء فإنه لا حجة لأحد على أحد في الإسلام وهو دين العقل إلا بالدليل النقلي أو العقلي، والصحابة والأئمة الأربعة هم أشخاص لهم مواقعهم الهامة في التاريخ الإسلامي ولهم مقاماتهم العلية في قلب وعقل كل مسلم، لكن أراءهم هي أراء بشرية مشروطة بالسياق الاجتماعي والتاريخي الذي عاشوه، وهم محدودون بحدود مجتمعاتهم، أذواقها ورؤاها وتطورها، وهم ليسوا حجة على غيرهم من المسلمين في عصور الإسلام الكثيرة المتعاقبة، لقد قال الرسول الكريم إن الحلال بين والحرام بين ولو كان الغناء حراما، وهو كان منتشرا شأنه اليوم وقت نزول القرآن في مكة والجزيرة والعالم كله، لنزلت أيات تحريمه صريحة، أليس كذلك؟!
> تحية ومودة   
> *


سيكون الرد خروجا عن سياق الموضوع اخى و اسمح بالرد فى موضوع منفصل

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?145600

----------


## اليمامة

*الجميل والمقدس...
............،
مازلت أرتجف..أرتجافة قلب يهوى الجميل ويتعبد فى المقدس..
حنين هنا ...فى هذه المنطقة..جعلتموه موجعا...حد الارتعاش..
مازلت أنتظر الفعل الانسانى بشغف..ومازلت أنتظر تصالح حتمى ما بين هذا الجميل وذاك المقدس..
مازلت أنتظر هنا معك عزيزتى جيهان..
هل لازالت هناك بارقة؟..
أى بارقة..
فاليوم..
اليوم على الخصوص..
الوجع هناك..فى القلب يزداد..
ربما هو الحزن من الغياب المفاجىء..والذهول..
وهأنذا عزيزتى كالمسكينة..
تصحبنى ضربات قلب أشعر بها مضطربة..
.............،
أقبع هنا..
لمجرد الراحة النفسية 
التى أستعذبها
 كأننى فى قبلتى 
ومحرابى المفقود..
هنا وحولى الألوان..
أود لو أن أنثرها على الجدران
لأشكل بهاأحاسيس تجريدية..
ودوامات من التلاقى والعذاب..
ستفهمينها مؤكدا
وسيفهمها كل الهائمين فى خبايا هذا العالم
والقائمين على فك أسراره وطلاسمه..
سامحينى ..
ربما خرجت عن موضوعك..
هو هذا الموضوع..
الذى يقبل الأحتواء كله..
أحتواء أى شىء يتعلق بالنفس والروح والكيان كله..
مازلت أنظر من بعيد لعل الرؤية تتضح أكثر
وينبثق شعاع من النور وسط العتمة الطاغية..
...........،
مازلت أنظر..

هناك..
وأنتظر من بعيد..
أنتظر..*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

مشاركه خطأ 
ارجو حذفها 

معذره

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب

لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب
> 
> لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*



الشكر موصول لكم على مجهودكم ومهمتكم الشاقة ...كان الله فى عونكم ..،،
وفقكم الله دوما لإختيار الأصلح والاجدر... وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء
تحياتى

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000مبروك يا جيهان حصول موضوعك الراقى على وسام حورس
الحقيقة الموضوع ده بالذات من أجمل الموضوعات التى قرأتها فى المنتدى منذ إشتراكى فيه عام 2004
من كل قلبى أشكرك وأتمنى لك كل توفيق ونجاح
 :f:

----------


## nova_n

أختى جيهان

ألف مبروك الفوز موضوع مهم
يارب دائما النجاح

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الف مبروك يا جيهان حورس البرونزي

ربنا يوفقك دايماً ويسعدك 



في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الف مبروك حصول الموضوع علي 
البرونزي لانه يستحق فعلا 
موضوع متميز ..
وحوار كان قويا علي مستوي الاطراف فيه 
ارجو ان تتكرر مثل هذه الموضوعات القيمه 
فلوجودها تكون الفائده والرجاء . .. 

الف مبروك جيهان 
ومن تميز لتميز ان شاء الله

----------


## اليمامة

ألف مبروك يا جيهان..
خالص تمنياتى لك بالمزيد من النجاح ان شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> [/CENTER]
> الفن .... هو القدرة على الخلق ...على الصنع والابداع فى هذا الخلق والصنع
> 
>  الفن .... هو صنيعة الانسان الكبرى التى لم يشاركه فيها مخلوق من مخلوقات الله سبحانه وتعالى
> 
>  الفن .... هو الفعل الوحيد الذى يتشارك فيه عقل الإنسان - المغرور بقدراته- وروحه التى هى من أمر رب العزة والتى لا يعرف سرها سواه سبحانه وتعالى
> 
>  الفن .... هو المحتوى الجذاب والإطار البراق الذى من الممكن أن يحوى أى رسالة يود الفنان إيصالها الى عموم البشر وتتحدد قيمة هذا الفن بمدى سمو أو إنحطاط هذه الرسالة
> 
> ...


جميلة وصريحة دايما يا جيهان فى جميع أرائك ومفهومك ,, جواك فنانة بجد .. :xmas 9: 
مبرووووووووووك وسام التميز ... :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*

الف الف مبروك جيجى ...*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

مبروك جيهان وعقبال القادم

----------


## فراشة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعلم أن مشاركتي في الموضوع متأخرة جدا 

ولكني ويعلم الله كنت أجاهد نفسي كي أرغمها على الصمت

ولكني لم أستطع .. أحسست أن واجبي نحو ديني يحتم عليّ الإفصاح عن رأيي

ويعلم الله أنه ليس من باب الهجوم على أحد ولكن فقط حتى لا أشعر بالتقصير

تجاه ديني ولو بكلمةٍ حق أكتمها فربما يكون لها تأثير إيجابي لدى البعض
* 
*أ**ختى الفاضلة* 

*إسمحي لي أن ارد فقط على بعض النقاط في الموضوع*
*وفي البداية أؤكد أنه لا يوجد أي تعارض أو غموض في العلاقة بين الجميل والمقدس* 
*وهذا مانراه في هذه الكلمات من بحثٍ للدكتور (سعيد توفيق) بعنوان:* 

* «الجميل والمقدس في خبرتي الدين والفن»،*

*توصل فيه د. توفيق الى ان خبرتي الفن والدين كانتا ـ في الاصل ـ ملتحمتين ومرتبطتين بوشائج قربى عديدة، ولكنهما ـ لاسباب تاريخية سياسية ـ قد بوعد بينهما، واصبحتا منفصلتين، بل ومتناقضتان احيانا. اي ان التعارض بين الفن والدين لم يكن لاسباب متأصلة في طبيعة كل منهما، وانما هي لأسباب تاريخية طرأت على الوعي، وافسدت فهم وتأويل ماهيتهما.**بصور متباينة في حدتها وذلك بعد انفصال الفن عن الدين او بالأحرى* 
* (علمنة الفن) منذ عصر النهضة الاوروبية،* 




> *فقد إنقسم علماء ورجال الدين فى رأيهم حول هذه العلاقة الى رأيين لا ثالث لهما..*


*وهم كما ذكرتِ إما معارض بشدة أو متحفظ ..* 
* أي أنه لم يرد رأي واحد يدعي الإباحة المطلقة حتى نستند إليه*




> *اليس الرقص هو تعبير طبيعى ويكاد يكون فطرى عن سعادة الإنسان أو حتى حزنه ...*


*اختى الفاضلة الدين لا يتعارض مع الفطرة السوية والتعبير الصحيح عن المشاعر بشتى صورها وكما يضع حدا للحزن بعدم لطم الخدود وشق الجيوب فإنه يعارض المبالغة في الفرح بوسائل مخالفة للشرع* 

*ووجدت أفضل كلمات يمكن بها الرد على هذه الجزئية هي فتوى فضيلة الشيخ القرضاوي بشأن الرقص والذي يعتبر نوع من أنواع الفن* *أي أنه جزء من كل*

 *الرقص المباح* :

 *فمن المباح: رقص الرجال في المناسبات السارة، بما لا يكشف عورة، ولا يؤذي أحدا، ولا يعطل عن صلاة أو واجب، ولا ينافي قيمة دينية أو خلقية حث عليها الإسلام.* 
 *وأوضح دليل على مشروعية هذا النوع هو: رقص الحبشة بحرابهم في مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في يوم عيد بمشهده وتشجيعه وحثه لهم، حتى كان يقول لهم: " دونكم يا بني أرفدة " وهو اسم ينادى به الحبشة. كما يقال للروم: يا بني الأصفر، ونحو ذلك.* 
 *روى الشيخان وغيرهما عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: دخل عليَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعندي جاريتان تغنيان بغناء بعاث، فاضطجع على الفراش، وحول وجهه، ودخل أبو بكر فانتهرني، وقال: مزمارة الشيطان عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فأقبل عليه رسول الله، وقال: دعهما، فلما غفل غمزتهما فخرجتا.* 
 *قالت: وكان يوم عيد فيه السودان (أي الحبشة) بالدرق والحراب، فإما سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإما قال: " تشتهين تنظرين؟ " فقلت: نعم، فأقامني وراءه، خدي على خده، وهو يقول: "دونكم يا بني أرفدة" حتى إذا مللت، قال: "حسبك"؟ قلت: نعم. قال: "فاذهبي".( متفق عليه، كما في اللؤلؤ والمرجان (513) والدرق: الترس إذا كان من جلود فيه خشب.)* 
 *وروى الشيخان أيضا عن أبي هريرة قال: بينا الحبشة يلعبون عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحرابهم، دخل عمر، فأهوى إلى الحصى، فحصبهم بها، فقال: "دعهم يا عمر".(متفق عليه. اللؤلؤ والمرجان514 )* 
 *(وروى الإمام أحمد في مسنده عن علي رضي الله عنه: أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجعفر وزيد (أي ابن حارثة) فقال لزيد: أنت موالي (وفي رواية: أنت أخونا ومولانا) فحجل، قال: وقال لجعفر: أنت أشبهت خَلْقي وخُلُقي، فحجل وراء زيد، قال: وقال لي: أنت مني، وأنا منك، قال: فحجلت وراء جعفر* 
 *والحجل: أن يرفع رِجْلا ويقفز على الأخرى من الفرح. وقد يكون بالرجلين إلا أنها تسمى قفزا.* 
 *والحجل هو ضرب من الرقص، وإنما رقص زيد وجعفر وعلي رضي الله عنهم، تعبيرا عن فرحهم بثناء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على كل منهم.* 
 *وتأسيسا على ذلك لا نجد أي حرج شرعي في الرقصات الشعبية المشهورة المتوارثة في الأقطار العربية والإسلامية المختلفة، والتي يمارسها الناس في المناسبات السارة مثل الأعياد الدينية، والذكريات القومية، والأفراح الشعبية، كما في رقصات العرضة والرقص بالسيف في بلاد الخليج، ورقصات (الدبكة) في فسلطين وبلاد الشام بصفة عامة، ومثل التحطيب واللعب بالعصا في مصر. وفي كل بلد نجد ألوانا من الرقص الشعبي المعبر عن الفرحة والابتهاج، ليس فيه تكسر ولا تخنث، ولا يعمد إلى أي نوع من أنواع الإثارة. ومثل هذا لا ينكر شرعا.* 
 *ومما يدخل في هذا: رقص النساء في الأعراس، بعضهن مع بعض، مجاملة للعروس، إذا لم يشتمل*
 *..*
*وما عدا ذلك فهو غير مباح* 




> *اليس مننا إخوتى .... الفناااااان ؟؟؟؟*


*أليس الفنان بشراً ؟؟* 

*ألا يعرف شرع الله وتنطبق عليه حدوده وثوابه وعقابه؟*
*ألا يخضع لأعراف وعادات مجتمعه؟*

*هل استثنى الله الفنان وأعطاه حرية مطلقة في التعبير عن كل مابداخله* 
* سواء كان نافعاً أو ضاراً؟*




> *كيف يتأتى لدين هو أعظم الأديان السماوية ومتممها وأكثرها تكاملاً وكمالاً ومراعاة لإحتياجات الإنسان الطبيعية والجسدية والنفسية ان يقف رجاله هذا الموقف الغامض من الفنون ؟؟؟؟*


*الموقف واضح أختى الفاضله .. والجدل حول العلاقة بين الدين والفن لن ينتهي لأنه يوجد دائما من يحاولون نشر الإباحية تحت شعار الإبداع البشري اللا محدود*

*والإسلام هو أعظم الأديان وأكثرها مراعاتاً لإحتياجات الإنسان الطبيعية والجسدبة والنفسية وقد أوجد الله غريزة الجوع وطالبنا أن نتحكم فيها بالصوم أو بألا نسرق لنأكل*
*وأوجد الغريزة الجنسية وطالبنا ألا نزني لكي نشبع رغبتنا منها وغيرها من الغرائز والحدود*




> *(إن الله جميل يحب الجمال)*
> 
>  *رواه مسلم*


*
ما المقصود بالجمال هنا ؟ وهل كل مايقدم من فن به الجمال المقصود؟*
*وهل الجمال الذي يحبه الله يكون في إظهار العورات واستباحة المحرمات؟*
*وجميعنا يعلم ان أول عقوبة لآدم عندما عصى ربه كانت التعري*
*فهل التعري عقوبة أم فن وجمال؟*

*وأوجه سؤالاً لكل من يتفق مع مبدأ الحرية المطلقة للفنان

هل تقبل ان تجلس إبنتك أو زوجتك عارية ليرسمها فنان؟*





> *هل للفن حدود ؟؟ هل نستطيع أن نحد خيال أحد ؟؟ هل نستطيع أن نضع شروطاً لإبداع فنان ؟؟؟؟؟*


*نعم للفن حدود .. وحدوده ما أحل الله*

* فهو يخضع للقانون الكوني .. فهل الفن مطلق أم نسبي* *؟*

*ألا يخضع للحرية؟ وهل الحرية يجب أن تكون مطلقة؟*

*وإذا كانت مطلقة .. لماذا تحكمنا قوانين؟ ولماذا لهذه القاعة قوانين تحكمها؟*

*أليس ما يدور بهذه القاعة نوع من أنواع الفن؟*




> *الفنان هو إنسان له طبيعة خاصة ومزاج خاص وهذه حقيقة لا يمكن إنكارها*


*نعم ولكني أكرر أنه بشر ويخضع للقانون الإلهي الذي وضع الثواب لمن يلتزم به 

والعقاب لمن يحيد ويخرج عنه** ولم يستثني الفنان في أي نص من نصوصه*





> *والتأمل فى دنيا الله وفى خلق الله هى أولى الخطوات نحو إيمان حقيقى وقوى –*


*أمرنا الله جميعا بإعمال عقلنا وبالتأمل والنظر في الكون وفي أنفسنا*

*وإذا لم يتجاوز الفنان حدود ما أمرنا الله به فمرحباً به وبفنه*

*أما أن يكون التأمل بالمعصية .. فهذا مالايقبله عقل ولا دين*






> *لماذا تحكمنا هذه الإزدواجية الغريبة فى الحكم على عمل فنى ما ؟؟؟؟*


*

لأننا بشر ولسنا ملائكة .. وعمل المعصية لا يستوجب المكابرة وانكار انها معصية*

*فالبعض يستلذ لطعم الخمر فيشربها*

*وهو يعلم جيداً بعقوبة شارب الخمر*

*وكثير منا يكسل عن الصلاة وهو معترف بذنبه*



> *وإليكم بعض الآراء التى قرأتها وتحدثت عن الفن ومفهومه ودوره فى حياة الشعوب*


*
والرد عليها جميعا بقوله تعالى:*

*فَأَمَّا الزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَاءً وَأَمَّا مَا يَنْفَعُ النَّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي الْأَرْضِ -*




> *وفى النهاية إخوتى وددت أن أنوه أننى بطرحى هذا الموضوع لا أقيم ثورة ولا أشكك فى ثوابت دينية أو نصوص مقدسة وإنما أنقل لكم (معاناة شخصية)*
>  *فلقد فُطِرتُ على حب الفنون ... كل الفنون*


*
وفي النهاية الفن محدود بما لايخالف الشرع والعرف*

*فلم يمنحه الله إستثناءاً خاصاً ولم يعطه الحرية المطلقة*

*الحلال بين والحرام بين و بينهما أمور متشابهه*

*وكل من يداخله الشك .. فاليستفتي قلبه

وإن شاء الله سترشده فطرته السليمة*


*خالص تقديري للجميع
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا فراشة بك مرة اخرى فى المنتدى ..  وفى قاعة المناقشات ..وفى موضوعى الجميل والمقدس (وسامحينى على التأخير فلم تواتينى فرصة للترحيب بك من جديد بيننا سوى الان) ولا عليكى من التاخير ياعزيزتى فخير لك انت تأتى متأخراً على الا تاتى أبداً ...




> *ولكني ويعلم الله كنت أجاهد نفسي كي أرغمها على الصمت
> 
> ولكني لم أستطع .. أحسست أن واجبي نحو ديني يحتم عليّ الإفصاح عن رأيي
> 
> ويعلم الله أنه ليس من باب الهجوم على أحد ولكن فقط حتى لا أشعر بالتقصير
> 
> تجاه ديني ولو بكلمةٍ حق أكتمها فربما يكون لها تأثير إيجابي لدى البعض
> *


 ولماذا الصمت ياعزيزتى فانا ان لم تخنى الذاكرة اعرف انك كنت موجودة ومتفاعلة معنا فى المنتدى وقت طرح هذا الموضوع وقبل فترة انقطاعك التى لا اعلم اسبابها لماذا اذن آثرت الصمت وكتمان رأيك ايا كان خاصة ان مثل رأيك هذا واكثر منه حدة و رفض لفكرة الموضوع  قد طرح بالفعل ...اعتب عليكى صمتك اختى فان لم نتحرر بآرائنا ونعلنها للجميع ما كنا لنستحق الحرية التى ننادى بها ليل نهار فى مجتمعاتنا العربية... وعلى كل حال سعيدة ان افرجت عن رأيك اخيرا...
ولكن اسمحى لى فإننى أسجل تحفظى الشديد على دافعك الذى وضحتيه للمشاركة الا وهو( الدفاع عن الدين )


 فلم يكن موضوعى ابدا ولن يكون - ولن اسمح لأحد ان يشكك فى هذا-  مجالا للنيل من الدين او العقيدة ولكنه فقط دعوة للتفكر والتدبر فى بعض احكامه المتعلقة بالفن واعتقد ان هذا من حق كل انسان بل ومأمورون به من الله سبحانه وتعالى  أيضاً ..

هناك اشكالية كبرى قابلت بعض الاخوة وخاصة المعترضين على الموضوع الا وهى انهم لم يدركوا الفارق بين موضوع (يطرح رأى )وموضوع (يطلب رأى) وفى الاقتباس الذى جئت به بنفسك فى اخر مشاركتك ماهو إلا اعلان واضح من كاتبة الموضوع انها تطلب راى وانها تنقل معاناة شخصية ...هناك شئ اخر هام يغفله الكثيرون وهو ضرورة الفصل بين (الشخصى )و(الموضوعى) أى فصل ماتم طرحه فى موضوع للنقاش من افكار واراء وبين صاحب الطرح نفسه ومعالم شخصيته واهتمامته وميوله  الشخصية ان وضعنا هاتين النقطتين فى اذهاننا لتفاعلنا بهدوء واريحية اكثر ولخرجنا بنتائج عظيمة...





> *إسمحي لي أن ارد فقط على بعض النقاط في الموضوع*
> *وفي البداية أؤكد أنه لا يوجد أي تعارض أو غموض في العلاقة بين الجميل والمقدس* 
> *وهذا مانراه في هذه الكلمات من بحثٍ للدكتور (سعيد توفيق) بعنوان:* 
> 
> * «الجميل والمقدس في خبرتي الدين والفن»،*
> 
> *توصل فيه د. توفيق الى ان خبرتي الفن والدين كانتا ـ في  الاصل ـ ملتحمتين ومرتبطتين بوشائج قربى عديدة، ولكنهما ـ لاسباب تاريخية  سياسية ـ قد بوعد بينهما، واصبحتا منفصلتين، بل ومتناقضتان احيانا. اي ان  التعارض بين الفن والدين لم يكن لاسباب متأصلة في طبيعة كل منهما، وانما هي  لأسباب تاريخية طرأت على الوعي، وافسدت فهم وتأويل ماهيتهما.**بصور متباينة في حدتها وذلك بعد انفصال الفن عن الدين او بالأحرى* 
> * (علمنة الفن) منذ عصر النهضة الاوروبية،*


صدقينى يا عزيزتى فهذا أكثر جزء فى مشاركتك إحترت فى كيفية الرد عليه...!!!!
 فسياق وضعك أو ذكرك لهذا المقال -الذى لم تأتى به كاملاً- يوضح انك تهاجمين الموضوع او تعترضين على هدفه فى حين انه دليل دامغ على مشروعية تساؤلاتى وانه قد سبق بحثها من قبل الباحثين بل وبطريقة أكثر جرأة بمراحل عن ما اتى فى الموضوع واقسم لك اننى لم اطلع على هذا المقال (الكنز) سوى الان فإننى وبعد قراءتى له أخاف ان يتهمنى البعض اننى قد اقتبست بعض افكاره او تساؤلاته لأطرحها هنا واسمحيلى ان آتى بالمقال كاملا حتى يتسنى للقارئ ان يعرف رأى الدكتور (سعيد توفيق) والباحث (على مبروك ) كاملا ودون إنتقاص او إجتزاء 






> الدين والفن.. صراع اصطنعته السياسة والعلمانية الأوروبية
> 
> لا تزال  تلك العلاقة المعقدة والمركبة بين الجميل والجليل، بين الابداع والمقدس،  بين الفن والدين، تثير عقول الباحثين، ونظر الدارسين، وتوجس الوعاظ،  وارتباك المتلقين، الى حد ادانة الاول او تحريمه او تقليص حدوده لحساب  الثاني، مقابل تطويق الثاني او عزله لحساب الاول، دون حدود (!)، او بالبحث  عن اشكال من التوفيق بين الاثنين، وكأنهما على طرفي نقيض. وهكذا صار  الالتباس عنواناً دائماً لتلك العلاقة التاريخية الانية، على الرغم من تغير  الزمان والمكان.
> الجامعة الاميركية بالقاهرة كلفت 17 باحثا، من مختلف  التخصصات، باستقصاء ابعاد هذه القضية، كما تتجلى في خبرتي الفن والدين،  وتولت المطبوعة الفصلية (الف التي تصدرها الجامعة) نشر جملة هذه الابحاث،  ومن بينها بحثان يتصلان مباشرة بهذه القضية، الاول للدكتور (سعيد توفيق)  بعنوان: «الجميل والمقدس في خبرتي الدين والفن»، والثاني للباحث (على  مبروك) بعنوان: «تأسيس التقديس: الشافعي نموذجا».
> وتوصل د. توفيق الى ان  خبرتي الفن والدين كانتا ـ في الاصل ـ ملتحمتين ومرتبطتين بوشائج قربى  عديدة، ولكنهما ـ لاسباب تاريخية سياسية ـ قد بوعد بينهما، واصبحتا  منفصلتين، بل ومتناقصتان احيانا. اي ان التعارض بين الفن والدين لم يكن  لاسباب متأصلة في طبيعة كل منهما، وانما هي لأسباب تاريخية طرأت على الوعي،  وافسدت فهم وتأويل ماهيتهما.
> بصور متباينة في حدتها ـ كما يقول د.  توفيق ـ وذلك بعد انفصال الفن عن الدين او بالأحرى (علمنة الفن) منذ عصر  النهضة الاوروبية، الذي ميزه روح المغامرة المدفوعة بالرغبة في اكتشاف  الطبيعة وعالم الانسان، بمنأى عن سلطة الدين، حيث سعى الفن ـ شأن العلم  والفلسفة ـ الى التحرر من الدين وبذلك تم استبعاد المقدس او الدين من مجال  الدنيوي، ووقع الانفصال بينهما. ومن ثم الى استبعاد الدين من مملكة الجميل.وعلى الجانب الآخر اتخذ الوعي الديني (وليس الدين) موقفا عدائيا صريحا ازاء  الفن، توجهه دوافع سياسية معينة، ويحكمه سباق حضاري معين، يتسم بالتدهور.  وهو ما تجلى في ثقافة الفترة المتأخرة من عصر القدماء، التي تميزت بخصومتها  لفن التصوير التمثيلي، او حين فرضت الامبراطورية الرومانية تقييدا واخمادا  نهائيا لحرية الخطابة والتعبير الشعري.
> او ما حدث من حركة تحطيم  الايقونات، التي نشأت داخل الكنيسة في القرنين السادس والسابع، مطالبة  بتحريم الايقونات في العبادة، اي تحريم التصاوير والتماثيل، التي تصور  السيد المسيح والحواريين والعائلة المقدسة، والتي تعد من الابداعات المميزة  للفن البيزنطي المسيحي. وهي الدعوة التي ساندها بعض الاباطرة، منذ القرن  السابع وحتى التاسع، وسنوا القرارات بشأنها، بدعوى تطهير الشعيرة من  الوثنية.
> تلك الروح العدائية للفن ـ والتي تتجلى الآن في عالمنا  الاسلامي ـ لا تعكس (فقط) حالة اغترابية للفن ـ كما يقول د. توفيق ـ بل  حالة اغترابية للدين، او ما يسميه «اغتراب الوعي الديني».
> كما يتخذ  الصراع بين الفن والدين شكلا آخر، عبر الدعوة الى ما يسمى «تديين الفن»  التي قد تعكس ـ ظاهريا ـ حالة من المصالحة، او المواءمة تنهي الصراع  بينهما، ولكنها في حقيقة الامر، كما يرى د. توفيق حالة تنزع الى تطويع الفن  للدين، اي استخدامه كأداة في ساحة الدين، التي لا تختلف في جوهرها عن  عملية استخدام الفن في خدمة السياسة او اية ايديلوجية. وهو ما يعني الاخفاق  في فهم طبيعة الفن، وقوانينه الذاتية، التي تحكم عملية ابداع الجميل،  وتسعى ـ بخلاف ذلك ـ الى تكريس الصراع بين الجميل والمقدس، حينما نتصورها  خصمين في معركة لابد ان يستوعب فيها احدهما (الدين) الآخر (الفن).وذلك على نحو ما يتجلى في مفهوم «اسلمة الفن»، الذي يحاول اصحابه فرض مفهوم  اخلاقي، مستمد من الخطاب الديني، الذي هو ـ في الاساس ـ ممارسة ثقافية،  خلعت على نفسها ضربا من التقديس. بحسب ما يذكره الباحث «على مبروك» في بحثه  «تأسيس التقديس: الشافعي نموذجا»، الذي يحاول ـ من خلاله تفكيك هذا النوع  من القداسة، الذي تنتجه الثقافة.
> ...








> *وهم كما ذكرتِ إما معارض بشدة أو متحفظ ..* 
> * أي أنه لم يرد رأي واحد يدعي الإباحة المطلقة حتى نستند إليه*


وهل ناديت انا بهذه الإباحة المطلقة التى تتحدثين عنها ..!!! من الواضح انك لم تتابعى الردود جيدا اختى ولك العذر فالموضوع طويل والاحاطة بكل تفاصيله صعبة الى حد كبير ولكن اريدك ان تقرأى هذا الرد لى على ابن رشد المصرى لتفهمى وجهة نظرى فى نقطة الاباحة المطلقة التى ذكرتيها 






> أخى العزيز .... إبن رشد المصرى
> أهلاً بك معنا وبرأيك الجرئ تماما والذى لم تدهشنى جرأته بالطبع 
> بداية اسمح لى بحذف الصورة التى أرفقتها بمشاركتك وعن نفسى لا اعترض على معناها أو فحواها
> بل  على العكس لقد إتطلعت على عشرات من هذه النوعية من الصور والتماثيل وأعجبت  بالكثير منها أيضاً  وفى الواقع لم أقم بحذفها أيضاً فور رؤيتى لها ولكنى  فعلت هذا وأنا بصدد الرد عليك مباشرة حتى تتفهم وجهة نظرى فى الحذف والذى  ستعرفه بعد لحظات ....
> 
> أولاً لقد إعترفت -ولعلك إفتخرت أيضاً-  بإمتلاكك لموهبتى الرسم والكتابة وفى الواقع إنى أغبطك عليهما وأعتب عليك  لتخليك عن إحداهما وهى موهبة الرسم....
> لابد أن نتفق فى البداية يا  أخى أن الفن أى فن يكون نابع من ثقافة ومجتمع ودين وأخلاق وخبرات وطباع  فردية وحتى أهواء شخصية وأشياء كثيرة جدا لا حصر لها ....ولكى أقترب بك مما  أود قوله سأتحدث عن نفسى وليس عن أحد آخر...،،
>  انا لم تستهوينى فى وقت  من الأوقات الأساطير اليونانية ولم يشتعل فى قلبى الفضول مثلاً للتبحر  فيها والانبهار بالألياذة والأوديسا لهوميروس رغم عبقريتهم الأدبية  والشعرية وربما الفكرية أيضا ....!!! فى البداية لم أجد مبرراً واضحاً  يدفعنى للعزوف عنها ولكن مع الوقت شعرت ان سيطرة (الروح الوثنية) على صياغة  هذه الملاحم والاساطير هى ما كانت تصرفنى عنها إذاً حدث هذا العزوف منى  بناء عن هوية دينية متغلغلة بداخل نفسى وروحى لم أستطع الفكاك منها ولا  تحرير ذائقتى من تأثيرها 
> هذا فن له عبقريته التى لا تُنكر وربما كانت  الإحاطة به أكبر من مدركاتى ومعارفى والتى تأثرت ولا ريب من نشأتى وبيئتى  وعشرات العوامل والمتغيرات التى أحاطت بى ....ولكن هذا ما حدث معى وأعتقد  انه ما حدث مع معظمنا أيضاً ....
> ...


ولن انسى ان اذكر فى هذا السياق (سياق قراءة الروايات التى تحلل بعض النقائص البشرية وتغوص فيها) أن أحييكِ على إختيارك الاكثر من رائع لرواية انا كارنينا فهى من جواهر الادب العالمى ولكن واعتقد انه لم يغب على فطنتك ان الرواية تروى قصة (إمرأة خائنة ) بكل معنى الكلمة هذا ان نظرنا لها بنفس منظورك لتحليل الفن ...



> * 
> ملحوظة : قُدمت هذه الرواية في فيلم عربي بعنوان نهرالحب وجسدت فيه دور البطلة فاتن حمامه وشاركها
> 
> عمر الشريف وزكي رستم وهو من أروع كلاسيكيات السينما العربية
> 
> *


بالفعل عزيزتى فهو من اجمل أفلام السينما أو الفن السابع كما يصفوه وقد قدم الرواية مخرج عظيم مصرها للسينما وهو عز الدين ذو الفقار ولكن عاب عليه البعض دفاعه عن خيانة زوجه ووضعها فى مرتبة تقترب من القديسين رغم خيانتها ولكن هذا هو الفن وجهات ونظر ورؤى مختلفة قد نتفق أو نختلف معها ومن هنا تأتى خطورته وحساسية التعامل معه سواء على مستوى التلقى أو الإبداع 




> *اختى الفاضلة الدين لا يتعارض مع الفطرة السوية والتعبير  الصحيح عن المشاعر بشتى صورها وكما يضع حدا للحزن بعدم لطم الخدود وشق  الجيوب فإنه يعارض المبالغة في الفرح بوسائل مخالفة للشرع*


اتفق معك تماما فى هذا ولكننى اود لفت نظرك لشئ هام هنا وهو ان ما تتحدثين عنه هنا هى مجرد ممارسات ثقافية (متخلفة وجاهلة) محدودة بمجتمعاتها وبيئاتها وليست ممارسات فطرية فطر عليها كل البشر وكان أحد أدوار الدين الأساسية هى تهذيب هذه الممارسات خاصة انها كانت منتشرة فى الجزيرة العربية وقت نزول الوحى 

ايضا حتى المبالغة فى الفرح والتعبير عنه بشرب الخمور أو بإرتكاب الفواحش هو شئ مرهون ببيئة ووبنشئة الفرد وليست فعل أصيل يقوم به كل انسان عند شعوره بالفرح والسعادة ما تتحدثين عنه هنا هى ممارسات مشينة وليست غرائز موجودة فى كل الناس بكل تأكيد ...



> *ووجدت أفضل كلمات يمكن بها الرد على هذه الجزئية هي فتوى فضيلة الشيخ القرضاوي بشأن الرقص والذي يعتبر نوع من أنواع الفن* *أي أنه جزء من كل*
> 
>  *الرقص المباح* :
> 
>  *فمن المباح: رقص الرجال في  المناسبات السارة، بما لا يكشف عورة، ولا يؤذي أحدا، ولا يعطل عن صلاة أو  واجب، ولا ينافي قيمة دينية أو خلقية حث عليها الإسلام.* 
>  *وأوضح دليل على مشروعية هذا  النوع هو: رقص الحبشة بحرابهم في مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في يوم  عيد بمشهده وتشجيعه وحثه لهم، حتى كان يقول لهم: " دونكم يا بني أرفدة "  وهو اسم ينادى به الحبشة. كما يقال للروم: يا بني الأصفر، ونحو ذلك.* 
>  *روى الشيخان وغيرهما عن  عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: دخل عليَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعندي  جاريتان تغنيان بغناء بعاث، فاضطجع على الفراش، وحول وجهه، ودخل أبو بكر  فانتهرني، وقال: مزمارة الشيطان عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فأقبل عليه  رسول الله، وقال: دعهما، فلما غفل غمزتهما فخرجتا.* 
>  *قالت: وكان يوم عيد فيه  السودان (أي الحبشة) بالدرق والحراب، فإما سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وإما قال: " تشتهين تنظرين؟ " فقلت: نعم، فأقامني وراءه، خدي على خده، وهو  يقول: "دونكم يا بني أرفدة" حتى إذا مللت، قال: "حسبك"؟ قلت: نعم. قال:  "فاذهبي".( متفق عليه، كما في اللؤلؤ والمرجان (513) والدرق: الترس إذا كان  من جلود فيه خشب.)* 
>  *وروى الشيخان أيضا عن أبي  هريرة قال: بينا الحبشة يلعبون عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحرابهم، دخل  عمر، فأهوى إلى الحصى، فحصبهم بها، فقال: "دعهم يا عمر".(متفق عليه. اللؤلؤ  والمرجان514 )* 
> ...


احترم جدا راى الشيخ القرضاوى ولك كل الشكر ان اتيت بفتواه الهامة تلك وايضا هذا ليس بمستغرب على شيخنا الفاضل الذى استوطن الجزيرة العربية لعشرات السنين ويدرك أهمية مثل هذا التراث الذى يعيشون عليه (تراث الرقص الشعبى) مما دفعه لتفهم دوافعه وملابساته وانه لا يمت بصلة لما يقولون عنه أنه محرك للغرائز او يدفع على إرتكاب فحش وانا معك أرفض التعرى او الإبتذال فى هذا الشأن ولكن ما دفعنى للتساؤل حول هذه القضية هو رغبتى المعلنة فى إخضاع كافة الفنون للبحث والتمحيص حتى ندرك حكمة منع أو تحريم بعضها ...




> *أليس الفنان بشراً ؟؟* 
> 
> *ألا يعرف شرع الله وتنطبق عليه حدوده وثوابه وعقابه؟*
> *ألا يخضع لأعراف وعادات مجتمعه؟*
> 
> *هل استثنى الله الفنان وأعطاه حرية مطلقة في التعبير عن كل مابداخله* 
> * سواء كان نافعاً أو ضاراً؟*


ومع انك لم تدركى جيدا غرضى من التساؤل آلا وهو اننا جميعنا اقتربنا بشكل او بآخر من فنان فى حياتنا وندرك جيدا مبلغ إختلافه عن الآخرين ومدى سمو روحه ونزوعها للخير فى اغلب الأحيان الا اننى سأجيب عن تساؤلاتك ...بالطبع يا عزيزتى لابد لنا ولأى كائنا من كان أن يخضع لشرع الله ولعادات مجتمعه واعرافه وثقافته والفنان نفسه ماهو الا نتاج كل هذا سواء شاء ام أبى ..ما يحدث هو ان هناك من لا يتوانى عن النيل من الفنان ومن ابداعه وأحاطته بدائرة التحريم وعدم الجواز بصورة غير مقبولة فى حين انهم لو تفهموا جوهر ديننا جيدا لإندهشوا من مدى تفهم الدين للفروق الانسانية بل وحسه المستمر على استشعار الجمال وابداعه ...




> *الموقف واضح أختى الفاضله .. والجدل حول العلاقة بين  الدين والفن لن ينتهي لأنه يوجد دائما من يحاولون نشر الإباحية تحت شعار  الإبداع البشري اللا محدود*
> 
> *والإسلام هو أعظم الأديان وأكثرها مراعاتاً لإحتياجات  الإنسان الطبيعية والجسدبة والنفسية وقد أوجد الله غريزة الجوع وطالبنا أن  نتحكم فيها بالصوم أو بألا نسرق لنأكل*
> *وأوجد الغريزة الجنسية وطالبنا ألا نزني لكي نشبع رغبتنا منها وغيرها من الغرائز والحدود*


أدعوكى ايضا هنا لقراءة اول ردودى فى الموضوع لتتفهمى وجهة نظرى فى هذا الجزء والذى لم يخرج كثيرا عن رأيك هذا 



> وقبل  أن نسترسل فى الحوار أختى الغالية لابد ان أوضح هنا شئ هام آلا وهو أن  المقصود بالفن  هو الفن الراقى والمحترم أياً كان نوعه   وليس الهزل  والابتذال الذى ملأ حياتنا وتسمى بالفن ظلماً وعدواناً تماما كما سمحوا  لأنفسهم بتسمية الخطيئة حباً وهكذا مسخوا الكلمة وابتذلوا معناها السامى  والراقى....،،
> 
> الفن مثله مثل أى قيمة فى هذا العالم من الممكن أن  يساء فهمها وتحرف وترتبط فى أذهان الناس بكل الموبقات والخطايا ...ولكن هذا  لا يعنى إصدار أحكام قاطعة ونهائية ظالمة بوأد هذه القيمة الرائعة  وتحريمها ينبغى أن ننظر للأمور نظرة أكثر عمقاً ونبحث فى جوهر الأشياء حتى  نستطيع فى النهاية أن نطهر كل القيم الجميلة فى حياتنا مما يدنسها ويسئ  اليها






> *ما المقصود بالجمال هنا ؟ وهل كل مايقدم من فن به الجمال المقصود؟*
> *وهل الجمال الذي يحبه الله يكون في إظهار العورات واستباحة المحرمات؟*
> *وجميعنا يعلم ان أول عقوبة لآدم عندما عصى ربه كانت التعري*
> *فهل التعري عقوبة أم فن وجمال؟*
> 
> *وأوجه سؤالاً لكل من يتفق مع مبدأ الحرية المطلقة للفنان
> 
> هل تقبل ان تجلس إبنتك أو زوجتك عارية ليرسمها فنان؟*


ولو اننى قد قمت بالرد على هذه الجزئية فى الاقتباس الذى أتيت به عاليه الا اننى سأجيب هنا ببعض التفصيل حينما نناقش قضية ما خطيرة وغير مقبولة من الغالبية العظمى من الناس - وانا منهم بالمناسبة- وهى قضية (التعرى فى الفن) لابد من وضع وجهات النظر المقابلة ليس من قبيل الموافقة عليه ولكن حتى يتسنى لنا دراستها وتفنيدها والوصول لحلول واقعية تخرجنا من مأزق حيرتنا فهذا هو غرض النقاش من الاساس فى هذه الأمور وقد كان بينى وبين الاخ العزيز (محمد حسين) نقاش رائع حول هذه النقطة أدعوكى لمتابعته على هذا الرابط 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread143174-9.html

واليك ردى عليه وارجوا ان تقرأيه بعناية 



> أخى العزيز .... ابن مصر
> 
> أعتبر مداخلتك من أكثر المداخلات التى أسعدتنى وهذا لإعتدالها ونبرة الهدوء الواضحة فيها  
> وبالمناسبة حديثك لم يكن أبداً حديث جاف أو غير متذوق للفن على العكس او هذا ما أراه انا فيه
> واسمح لى فقط بالتعليق على بعض النقاط 
> أولاً فيما يتعلق بإعترافك ان العلاقة بين الفن والدين يشوبها الحذر فهذا واقع وانا أؤيدك فيه تماما ولكن لماذا ؟؟
> لان  الفن يتدخل فيه دوماً الهوى والخيال والمزاج الشخصى للفنان وعلى قدر سواء  أو إتزان هذا الفنان يأتى فنه معبراً عنه وعن نفسيته ولأن الفنان.... إنسان  ....منه الفاسد ومنه الصالح منه قوى الإيمان ومنه ضعيفه فقد قيد أو وضع  الإسلام شروطا للفن لعل أبرزها هى ضرورة ان يجلب منفعة ما على الناس وان لا  يحرك غريزة أو شهوة وفى الحقيقة هذا شأن الإسلام دائماً مع أى من الأفعال  التى يأمر بها الناس إذ يقدم دائماً العمل الذى يجلب منفعة أو فائدة ما على  البشر عن أى عمل آخر ....
> إختلف الفنانون بالتأكيد بمدى تقيدهم أو  رضوخهم لهذه المعايير ومنهم من أساء لوجه الفن بشذوذهم وشطحهم ولكن هل نسمح  بالفاسد أن يطمس معالم الجميل ويقبحه لان هناك من أساء له وقدم صورة لا  نرضى عنها عن الفن ....!!!!!
> أعتقد أن هذا ظلم بين للفن ...،،
> ...











> *نعم للفن حدود .. وحدوده ما أحل الله*
> 
> * فهو يخضع للقانون الكوني .. فهل الفن مطلق أم نسبي* *؟*
> 
> *ألا يخضع للحرية؟ وهل الحرية يجب أن تكون مطلقة؟*
> 
> *وإذا كانت مطلقة .. لماذا تحكمنا قوانين؟ ولماذا لهذه القاعة قوانين تحكمها؟*
> 
> *أليس ما يدور بهذه القاعة نوع من أنواع الفن؟*


أحترم رأيك وأقدره كثيرا وللعلم فقد كان تساؤلى غرضه فعلا التساؤل والبحث عن إجابة لديك ولدى كل المشاركين وهذا ما حدث ...أشكرك




> *
> لأننا بشر ولسنا ملائكة .. وعمل المعصية لا يستوجب المكابرة وانكار انها معصية*
> 
> *فالبعض يستلذ لطعم الخمر فيشربها*
> 
> *وهو يعلم جيداً بعقوبة شارب الخمر*
> 
> *وكثير منا يكسل عن الصلاة وهو معترف بذنبه*


ربما اختلف معكِ قليلا فى هذا فبشريتنا او إنسانيتنا ليست مبررا أبداً لنرتكب هذه الإزدواجية التى أعتبرها شخصيا نوع من (النفاق) لا أرضاه لنفسى اولاحد 





> *والرد عليها جميعا بقوله تعالى:*
> 
> *فَأَمَّا الزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَاءً وَأَمَّا مَا يَنْفَعُ النَّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي الْأَرْضِ*


فى الواقع حيرنى استشهادك بهذه الاية الكريمة فهل اعتبرت تلك الاراء (زبدا يذهب جفاءً) يا عزيزتى وهى لكتاب ومثقفين لهم ثقلهم ومعارفهم الثقافية الواسعة ومنهم فنانون ايضا ..!! كنت اتمنى ان تناقشى هذه الاراء وتسجلى اعتراضك عليها بالدليل والحجة لا أكثرولكن هذا رأيك وأحترمه فى كل الأحوال 




> *وفي النهاية الفن محدود بما لايخالف الشرع والعرف*
> 
> *فلم يمنحه الله إستثناءاً خاصاً ولم يعطه الحرية المطلقة*
> 
> *الحلال بين والحرام بين و بينهما أمور متشابهه*
> 
>  *وكل من يداخله الشك .. فاليستفتي قلبه
> 
> وإن شاء الله سترشده فطرته السليمة*
> ...


لقد أجملت رأيك فى هذه الجملة الرائعة حقاً فلنستفتى قلوبنا عزيزتى ولنا فى اجتهادنا أجرا إن اخطانا واجران إن أصبنا ...واليك مشاركة هامة لى تجمل رؤيتى للموضوع أرجوا الإطلاع عليها 




> الاخوة الاعزاء المشاركين فى الموضوع
> تحياتى وتقدير لكم جميعا 
> اسمحوا  لى بهذه المداخلة الاستثنائية والتى لا اخص بها احدا بالرد عليه ولكننى  ربما اقوم فيها بالرد عليكم جميعا وسوف اقوم تباعا بالرد على كل مشاركة بما  تطلبه خصوصيتها واختلافها عن باقى المشاركات ....
> اردت اولا شكركم فقد  تفاعلتم فى الموضوع تفاعلا من ارقى ما يكون وللحق فلم اكن اتوقع ان يسفر  حوار بكل هذه الجدلية التى يحدثها عند اثارته فى اى محفل او مكان بكل هذه  المشاركات الثرية والقوية مهما اختلفت التوجهات والاراء ومغلف كل هذا فى  اطار رائع من التقدير والاحترام بين الجميع ...
> هناك بالفعل بعض  الاستثناءات ولكنها نادرة جدا ولم تؤثر على حالة الحوار الجيدة التى تكونت  وانى بكل صدق فى منتهى السعادة لهذا رغم الارهاق الشديد الذى اعترانى فى  متابعة او لنقل اللهاث وراء المشاركات للاحاطة بكل الاراء ومن ثم التفاعل  معها ....
> لم تخرج الاراء كثيرا عن ما توقعته عند شروعى فى كتابة  الموضوع بل على العكس فقد كانت نبرة الحدة فيها اقل كثيرا مما توقعت وهذا  شئ محمود ومطلوب بلا شك للوصول للحلول والنتائج المرضية 
> 
> اخوتى الاعزاء ....،،
> الحقيقة  ان اى جدلية نقاشية يكون احد اطرافها هو الانسان أو لنقل طبيعة الانسان   توقعنا فى مثل هذا المأزق الذى نحن فيه الان .... هذا لان الانسان كائن  محير ... تتقاذفه متغيرات لا حصر لها بدءاً من الإختلاف البديهى فى مستوى  الذكاء والتلقى البسيط والمباشر للاشياء والمعانى ومرورا بتوجهاته الخاصة  وميوله وأهواءه  وتأثيرات تنشئته وتربيته واهدافه الخاصة المعلن منها وغير  المعلن
> ...




تحياتى وتقديرى لك دائما

----------


## فراشة

*أهلا جيهان 

في البداية أشكرك لترحيبك الرقيق وردك الراقِ

إتفقنا معاً في بعض النقاط فاسمحي لي بعودة لتوضيح بعض النقاط 

الأخرى في مشاركتي والتي رأيت من ردك 

أنها كانت غير واضحة المعنى







فلم يكن موضوعى ابدا ولن يكون - ولن اسمح لأحد ان يشكك فى هذا- مجالا للنيل من الدين او العقيدة ولكنه فقط دعوة للتفكر والتدبر فى بعض احكامه المتعلقة بالفن واعتقد ان هذا من حق كل انسان بل ومأمورون به من الله سبحانه وتعالى أيضاً ..





عندما قمت بالرد كان ردي على نقاط إقتبستها من الموضوع الرئيسي

وأنا كقارئة رأيت في بعضها ما أثار حفيظتي وأنتِ تعلمين وكنتِ 

تتوقعين أن الموضوع كان ولا يزال مثيراً للكثير من الجدل 

والإعتراضات حسب رؤية كل قارئ






صدقينى يا عزيزتى فهذا أكثر جزء فى مشاركتك إحترت فى كيفية الرد عليه...!!!!
فسياق وضعك أو ذكرك لهذا المقال -الذى لم تأتى به كاملاً- يوضح انك تهاجمين الموضوع او تعترضين على هدفه فى حين انه دليل دامغ على مشروعية تساؤلاتى وانه قد سبق بحثها من قبل الباحثين بل وبطريقة أكثر جرأة بمراحل عن ما اتى فى الموضوع واقسم لك اننى لم اطلع على هذا المقال (الكنز) سوى الان فإننى وبعد قراءتى له أخاف ان يتهمنى البعض اننى قد اقتبست بعض افكاره او تساؤلاته لأطرحها هنا واسمحيلى ان آتى بالمقال كاملا حتى يتسنى للقارئ ان يعرف رأى الدكتور (سعيد توفيق) والباحث (على مبروك ) كاملا ودون إنتقاص او إجتزاء 




 لم يكن ليعنيني أن أقتبس المقال كاملأ فقد إقتبست منه الجزء الذي يشرح وجهة نظري 

- وهي أنه في الأصل لا يوجد تناقض بين الدين والفن والذي يجب أن يكون جزءاً منه وليس خارجاً عنه 

وأن التعارض بين الدين والفن أمر مفتعل من البعض والذين يريدون أن يجردوا الفن من القيم الدينية والأعراف الإجتماعية بحجة حرية الإبداع أو علمنة الفن

ولكني لا أعترض على الفن في إطار لا يخالف العرف والدين .. 

أما كونك إقتبست الفكرة أو لا فهذا أمر لم يخطر ببالي






وهل ناديت انا بهذه الإباحة المطلقة التى تتحدثين عنها ..!!! من الواضح انك لم تتابعى الردود جيدا اختى ولك العذر فالموضوع طويل والاحاطة بكل تفاصيله صعبة الى حد كبير ولكن اريدك ان تقرأى هذا الرد لى على ابن رشد المصرى لتفهمى وجهة نظرى فى نقطة الاباحة المطلقة التى ذكرتيها 





ردي هنا لم يكن موجه إليك بشكل خاص ولكن لكل من ينادي بالحرية المطلقة في الإبداع الفني بشتى أنواعه












ولن انسى ان اذكر فى هذا السياق (سياق قراءة الروايات التى تحلل بعض النقائص البشرية وتغوص فيها) أن أحييكِ على إختيارك الاكثر من رائع لرواية انا كارنينا فهى من جواهر الادب العالمى ولكن واعتقد انه لم يغب على فطنتك ان الرواية تروى قصة (إمرأة خائنة ) بكل معنى الكلمة هذا ان نظرنا لها بنفس منظورك لتحليل الفن ...




 
وأتيت من قبل بروايات عالمية وقصائد شعرية لشعراء عالميين وإن شاء الله سأقدم سلسلة من الروايات العالمية التي ارى أنها لها قيمة أدبية 

رغم إختلافي وإنتقادي لبعض مايخالف عقيدتنا فيها

ولكن من المؤكد ان البعض منها أعمال أدبية لها قيمتها كتجارب إنسانية 

مع قبولنا منها ما يناسبنا ورفضنا مايختلف معنا 

*


> *
> **
>  بالفعل عزيزتى فهو من اجمل أفلام السينما أو الفن السابع كما يصفوه وقد قدم الرواية مخرج عظيم مصرها للسينما وهو عز الدين ذو الفقار ولكن عاب عليه البعض دفاعه عن خيانة زوجه ووضعها فى مرتبة تقترب من القديسين رغم خيانتها ولكن هذا هو الفن وجهات ونظر ورؤى مختلفة قد نتفق أو نختلف معها ومن هنا تأتى خطورته وحساسية التعامل معه سواء على مستوى التلقى أو الإبداع*


*

عندما ذكرت الفيلم كملحوظة مع الرواية فقط حاولت أن أقرب للقارئ فكرة الرواية من خلال عمل ربما يتذكره

ولا ننكر أن العمل يعتبر من كلاسيكيات السينما لنجاحه في تناول القصه وعرضها بأسلوب فني شيق بالرغم مما ذكرتِ من إنتقادات وجهت له 

وهذا يؤكد وجهة نظري وهي ..

أن الفن لا يؤخذ كله ولا يترك كله ولنا عقل يميز وفطرة تقبل مايناسبها وترفض مايختلف معها






ربما اختلف معكِ قليلا فى هذا فبشريتنا او إنسانيتنا ليست مبررا أبداً لنرتكب هذه الإزدواجية التى أعتبرها شخصيا نوع من (النفاق) لا أرضاه لنفسى اولاحد 





أحترم رفضك للإزدواجية ولكن رفضها لا يعني أنها غير موجوده وأن الكثيرين يعانون منها 

فوسوسة الشيطان بالإضافة لضغوط من قيم إجتماعية ودينية مع ضعف الوازع الديني مؤكد تجعل الكثيرين يعانون من الإزدواجية 
وهي تأتي أحيانا من الرفض الداخلي لبعض مانرتكبه من ذنوب
والإزدواجية في نظري (بالمقارنة ) أفضل كثيراً من تبرير الخطأ 

واؤكد أننا كبشر لا بد أن نخطئ فخير لنا أن نعترف بخطئنا ونلوم أنفسنا 
عن أن نكابر ونصر على أننا لم نخطئ






فى الواقع حيرنى استشهادك بهذه الاية الكريمة فهل اعتبرت تلك الاراء (زبدا يذهب جفاءً) يا عزيزتى وهى لكتاب ومثقفين لهم ثقلهم ومعارفهم الثقافية الواسعة ومنهم فنانون ايضا ..!! كنت اتمنى ان تناقشى هذه الاراء وتسجلى اعتراضك عليها بالدليل والحجة لا أكثرولكن هذا رأيك وأحترمه فى كل الأحوال 



 

عندما استشهدت بالآية الكريمة هنا لم أقصد الإشارة إلى ما قيل عن الفن ولكن قصدت الفن ذاته ما ينفع منه وما يضر


واخيراً اسمحي لي أن اوجز مرة أخرى رأيي في نقاط :

- أنه لا يوجد أي تعارض أو غموض في العلاقة بين الدين والفن (باعتبار الفن جزء من الدين)
-* *أن التعارض بين الدين والفن أمر مفتعل من البعض ، الذين يريدون أن يجردوا الفن من القيم الدينية والأعراف الإجتماعية بحجة حرية الإبداع أو فصل الفن عن الدين  (علمنة الفن* *)
- أن الجدل حول العلاقة بين الدين والفن لن ينتهي لأنه يوجد دائما من يحاولون نشر الإباحية تحت شعار الإبداع البشري اللا محدود

اشكرك لسعة صدرك
لكِ خالص تقديري*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*هل الحكم على عادل امام بداية تقييد حرية الابداع في مصر؟*للرفع

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اجابه سريعه ولي عوده 

يستحق 
انا مع الحكم .. وهو قليل عليه

----------


## اليمامة

> *هل الحكم على عادل امام بداية تقييد حرية الابداع في مصر؟*
> 
> 
> 
> للرفع


فكرت طويلا قبل أن أرد على هذا السؤال 
واسمحى لى يا جيهان ان أرد على السؤال بصيغة أخرى : هل توافق على حبس عادل امام ؟
الإجابة : لا ..لا أوافق 


بل ومصدومة تقريبا 

وبرغم ذلك أرى أن هذا الحكم لن يقيد  حرية الإبداع فى مصر ..


شكرا لك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا يا جيهان
هل أحب عادل إمام؟
لا
هل هو فنان مبتذل يخلط كثيرا السم فى العسل؟
نعم
هل أحب أن تقيد حركة الإبداع فى مصر؟
لا 
منذ أيام كنت أتحدث عن أبى نواس
وأن له أشعار شديدة المجون 
وتخيلت أنه كان يعيش فى أيامنا هذه
ولا أشك لحظه أنه كان يمكن أن تقطع رقبته فى بلد مجاور
أو (يتغز بمطوة) فى بلدنا
ووقتها كان الأدب العربى سيخسر  واحد من أشعر العرب 
 :: 
تحياتى لك يا جيهان
القاعة تشتاق إلى موضوعاتك ومشاركاتك الرائعة
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

تم تبرئة ساحة عادل امام ومن معه من تهمة ازدراء الأديان ..

----------


## مينا ميمو

لا اوافق على اي رقابة للأبداع لان الرقيب يجب ان يكون المبدع نفسه ام ان يخرج الامر من سيطرة المبدع لسيطرة السلطة تموت روح الابداع داخل الانسان بل تموت الحضارة الانسانية نفسها

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

واحد من اهم الاشخاص الذين استعان بهم النظام لتضليل الناس وتخدير الراي العام ..حصل هذا في اخر عشر سنوات من نظام مبارك قدم خلالها عادل امام كل قبيح يذكر .
بلا شك هو احد اذرع النظام في المجال الفني ..واذا طبقنا قانون عزل عام سيناله اول من يناله ان شاء الله
تهمه ازدراء الدين الاسلامي  ليست تجتاج الي حكم محكمه ..التهمه ثابته في اعماله التي تعرض يوميا والادله موجوده والشهود اجيال واجيال ..
الذي اتي بالشيوخ ليهزا بهم في افلامه كان هو ..
والذي سخر من الحجاب والنقاب كان هو ..
والذي قدم صوره سيئه عن معني الالتزام حتي صار مايقدمه قبله الفنانين الاخرين ..كان هو 
بداية من فيلم الارهابي ..وبعدها اخد منحني بعيدا عن اي قيم او تعاليم 
افلامه كلها عباره عن تقبيل واحضان وعري وابتذال ..وااريد من حضراتكم ان تجمعو اولادكم علي فيلم من افلامه ..(الا ماندر) ..لن تستطيعو .. 
في نهايه كلامي

فن عادل امام لم يرفع قيمه ولم يهذب معني ..ولم يحترم صغيرا او يوقر كبيرا ولم يري امراه الا في توب القبلات والاحضان ونظر اليها علي انها سلعة الفيلم التي تدر عليه الاموال الوفيره .

لو حوسب عادل امام علي تهمه اهانه المدرس وقيمته والتي جسدها في
 مدرسة المشاغبين لما كفته سنوات تقضي وراء قضبان ..
ولو حوسب علي تخديره للناس وامتهان حيائهم لما كفاني عشر صفحات

----------

